# lowfat's Big Lian Li. MOTM Jan 2015. Finished (again) Mar 09, 2016.



## lowfat

SPECS:
4770k @ 4.5GHz
Asus GTX980 Strix @ 1.5GHz
Gigabyte Z87X-UD5H
32GB Team Group Elite DDR3
480GB Mushkin Chronos Deluxe
Silverstone ST1000-G

COOLING:
EKWB LTX CSQ
EKWB Thermosphere
Laing D5-PWM w/ EKWB CSQ top/body
Coolgate 420 rad
HWLABS SR1 280 rad
Primochill fittings & tubing
mCubed T-Balancer BigNG fan controller

Dec 15, 2014: Completed. Final pics here.
https://www.overclock.net/t/1287144/100-complete-lowfats-big-lian-li/1000_20#post_23281568

Dec 18, 2013: Decided to reboot the build again







. Started of inverted-ATX mod here.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/154...shed-again-mar-09-2016-a-25.html#post21419600



May 3, 2013: Decided to drop the 2P setup and move to single socket gaming machine







.
https://www.overclock.net/t/1287144/lowfats-big-lian-li-inverted-edition/260_20#post_19991790



July 26, 2012:
*Start of 2P Z9PE-D8 WS worklog* (Click to show)Some of the pics were posted in a previous worklog. But I changed hardware enough I think to start up a new one.
Forgot to take a pic of the case before I started to butcher it. But it is a Lian Li PC-A77F.
http://lian-li.com/v2/tw/product/upload/image/pc-a77f/a77f-05.jpg

Originally I was going to do a 2p AMD G34 system. But decided to move to Intel before ever actually using the board. Pic of the old board.


The blocks I bought specifically for it. Won't be using these either now.


Coolgate 420 w/ some BGears adapters. I love those adapters.


The nasty stuff out of the radiator. This is from the 4th or 5th flush. Never saved the gunk from the first 3 or so flushes.


Big pile of sleeving.



Recrimped the Gentle Typhoons for the radiator.


Here is my 'floating' reservoir.




Various radiator/fans/reservoir pics.










Finally reorganized all my modding supplies. Can't believe I used individual baggies for the past few years.




Wanted something unique for my tubing, MDPC-X Grand Bleu it is!












Now to add the coolant I mixed up. Added it to the radiator just for some pics.














This is the colour scheme I was planning on going w/ to match the AMD board. A friend was doing a very similar build so these cables didn't get wasted thankfully.




Checks out a-o-k on my trusty PSU checker.


About here is where I realized I wanted to go w/ Intel and convert this thing in to a gaming machine, not just a server. Going to need more radiators! But space was an issue so I needed something very slim up top. I had a Magicool 2x140mm slim laying around but unfortunately it is the wrong spacing.




So I took out the drill and drilled in to the radiator for new mounts. I slipped up a few times and drilled in to the rad, but thankfully I missed all the important stuff. :gasp:

It fits! Need to find some good black counter sunk screws methinks.


Well I guess it don't fit after all. :sad:


Got my EK blocks and backplates in. No real pics of the blocks yet.








One of Supremes.


And playing around w/ the coolant again.




One of the nekkid GTX680s. This is the Galaxy card. Nice black PCB. My other card, MSI Twin Frozr is a nasty brown. It definitely will be my bottom card.




Only pic I have of the block installed. :haha:


Backplate mounted on one of the cards.


Finally was able to afford the new board. Asus Z9PE-D8 WS.








Cleaned up my older Supreme HF. I guess Ice Dragon Cooling nanofluid leaves a residue on the blocks. Was able to polish it clean though.




Upon further comparision. This made me rather angry. Having to spend another $50 after shipping to get matching screws. :facepalm:


Mmmmm. Shade 19, where have you been my entire life?




Crimped the new 24-pin. DSLR battery had died so I used my iPhone to take the pic. :blush:


Shade 19 + Grand Bleu.






Cut off all the tabs off the sides of the 5.25" bays. They looked awful. I plan get some panels cut to cover up the sides of the bays.


Using my trusty nibbler to make it more cable management friendly. Also tapped a few new holes for cable management clips. Still have a bit to do here as you can see.


Did a few cuts in order to get the radiator to fit.


Yes! xD


Barely fits. Already putting a lot of pressure on the connector.


Test fitting one of the cards.


That is all for now.







.


----------



## lowfat

Did a bit more work on it so far today.

Brought out the trusty Plasti-Dip to do my slot covers. I love this stuff so much. Shame it is so expensive in Canada.









The two videocards w/ blocks installed.









Back side of the CPU almost looks like a tiny city. 









The pumps. Swiftech MCP35X w/ EK top and Koolance bottoms.









My headphone card. Creative Titanium HD. I want to buy another soundcard for analog 5.1 but last one I tried had compatibly issues w/ the Titanium HD. 









My main SSD, ioXtreme. Probably should have cleaned it off first. Didn't realize it was so dirty. 


















Test fitting the front radiator. Drilled the drain line. Unfortunately it is exactly where the front case feet are positioned. Going to have to move them up a bit. Hopefully it won't look goofy afterwards.



























I wasn't planning on installing the pump like this, but it worked out fantastically. Using the square to make sure it is straight before marking the holes to drill. Ended up using my videocard SLI fitting, going to have to buy another one ASAP now. Didn't realize the second pic was out of focus before taking. 


















Some cable management holes drilled.









That is all for now.


----------



## johnko1

I like your photography skills








You should try making your own 140 to 120 adapter,a flat one so that the 24pin connector isn't bent that much

Of course I subbed


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I like your photography skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should try making your own 140 to 120 adapter,a flat one so that the 24pin connector isn't bent that much
> Of course I subbed


I was thinking about this the other night. But I don't think I have the skills to pull it off and still look good. I'd rather not do something than do it half a$$'d







.


----------



## Citra

Subd for 2p awesomeness.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bob808

This is going to be beastly! I'm keeping an eye on this one-


----------



## lowfat

Nibbled the rest of the edges off the motherboard tray so fit cables back there more easily.


















Tapped some holes for the pump wire cable management.









Then cut and crimped them down to length.


















Made an extension for one of the pump pwm/rpm cables. I wasn't able to find actual 4-pin female connectors but this works well enough.









Crimped and sleeved one of the 8-pin EPS cables.


















Weekend is over so won't likely get much done for a few days.


----------



## fl0w3n

Lookin good.

This makes me so anxious to get started on my A71F.

I like your pump placement.


----------



## erunion

Nice pictures. Keep em coming.


----------



## strych9

Looks good so far, subbed


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

This project is gonna be beast







Can you give me more info on on PSU checkers? Specifically is there one you would recommend? Thanks


----------



## tasospaok123

Wow. Just Wow... Sub'd for sure!


----------



## xv13tlaclo1x

Looks good


----------



## ikem

so im thinking of upping up my case modding a bit, and with all these 2p builds.... why not










what do you think I will need to power a Z9PE-D8 with E5-2620's

also this will be going into another Lian Li









BUT you dont always need water to be cool


----------



## barkinos98

what is your cooler? it looks like mayhems pastel, but wanted to be sure.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> This project is gonna be beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give me more info on on PSU checkers? Specifically is there one you would recommend? Thanks


Most of them tend to look the same. I don't doubt they are all made by the same chinese company. I bought mine from eBay for around $25 shipped if I remember correctly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> so im thinking of upping up my case modding a bit, and with all these 2p builds.... why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think I will need to power a Z9PE-D8 with E5-2620's
> also this will be going into another Lian Li
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT you dont always need water to be cool


I plan on running everything off a 750W Silverstone, but I can exchange it out for a 1000W if I run in to troubles. If you aren't going to be throwing many videocards on it, it won't pull all that much power.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> what is your cooler? it looks like mayhems pastel, but wanted to be sure.


It is a mix of distilled, Ice Dragon Cooling nanofluid, and a seriously large amount of Mayhems deep blue.


----------



## golfergolfer

I love your builds your FT-02 build has made me want to do so many things but my pockets just cant afford it







I am glad that I will be able to follow along on this build







Subbed


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> It is a mix of distilled, Ice Dragon Cooling nanofluid, and a seriously large amount of Mayhems deep blue.


thanks, very nice build+awesome coolant


----------



## lowfat

Was sleeving the pumps when I realized the wires were to small to do properly. Soldered on some 20 awg wire instead of the 22. First pump went well enough.


Second pump unfortunately did not go well at all. Upon pulling it out I noticed the soldermask was missing in parts and the trace was lifting up and broken. Not sure how it was still working (maybe it wasn't?).



Cleaned up up and tried to repair the PCB but it would just short out.










Now I don't really need two pumps, so I could drop down to a single pump w/ no affect on performance. I'd just lose the redundancy. I also have replacement PCBs I could install, but I'd lose PWM which is important to me as I like my quiet I can make the pumps run.

And I'll throw in a few pics of my crimper and stripper.


----------



## theseekeroffun

Great work as usual. I am breaking my build down and going with a different color theme. I was considering sleeving without heatshrink, but with over 200 + wires, I think I will just replace the red with blue and maybe add a few shade 19.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Subbed. Awesome build so far. PM me if you wold like me to fix that circuit board on that pump if you would like.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> Great work as usual. I am breaking my build down and going with a different color theme. I was considering sleeving without heatshrink, but with over 200 + wires, I think I will just replace the red with blue and maybe add a few shade 19.


Shade 19 looks really good in person. I can't see myself ever using any black ever again. Same w/ heatshrink. Shrinkless is more durable and generally easier to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Subbed. Awesome build so far. PM me if you wold like me to fix that circuit board on that pump if you would like.


I'm in the process of trying to fix at least one other pump right now. I have two Koolance DDCs, which also happen to have DDC3.1-PWM PCBs, so hopefully I can get one working.

I have a lot of spare DDC parts laying around.










This PCB looks free of burns or any damage as far as I can tell.


Popped off the rest of the pump so I can reach the leads easily.


I am far from a master at soldering but hopefully it is good enough.


http://smiliesftw.com


----------



## bob808

Looks good to me- throw it back together and test it already haha!
That's alot of spare pump parts.. did all those units fail or something?


----------



## Trafalgar

Hottest


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I'm in the process of trying to fix at least one other pump right now. I have two Koolance DDCs, which also happen to have DDC3.1-PWM PCBs, so hopefully I can get one working.
> I have a lot of spare DDC parts laying around.


Awesome. Glad you could get that fixed.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Awesome. Glad you could get that fixed.


Actually I killed it again.









I had the pump working. But then I went to solder on the RPM and PWM cables on, the 12V solder contact pulled off the board. Back down to a single pump.


----------



## lowfat

Picture overload incoming!. Didn't do any work besides mount the blocks. And strip the logos off the rest of the ram.































Got the T-Balancer MiniNG in the mail yesterday. Not sure if I am going to use for this build or not. I already have a T-Balancer classic and BigNG. Doubt I'll need more than one.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

As usual lowfat, your work (and especially your photos) are simply amazing.

What diameter tubing are you using and what diameter sleeve is covering it? That looks incredible.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> As usual lowfat, your work (and especially your photos) are simply amazing.
> What diameter tubing are you using and what diameter sleeve is covering it? That looks incredible.


3/8" ID 1/2" OD and the sleeving is MDPC-X SATA sleeve. Not sure the diameter though. I like using small tubing so I can use the sleeving plus I hate bulky compression fittings.


----------



## golfergolfer

I must say I love the tubing soo much! Do you think it would work with 5/8in OD tubing?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> I must say I love the tubing soo much! Do you think it would work with 5/8in OD tubing?


Not likely. Not SATA sleeving. Larger sleeving will work though. Just not the same colour selection available.


----------



## PCModderMike

Glad to join the party, I really like your work lowfat, and your photos are great. Plasti-Dip FTW.


----------



## Codycjd

Subbed. This build honestly looks 100 times better because you are good with a camera!


----------



## derickwm

Subbed, love this









Also YGPM.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Very nice! Keep up the great work!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## tuffarts

Subbed
Very nice Photos
And the attention to detail, $50 to get your nuts to match is very admirable I think?


----------



## sortableturnip

Great work so far! Your attention to detail is amazing!

How's the work on that 2nd pump coming?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Definitely be watching this, a very different and interesting build indeed. Great work so far, can't wait to see the final beast unleashed in all it's glory.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Great work so far! Your attention to detail is amazing!
> How's the work on that 2nd pump coming?


It has stopped unfortunately.









I don't have the skills to do SMD soldering nor can I repair the PCBs on the two other pumps. I have *DIYINHK* PCBs I could install, but I don't want to lose PWM control.

I'll still be fine w/ a single pump though. The second pump was mostly for e-peen.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> It has stopped unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the skills to do SMD soldering nor can I repair the PCBs on the two other pumps. I have *DIYINHK* PCBs I could install, but I don't want to lose PWM control.
> I'll still be fine w/ a single pump though. The second pump was mostly for e-peen.


You could always just buy another one


----------



## Skoobs

is this the plasti dip you used? http://www.amazon.com/Performix-Plasti-Multipurpose-Rubber-Coating/dp/B000LNOOEO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344109125&sr=8-1&keywords=plasti+dip

looks beautiful.

lol only thing i think of when i hear plasti dip is the can of yellow grippy stuff my grandpa always had sitting around in the garage.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> is this the plasti dip you used? http://www.amazon.com/Performix-Plasti-Multipurpose-Rubber-Coating/dp/B000LNOOEO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344109125&sr=8-1&keywords=plasti+dip
> looks beautiful.
> lol only thing i think of when i hear plasti dip is the can of yellow grippy stuff my grandpa always had sitting around in the garage.


That is the stuff. It has fantastic texture and sticks to pretty much anything. It can easily be pulled off too. Shame the stuff costs 3x that much in Canada.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> You could always just buy another one


I can't justify buying another pump for $100. Especially when it won't gain me any performance.


----------



## barkinos98

wow thats great work! subbed. also im guessing you own a volvo?


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> It has stopped unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the skills to do SMD soldering nor can I repair the PCBs on the two other pumps. I have *DIYINHK* PCBs I could install, but I don't want to lose PWM control.
> I'll still be fine w/ a single pump though. The second pump was mostly for e-peen.


That's why I still am considering the dual 35x setup too, e-peen and it looks sick









BTW, you know who this is right? Shorty from OT, I use this user name on all my other forums except OT lol.

You're also making me reconsider going with the same CPU block and getting matching GPU blocks...but EK only has that gay circles design one.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> If you can send me a scan of both sides of the PCB, I should be able to tell if I can repair it for you. If I can, just pay for postage and I'll fix it for you for free. SMD soldering is my specialty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to thread jack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some screens I designed for my car:


Nice job. I may just have to take you up on that.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fl0w3n*
> 
> That's why I still am considering the dual 35x setup too, e-peen and it looks sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you know who this is right? Shorty from OT, I use this user name on all my other forums except OT lol.
> You're also making me reconsider going with the same CPU block and getting matching GPU blocks...but EK only has that gay circles design one.


Maybe you didn't see the 'minus whale' I used in your build log. 

I agree about the circles. Do not like them at all. Future builds of mine won't be using EK until they offer versions w/o the silly circles.


----------



## AlderonnX

I have been wanting to do a dual Proc build for awile but lack of funds has me stopped. I'll just have to enjoy this log instead Good pictures, good work


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Nice job. I may just have to take you up on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you didn't see the 'minus whale' I used in your build log.
> I agree about the circles. Do not like them at all. Future builds of mine won't be using EK until they offer versions w/o the silly circles.


Definitely didn't haha.

Not even following my own build log...

Thing needs damn progress, the case is sitting in the corner all nekkid waiting for it's surgery date


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I agree about the circles. Do not like them at all. *Future builds of mine won't be using EK until they offer versions w/o the silly circles.*


THIS!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> THIS!


+1

There's not many ways you could make an uglier water block. Did they think they were going to start some new raised circle computer trend or something?


----------



## noname

Great job so far - has me very interested.

What are you going to do with the AMD Proc Mobo?

And also, what will you be using this pc for?


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> +1
> There's not many ways you could make an uglier water block. Did they think they were going to start some new raised circle computer trend or something?


Most of you modders will just spackle over the circles and paint it anyway


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> +1
> There's not many ways you could make an uglier water block. Did they think they were going to start some new raised circle computer trend or something?


+2 and I will raise you one! Maybe this way you cannot see the flaking?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noname*
> 
> What are you going to do with the AMD Proc Mobo?
> And also, what will you be using this pc for?


I sold the AMD stuff to help pay for the Asus Z9PE-D8 WS, never even powered on the AMD stuff before I sold it.









This PC will be for gaming and [email protected] mostly. I have an iMac which is my day to day machine.


----------



## madbrayniak

what kind of coolant coloring is that that you are using? Does it cool just as well? it looks thick cause of the deep color but I know that isnt probably the case. I love the way it looks through those blocks though.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> what kind of coolant coloring is that that you are using? Does it cool just as well? it looks thick cause of the deep color but I know that isnt probably the case. I love the way it looks through those blocks though.


It is mostly distilled water w/ a mix of Ice Dragon Cooling nanofluid and a seriously large amount of Mayhems dye. It cools pretty much equal to distilled water, maybe a fraction of a degree higher due to all the dye.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Will follow this, have the same case and need some inspiration on what to do with it.







16 CPU cores will be awesome!


----------



## madbrayniak

ah! that was going to be my guess but I didnt know if you just added coloring to it or not. Or if there was something else I hadnt heard of....

I really like the look of it though, and the sleeving on the hoses is nice, i have only seen that once before but it was black.

Edit: the color by Mayhem, where do you get it and is it UV at all?

I am not sure the direction I want to go when I get my WC system build started as far as coolant at all and mixing it with the Ice Dragon will make it flexible in the sense that I can have a UV light or maybe just a normal light under some frost acrylic for a light glow sort of appearance.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Will follow this, have the same case and need some inspiration on what to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 CPU cores will be awesome!


It is a nice big case, but cable management is pretty so-so. I have a few ideas that might help it look clean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> ah! that was going to be my guess but I didnt know if you just added coloring to it or not. Or if there was something else I hadnt heard of....
> I really like the look of it though, and the sleeving on the hoses is nice, i have only seen that once before but it was black.
> Edit: the color by Mayhem, where do you get it and is it UV at all?
> I am not sure the direction I want to go when I get my WC system build started as far as coolant at all and mixing it with the Ice Dragon will make it flexible in the sense that I can have a UV light or maybe just a normal light under some frost acrylic for a light glow sort of appearance.


Mayhems deep blue is the specific colour I am using. You can get it @ PPCS and most e-tailers that sell water cooling gear. You can also buy it directly from the _Mayhems_ webstore.

It really isn't possible to get UV out of Ice Dragon. You could add 2 whole bottles and get zero UV activity out of it. Mayhems does sell a white pastel that is UV reactive. But you can't add much dye to it w/o negating the UV.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Im sure youve been asked this a million times, but do you have to modify the compression fittings to fit the sleeve underneath? I read the whole thread but didnt find anything, so if I missed it sorry


----------



## X-Nine

This thread is full of nothing but pure friggin AWESOMENESS! MDPC, the only way to go! You've done a lot of nice work on this!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Im sure youve been asked this a million times, but do you have to modify the compression fittings to fit the sleeve underneath? I read the whole thread but didnt find anything, so if I missed it sorry


Nope, stock compression fittings.

If you want to use MDPC-X SATA sleeving on the tubings it will only work w/ ⅜" ID ½" OD tubing and fittings. Anything larger and you'll need to move to larger sleeving, which has very few colours available. Not sure if I've mentioned this before in the thread.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> This thread is full of nothing but pure friggin AWESOMENESS! MDPC, the only way to go! You've done a lot of nice work on this!


Thanks!


----------



## thepoopscooper

dude, i just stumbled across this, and i am amazed at your photography skills. your build looks phenomenal. i love how professional it looks. keep up the great work, subbed!


----------



## computerjunkie

from the second i saw the blue tubing i was drooling! thats a fantastic idea, the way you incorporated the sleeving onto the tubing!fantastic modding so far!i cant wait till i start my own little work log!subscribed and looking forward to seeing the end result! great job!


----------



## boogschd

amazing what you can achieve with a kit lens























gret work good sir !


----------



## theseekeroffun

Lowfat has been doing outstanding work for a long time and he is very creative. You should check out some of his older builds on XS.


----------



## Scorpion49

Very nice work! I wish mine would look so good when its done but I don't have the patience for it. My Z9PE-D8 arrived just a few minutes ago, waiting for my Ebay Special







E5-2650's to get here tomorrow. How are those 2665's working out?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Very nice work! I wish mine would look so good when its done but I don't have the patience for it. My Z9PE-D8 arrived just a few minutes ago, waiting for my Ebay Special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E5-2650's to get here tomorrow. How are those 2665's working out?


Mine may very well be the same CPU's as the ones you have ordered. E5-2655 was the closest number number I could find to its specs. I've never powered on the board so I have no idea how well they work together. But I been one of them on an X79-UD3 for the past 3-4 months and it worked well enough. Was even able to overclock to 2.5GHz.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Mine may very well be the same CPU's as the ones you have ordered. E5-2655 was the closest number number I could find to its specs. I've never powered on the board so I have no idea how well they work together. But I been one of them on an X79-UD3 for the past 3-4 months and it worked well enough. Was even able to overclock to 2.5GHz.


Ah, mine are 2.0ghz stock and 2.8ghz turbo frequency. If they work they way I think they will work (I've seen a few people saying they do) I will be able to push them around 3.1ghz. Those ESpanish versions can be funky though









Anyway, I'll be watching your build. I'm just going to cram everything in my case with no decent pictures to speak of


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Ah, mine are 2.0ghz stock and 2.8ghz turbo frequency. If they work they way I think they will work (I've seen a few people saying they do) I will be able to push them around 3.1ghz. Those ESpanish versions can be funky though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'll be watching your build. I'm just going to cram everything in my case with no decent pictures to speak of


My 8-core extra spicy's only have a max multi of 24 including Turbo Boost. Really wish they had versions w/ unlocked bclk straps.









If yours will have a x28 multi, then that would be rather awesome, especially for the price I am seeing on eBay.. When I bought my CPUs there wasn't a whole lot of choice for cheap 8-cores unfortunately.


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Awesome build and great visuals!!! What camera/lens are you shooting with?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no_safe_HAVEN*
> 
> Awesome build and great visuals!!! What camera/lens are you shooting with?


Canon T3i + the EFS 18-55 f3.5 IS kit lens. I'll upgrade to better glass one of these days.


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

WOW> Thats not a bad kit lens then.. I thought forsure you were using a f2.8 14-24 or something like that. Well done sir!!! Subbed...


----------



## lowfat

Scythe Himuro Mini came in the mail the other day. Completely useless for an SSD but damn it looks clean.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Scythe Himuro Mini came in the mail the other day. Completely useless for an SSD *but damn it looks clean.*
> -snip-


Yes, yes it does


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Canon T3i + the EFS 18-55 f3.5 IS kit lens. I'll upgrade to better glass one of these days.


I have GOT to get a better camera, I can position lighting, use a tripod, and futz with settings ALL DAY on my piece of crap sony point and shoot and it still comes out looking like a cell phone picture from the late 90's taken underwater. At night. I don't even understand how a camera can be that bad but it is. I miss my D3000, while not top of the line it at least worked properly.


----------



## sortableturnip

Too bad you couldn't strip the case off the SSD and use that HDD cooler on the memory chips...


----------



## Lord Xeb

Subbed


----------



## tdhall81

subd. love the sleaving on the tubing.


----------



## lowfat

Drilled the holes for the single pump and the Himuro Mini. Mounted them in the case.




Putting the case back together again, for the third time so far.








Went w/ a slightly larger reservoir. Changed the plumbing a bit. The fittings will also match in the final build.


----------



## lowfat

Was productive again today. Installed the motherboard tray again, now w/ a bunch of new tapped holes for cable management.


















Installed the hardware in to the case. Plumbed and sleeved the loop. I am rather impressed how it turned out. 
Kinda went overboard w/ the pics.


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Looks great lowfat. Thet board is epic. Sitting here looking at the power draw on my 3820 and i just think "ouch" LOL. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!!


----------



## Scorpion49

Looking good! I can't wait for my water parts to get here, but nowhere near as good as this. I just got up and running in native Ubuntu 10.10 so I can fold the pants off of these CPU's.


----------



## lowfat

Does Turbo Boost clock up to 3.1GHz for sure on those things?

EDIT: Meant 2.8GHz.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Does Turbo Boost clock up to 3.1GHz for sure on those things?


If you're talking to me, then no. Mine only turbo up to 2.8ghz. A tip I have noticed about this board: if you want to force it to turbo all cores to the max multi then set the performance target to high performance and then increase the maximum power to 130w. By doing this I was able to get all cores to run at 2.8ghz when folding even though they should not if following the intel power profile.


----------



## sortableturnip

Looks great! Very clean build so far. Surprised that board requires 2 8-pin and 1 4-pin connector


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

This is money.

Are you using manual focus for this or any external lighting?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> This is money.
> Are you using manual focus for this or any external lighting?


Yes to manual focus. Lightning, I use the sun mostly.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*


Hey, I recognize that thermocoupler.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Hey, I recognize that thermocoupler.


It is the best looking temperature sensor out there IMO. Hopefully it works w/ my old T-Balancer. I don't think I've ever checked compatibility.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> It is the best looking temperature sensor out there IMO. Hopefully it works w/ my old T-Balancer. I don't think I've ever checked compatibility.


That kind/brand/model is that? I need three of them for power consumption on my Aquaero


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> That kind/brand/model is that? I need three of them for power consumption on my Aquaero


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32775


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

The build is absolutely awesome...

One minor thing, though. The odd angles on the photos make me uncomfortable while viewing them. Seems weird, but they do! Shots where the horizontal lines are actually horizontal (even if not head on) sit much better with me.



Spoiler: For example



The first image below is _much_ easier for me to look at than the second.





















Dunno if it's just me


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> The build is absolutely awesome...
> 
> One minor thing, though. The odd angles on the photos make me uncomfortable while viewing them. Seems weird, but they do! Shots where the horizontal lines are actually horizontal (even if not head on) sit much better with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For example
> 
> 
> 
> The first image below is _much_ easier for me to look at than the second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if it's just me


This man is craaaaaaaaaaaazzzzyyyyyyyy!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> This man is craaaaaaaaaaaazzzzyyyyyyyy!


Figured


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> This man is craaaaaaaaaaaazzzzyyyyyyyy!
> 
> 
> 
> Figured
Click to expand...

lol. I think you might have a slight bit of OCD when it comes to photos. Don't worry, though, we still <3 you


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> The build is absolutely awesome...
> One minor thing, though. The odd angles on the photos make me uncomfortable while viewing them. Seems weird, but they do! Shots where the horizontal lines are actually horizontal (even if not head on) sit much better with me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For example
> 
> 
> 
> The first image below is _much_ easier for me to look at than the second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if it's just me


It's a stretching exercise Bass, after spending so much time staring straight at a display you need a little bit of neck turning









Ugh lowfat you're making me damn jealous, having my stuff just sit here with no budget is killing me. Working on too many other deals right now though.


----------



## funfortehfun

This is like pie-flavored pie, man. Keep up the good work!


----------



## theseekeroffun

I really like where your headed with this build.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fl0w3n*
> 
> It's a stretching exercise Bass, after spending so much time staring straight at a display you need a little bit of neck turning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh lowfat you're making me damn jealous, having my stuff just sit here with no budget is killing me. Working on too many other deals right now though.


I do find myself turning my head to look at every one lol


----------



## rctrucker

Excellent photography in this build


----------



## CiBi

subbed!


----------



## lowfat

Didn't do much work besides make and sleeve the cables for the Crucial M4. Took a few more pics though.





















































Also have realized there are even more holes I need to drill in to the motherboard tray. So this thing has to come apart, yet again.


----------



## TripleH2O

Outstanding build so far, lowfat







Been following a few of your builds previously, but never really commented on them. Hence, I wanted to let you know that I'm a big fan of your simplistic, yet creative builds







I was also wondering what color sleeving you're using. Is it the grand bleu? It just so happens that I'm using the same OD tubing as you, and it's time for me to tear my loop apart for a good clean/maintenance. I'm therefore strongly considering dressing up my tubing in the same sleeving as you, since it looks so awesome. The only thing I'm a bit unsure about is if it would look as good with the nickel coated compressions I'm using. I really don't wanna fork out the cash for all new fittings. What plans do you have for lighting (if you're going to use any at all)?

Btw, that case almost looks like it was made specifically for that motherboard


----------



## lowfat

The sleeving is grand bleu. I think it would go well w/ nickel fittings.

As for lighting, there won't be any. Not something I generally care for.


----------



## TripleH2O

Okay, thanks. After some picturing in my head I'm quite uncertain whether grand bleu or straight black would look best. Decisions, decisions..

That's understandable. I'm no fan of the over the top lighting in many builds either, but I think some white lighting here and there to accent certain parts of your build could look quite good. For example in the two Supreme HF's (probably wouldn't work in the res with that coolant). But it might very well also somewhat destroy the sleek look you've got going there.


----------



## Scorpion49

Looking great still! What a well thought out and patient build.. I wish I could do it like that. Lots of skill you have.


----------



## madbrayniak

I agree about the lighting. However, I think I am going to be trying to get some lighting like this in my next build....which I also think would look good in this one....

http://www.dangerden.com/Post-your-Rigs-Pics-and-Screen-Shots/26938-LISA-2-Double-Wide-29-Monster-Work-log/Page-3.html


----------



## fl0w3n

Dear God.

I think I've found my justification for finally getting a 3d printer...


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fl0w3n*
> 
> Dear God.
> I think I've found my justification for finally getting a 3d printer...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I want a 3D printer so bad...just think of all the things you can make for your case with one


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fl0w3n*
> 
> Dear God.
> I think I've found my justification for finally getting a 3d printer...


I haven't been able to find any solid info on if the $500'ish ones are able to print screw threads. If so I will be buying one this year. Just think of all the unique cable management and watercooling parts you could design.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I haven't been able to find any solid info on if the $500'ish ones are able to print screw threads. If so I will be buying one this year. Just think of all the unique cable management and watercooling parts you could design.


You could always build your own


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> I want a 3D printer so bad...just think of all the things you can make for your case with one


Seriously







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I haven't been able to find any solid info on if the $500'ish ones are able to print screw threads. If so I will be buying one this year. Just think of all the unique cable management and watercooling parts you could design.


I don't think it could print screw threads, if you look at that guys build log he seems to have a real decent machine at his school, and it does 4 layers per mm. That doesn't seem like enough strength/tolerance to get a proper screw thread. However, you could just have it print a "hole" and tap the hole...

Yeah, I'd make some sick ass block tops, pump tops, who the hell knows. I want one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> You could always build your own


That's what I was going to say, once you have your first one...you print the second one


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

How is the front rad being held in place? Is it only held in place by the drain fitting or have you made any brackets that goes on to the rad and the 5.25" bays?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> How is the front rad being held in place? Is it only held in place by the drain fitting or have you made any brackets that goes on to the rad and the 5.25" bays?


I am using *EK UNI holders*. I'll take a picture of how it is mounted next time I get some pics.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I am using *EK UNI holders*. I'll take a picture of how it is mounted next time I get some pics.


Thanks mate!


----------



## lowfat

Rocking some new rims. http://smiliesftw.com




All stripped again.


The radiator mounted as asked by AlbertMwugabi.


A couple of pics of the first attempt at cable management tie downs.




And just a pic of a fan cable.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> The radiator mounted as asked by AlbertMwugabi.
> *Image*


Ah i see, that looks neat and seems to be a simple way to fasten the rad, i was thinking of making my own mounts but this is way simpler, thanks for the pic.


----------



## lowfat

More pics of the cable management so far.



























All the cable management standoffs mounted.


















The power/reset buttons.


















Front panel. Seriously dislike these things. All I want is 2 USB3.0. The rest I will never use.


----------



## sortableturnip

What are you using for the cable standoffs?


----------



## funfortehfun

Lookin' good


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> What are you using for the cable standoffs?


M3 x 6mm spacers. Places like Mouser & Digikey should sell them. I bought mine from PPCS but I bought the only ones they had in stock.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> M3 x 6mm spacers. Places like Mouser & Digikey should sell them. I bought mine from PPCS but I bought the only ones they had in stock.


cool thanks +rep


----------



## cdoublejj

what asus board is that?


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> what asus board is that?


Asus Z9PE-D8 WS


----------



## fl0w3n

Damn lowfat, wish I could be making even some progress what so ever on my build let alone the quickness you're doing it with.

I like the wheels. I have this Lian Li V1020 here that I picked up and am selling, but I think I'm going to grab the wheels off it before I send it out.

My build may be on halt for a while as I gather funds, currently transitioning between jobs.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fl0w3n*
> 
> Damn lowfat, wish I could be making even some progress what so ever on my build let alone the quickness you're doing it with.
> I like the wheels. I have this Lian Li V1020 here that I picked up and am selling, but I think I'm going to grab the wheels off it before I send it out.
> My build may be on halt for a while as I gather funds, currently transitioning between jobs.


I'll probably be done my FT02 refresh before you start building. 

So you have a FT02, A V1020, and the PC-A71F now?

The wheels are rather nice. The case even has the holes to mount them w/o having to tap new holes.


----------



## PCModderMike

Wow, that just does it, I _need_ to learn to do my own sleeving. Looks so good, really liking your work. Shoot, this also really makes me want a DSLR as well! I'm sure it's been asked before, but what camera do you use?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Wow, that just does it, I _need_ to learn to do my own sleeving. Looks so good, really liking your work. Shoot, this also really makes me want a DSLR as well! I'm sure it's been asked before, but what camera do you use?


T3i with kit kens.


----------



## boxwunder13

I am so new to this whole computer building world. This build is great. Love the water cooling setup and the blue sleeved tubes are epic, great idea. I cant wait to see what you have in store for this complete build. Sub'd for sure.

Happy building!


----------



## lowfat

Did a bit of work on the case. Finished off making all the retention bars. As you can see all the screws are too long.


























Dremeled down the screws so they could fit. :clap: The retention bars will be getting a new paint job before the finished product.


















The long standoffs are for the front shroud, which will cover those stupid so called cable management holes. It will also hide the USB & front panel cables.









Small cut I needed to make to one of the motherboard supports. Also for cable management. Not so great at cutting as you can see.

















Changed the plumbing of the front radiator a bit. Seems a bit cleaner.
This is before:









And the after:









Reinstalled the motherboard tray and the hardware. The 24-pin + 8-pin in place on the case.


















Ignore the blue splatter all over the fan, the fans were just place holders to see how it fits.

















And I'll throw in these few pics of random hardware and tools I took.

My nibbler, one of my favourite case modding tools.









Heat gun, this thing has got a lot of use. Not so much now that I do shrinkless sleeving.









And my iPad keyboard.


----------



## sortableturnip

I like the rad plumbing...didn't understand why you had one going 180 degrees.

Plus, that cable management design is top notch


----------



## boxwunder13

Awesome cable management design. Got my brain wheels turning because my case needs some cable management T.L.C. haha.

Really enjoying the progress of this build. keep up the awesome work!


----------



## cdoublejj

I wonder if you could replace the 2 L brackets on the rad for one U bracket or shorten them down, maybe at an angle to match the fan hole just behind them.


----------



## PCModderMike

I love just coming in and checking out your photos, even something random like the iPad keypad is interesting to look at


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I'll probably be done my FT02 refresh before you start building.
> So you have a FT02, A V1020, and the PC-A71F now?
> The wheels are rather nice. The case even has the holes to mount them w/o having to tap new holes.


hahah I don't doubt that









I've got my system in the FT02, just sent the V1020 out today which actually was a pretty bad ass case I realized getting it ready today for packing, A71F which I want to use as the main show piece, and my Antec 300 hacked into pieces in the closet.

I'm considering getting rid of the FT02 just so I can get some budget towards the A71, and I'll use the 300 with my Rasa 750 kit

Yeah I almost kept the wheels today when I sent it out, but I figured what ever I'll just buy them. They were the wrong color anyways, and then I'd have to put my stock feet on the v1020


----------



## lowfat

FT02 is such a beautiful case. I can't bring myself to sell it. Especially after my murdered one. Everything changed out for black makes it look so much cleaner. Here is how mine sits.

















Can't get it to post though. But haven't put much time in to trying to get it up. I am going to be doing a _Forever Alone_ V2 build after I finish up this Lian Li. That is if I can afford to.


----------



## adi518

Lowfat, did u paint the psu in that ft02 with plastidip? I took example and painted my io shield with plastip and it turned out real nice.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Lowfat, did u paint the psu in that ft02 with plastidip? I took example and painted my io shield with plastip and it turned out real nice.


Nope. That is the stock finish on a Silverstone ST1000-G. De-logo'ed of course.

Plasti-Dip is awesome though. I would suggest heating up the can w/ hot tap water for 5 minutes or so before use. Makes an even more consistent coat.


----------



## lowfat

Thinking about ditching my top radiator because this looks just too good to hide. I think I am going to try it w/o the top 2x140mm. As long as temps are decent I'll probably skip on it.


----------



## sortableturnip

Any way to put a lower profile rad/fans there?


----------



## lowfat

The Magicool Slim is pretty much the slimmest 140mm radiator and that is what I am using. Someone on another forum gave me an idea about throwing a little window up top. Thinking I am going to go this route. Should look really good. I still think the 3 x 140mm radiator will be sufficient.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> The Magicool Slim is pretty much the slimmest 140mm radiator and that is what I am using. Someone on another forum gave me an idea about throwing a little window up top. Thinking I am going to go this route. Should look really good. I still think the 3 x 140mm radiator will be sufficient.


There's sufficient...then there's OCN


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> There's sufficient...then there's OCN


I have no problem sacrificing a bit of overkill cooling for a bit of overkill sleeving/aesthetics.


----------



## madbrayniak

I didnt realize that was at the top of the case!

But that awsome sleeving work you have done really does need to be shown off!

Can't wait to see this one finished.


----------



## lowfat

Been working on cabling all weekend.

A few pics of how the cables were before. Lengths were way out of whack. 


















But damn they looking good at the top. 














































I worked on length and straightening out the 24-pin for probably 6-8 hours. . Still not quite perfect, will get the lengths 100% there once I finish the GPU and 8-pin cables.



















Crimped the cables for the first video card. I ran out of 18-gauge wire last night and the store was closed today. Ended up using 16-gauge since that is what I have around. I already test fit to make sure the shrinkess method of sleeving works and it did perfectly. The stacked PCIe power connectors don't even look half bad IMO.



















This is the finish on a Silverstone Strider 750W Gold. Looks pretty cool. Will take another pic when i get my reverse lens mount in the mail.









Just a random pic of a screw. 









And some fittings. 









Some rams. 









Photobucket is being a POS currently. Some pics might not load properly. 

EDIT: Changed the tubing up a bit. Gave her come curves.


----------



## PCModderMike

EK must be liking your work....they posted one of your photos on their Facebook page.


----------



## madbrayniak

Are you going to decouple those DDC pumps at all to help with noise?

I know they aren't really loud to begin with, especially when running two of them you can pretty much run them as slow as possible and still get good performance...

I have been doing alot of research into pumps lately and even though the d5 gets alot of praise, I sill lean toward the d5 a little bit due to the fact that it can handle the future upgrades better than the d5 as far as flow restrictions.

Only question that I need to fin answering for is the reliability, many say the d5 is better but I am of the mentality that I pump is a pump....and its more about load and stress on the motor than it is about anything else....atleast in my experience, but that is also based alot on the big CAT pumps making 400-700hp and 500hp electric pumps that I deal with that drive deep wells and booster pumps...so I could be COMPLETELY wrong


----------



## oblivion.sky

Amazing cable work!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> I know they aren't really loud to begin with, especially when running two of them you can pretty much run them as slow as possible and still get good performance...
> I have been doing alot of research into pumps lately and even though the *d5* gets alot of praise, I sill lean toward the *d5* a little bit due to the fact that it can handle the future upgrades better than the *d5* as far as flow restrictions.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Are you going to decouple those DDC pumps at all to help with noise?
> I know they aren't really loud to begin with, especially when running two of them you can pretty much run them as slow as possible and still get good performance...
> I have been doing alot of research into pumps lately and even though the d5 gets alot of praise, I sill lean toward the d5 a little bit due to the fact that it can handle the future upgrades better than the d5 as far as flow restrictions.
> Only question that I need to fin answering for is the reliability, many say the d5 is better but I am of the mentality that I pump is a pump....and its more about load and stress on the motor than it is about anything else....atleast in my experience, but that is also based alot on the big CAT pumps making 400-700hp and 500hp electric pumps that I deal with that drive deep wells and booster pumps...so I could be COMPLETELY wrong


say whaaaaaa?!?!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> EK must be liking your work....they posted one of your photos on their Facebook page.


Thanks for the heads up. More than likely the last time that will happen. I hate the CSQ blocks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Are you going to decouple those DDC pumps at all to help with noise?
> I know they aren't really loud to begin with, especially when running two of them you can pretty much run them as slow as possible and still get good performance...
> I have been doing alot of research into pumps lately and even though the d5 gets alot of praise, I sill lean toward the d5 a little bit due to the fact that it can handle the future upgrades better than the d5 as far as flow restrictions.
> Only question that I need to fin answering for is the reliability, many say the d5 is better but I am of the mentality that I pump is a pump....and its more about load and stress on the motor than it is about anything else....atleast in my experience, but that is also based alot on the big CAT pumps making 400-700hp and 500hp electric pumps that I deal with that drive deep wells and booster pumps...so I could be COMPLETELY wrong


The DDC is decoupled w/ rubber o-rings around the screws holding it on place. Not exactly the best method. But since I'll be running the pump @ 30% speed (2000 RPM) it is going to be pretty much inaudible.The MCP35x is pretty the only pump I'll use now because of the PWM control.

EDIT: Might as well post a few more pics I took yesterday.


----------



## derickwm

Your cable management is drool worthy. You're my inspiration for whenever I start sleeving my build


----------



## madbrayniak

100% agree about PWM, quiet under light use and bump it up under heavy gaming loads.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*


Do the memory chips on that PCIe SSD get hot under load? I always wondered if they needed ramsinks...


----------



## lowfat

It stays very cool. Even the controller doesn't go above 55c under 'load'.


----------



## Citra

Did you ever say why you needed so much CPU power?


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Did you ever say why you needed so much CPU power?


I'm assuming he's folding


----------



## TripleH2O

Pretty insane cable management. I'm wondering exactly how you go about stretching the sleeving over the tubing, though. Any chance of a small walk through or something similar?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TripleH2O*
> 
> Pretty insane cable management. I'm wondering exactly how you go about stretching the sleeving over the tubing, though. Any chance of a small walk through or something similar?


It isn't hard to do. It really isn't any harder than pulling sleeving over a connector on a SATA cable.

And yes I'll be using the CPUs for folding.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> FT02 is such a beautiful case. I can't bring myself to sell it. Especially after my murdered one. Everything changed out for black makes it look so much cleaner. Here is how mine sits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get it to post though. But haven't put much time in to trying to get it up. I am going to be doing a _Forever Alone_ V2 build after I finish up this Lian Li. That is if I can afford to.


Basically what mine looks like lol, same board, same cooler, same m4, and ugly cables.

I am back in school full time so I don't have the income I had before when I started planning for my Lian Li build...don't know what to do now.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> It isn't hard to do. It really isn't any harder than pulling sleeving over a connector on a SATA cable.
> *And yes I'll be using the CPUs for folding.*


Those things are going to crank out some real good PPD







+rep


----------



## fl0w3n

Damn br0,

Some one's selling a dual 35x in black, and 250 advanced...exactly what I need, but no monies and he doesn't want my trades.

Shiet!

Oh and BTW I still haven't purchased a Sub, and don't think I will be haha, Shorty may be R.I.P.


----------



## mironccr345

I love this rig. Very Nice Work.


----------



## barkinos98

love that color combination for sleeving. would probably look killer with a UD5/UP5.


----------



## lowfat

Not really an update. Just took a bunch of pics.































































































































This is a macro of the finish on the power supply.


----------



## barkinos98

what if i told you... you have awesome photography skills


----------



## Citra

Nice Macros!









Wish I had your skills.


----------



## GoodInk

Damn nice cabling you got there lowfat, I might have to use that method in my Lian Li







What lens are you using for those macro shots? I've been looks at getting a new lens for my Canon.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Damn nice cabling you got there lowfat, I might have to use that method in my Lian Li
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lens are you using for those macro shots? I've been looks at getting a new lens for my Canon.


The kit 18-55 f3.5 that comes w/ the T3i. But I have it reverse mounted w/ a $2.50 adapter from eBay for those macro shots.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Damn nice cabling you got there lowfat, I might have to use that method in my Lian Li
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lens are you using for those macro shots? I've been looks at getting a new lens for my Canon.
> 
> 
> 
> The kit 18-55 f3.5 that comes w/ the T3i. But I have it reverse mounted w/ a $2.50 adapter from eBay for those macro shots.
Click to expand...

Got a link? Those are nicer macros than my EF-S 17-85mm f/4-5.6 IS USM ($525.00) takes.


----------



## cdoublejj

Of course he has awesome photography skills he ordered his parts from MDPC.


----------



## Shifters

Awesome colour scheme you got there, very good! Your photography is amazing!


----------



## lowfat

Worked on the GPU sleeving today. Still a to work on their tightness and lengths.

A few more macro pics as well.


----------



## fl0w3n

Are you trying to make the cabling less curved on the GPUs? I think it looks kinda weird.

You're getting good at keeping the cables straight and organized through their bends, though


----------



## sortableturnip

Those look fantastic!


----------



## s0up2up

Glad I stumbled on to this. Love the attention you have paid to the cable management!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fl0w3n*
> 
> Are you trying to make the cabling less curved on the GPUs? I think it looks kinda weird.
> You're getting good at keeping the cables straight and organized through their bends, though


GPU cables are hard to get clean. Especially these stupid double height connectors. I spent hours getting it as is.









EDIT: Hours just organizing them by the videocards. Not hours sleeving them.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> GPU cables are hard to get clean. Especially these stupid double height connectors. I spent hours getting it as is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Hours just organizing them by the videocards. Not hours sleeving them.


I think it looks great. It does look like you put a lot of time into it. The sleeving itself looks great, and the management is superb.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> GPU cables are hard to get clean. Especially these stupid double height connectors. I spent hours getting it as is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Hours just organizing them by the videocards. Not hours sleeving them.


U mean the 680 stacked connectors?

Damn, you see the new models of our cases?

http://www.gnd-tech.com/content/914-Lian-Li-PC-A75X-and-PC-A76X-Chassis-Announced


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fl0w3n*
> 
> U mean the 680 stacked connectors?
> Damn, you see the new models of our cases?
> http://www.gnd-tech.com/content/914-Lian-Li-PC-A75X-and-PC-A76X-Chassis-Announced


All GPU's with front facing power ports look are hard to do IMO. But especially the ones like on my GTX680s. I miss having cards that had the power connectors that went to the side of the card. Looks 11ty times cleaner.

As for those cases? Not a fan at all. Well the exterior looks good but the interior is too open and it is HPTX. HTPX cases are awful IMO unless you actually use an SR-2/SR-X. They have too much empty space.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> All GPU's with front facing power ports look are hard to do IMO. But especially the ones like on my GTX680s. I miss having cards that had the power connectors that went to the side of the card. Looks 11ty times cleaner.
> As for those cases? Not a fan at all. Well the exterior looks good but the interior is too open and it is HPTX. HTPX cases are awful IMO unless you actually use an SR-2/SR-X. They have too much empty space.


Off the side? You mean off the rear? I suppose that's the side when it's installed, but facing towards the front of the case you mean?

I think it's nice it comes with black interior already, and at least they thought of cable management by putting the holes there.

Didn't realize they were HPTX, but that makes sense why the one that looks like mine, has no room for PSU up top but seems to be same size overall.


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> All GPU's with front facing power ports look are hard to do IMO. But especially the ones like on my GTX680s. I miss having cards that had the power connectors that went to the side of the card. Looks 11ty times cleaner.
> As for those cases? Not a fan at all. Well the exterior looks good but the interior is too open and it is HPTX. HTPX cases are awful IMO unless you actually use an SR-2/SR-X. They have too much empty space.


i agree. when i plan on buying a case i dont want to much empty space. That leads to long cables and bad cable placement. using my 7f for my CHV, and my v1200 for my z9pe-d8. They are just the right size.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fl0w3n*
> 
> Off the side? You mean off the rear? I suppose that's the side when it's installed, but facing towards the front of the case you mean?
> I think it's nice it comes with black interior already, and at least they thought of cable management by putting the holes there.
> Didn't realize they were HPTX, but that makes sense why the one that looks like mine, has no room for PSU up top but seems to be same size overall.


By front facing I mean like the GTX680. By side I mean cards like the GTX460 which come off the right hand side.

As for cable management holes, I hate them. They are ok if you really don't care much about cable management. But for building a high end rig w/ everything sleeved I don't think they should exist. It disappoints me that Lian Li is starting to use holes and grommets in their cases now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> i agree. when i plan on buying a case i dont want to much empty space. That leads to long cables and bad cable placement. using my 7f for my CHV, and my v1200 for my z9pe-d8. They are just the right size.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> By front facing I mean like the GTX680. By side I mean cards like the GTX460 which come off the right hand side.
> As for cable management holes, I hate them. They are ok if you really don't care much about cable management. But for building a high end rig w/ everything sleeved I don't think they should exist. It disappoints me that Lian Li is starting to use holes and grommets in their cases now.


That's what I figured you meant.

That's true, but in my case since I'm using an ATX board it's a long run for the 24 pin, hence the plan of filling the gap with a 250 advanced.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fl0w3n*
> 
> That's what I figured you meant.
> That's true, but in my case since I'm using an ATX board it's a long run for the 24 pin, hence the plan of filling the gap with a 250 advanced.


In a full tower case you can get away w/ an ATX board if you are using a tube reservoir right next to the board. Having a clean sleeved 24-pin over top a tube reservoir FTMFW.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> In a full tower case you can get away w/ an ATX board if you are using a tube reservoir right next to the board. Having a clean sleeved 24-pin over top a tube reservoir FTMFW.


That's the plan.

I've got two HP ZR2740W's w/ Monoprice stands here, trying to trade them off...I'm in discussion with some one to try and get a batch of stuff, including two 35x, a Koolance res that looks to be proper size for my case, Koolance 3/8id 5/8od black compressions (will this size work with tubing sleeving?), and some cable management clips.

Then all I'll need is the GPU block (which I'm working on trading for right now too), sleeving, and rads/fans.


----------



## adi518

Where did you get these wire clip thingies?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Where did you get these wire clip thingies?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=44_80&products_id=31903


----------



## ikem

wow... i wish i knew about those before....

how well do they hold on? as in do they do well under a little bend.


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=44_80&products_id=31903


God bless you lowfat !


----------



## lowfat

I haven't ever had them pop off IIRC.


----------



## PCModderMike

Those are nice, going to pick up some myself. I aspire to mange cables as well as you do one day lowfat.


----------



## adi518

Can anyone find them on ebay? PPC is gonna rip me off on the shipping unless I order 100$ worth of stuff which I currently do not intend too lol.


----------



## s0up2up

Can you cut those clips in half, stick them back to back, and still use them?

Would make them hidden? But just curious if it would actually work...


----------



## PCModderMike

I don't think they would stay in place...probably just fall right off without the other half clamping down to secure it.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Can anyone find them on ebay? PPC is gonna rip me off on the shipping unless I order 100$ worth of stuff which I'm not currently intending too lol.


Xoxide has them

So does FrozenCPU


----------



## adi518

I know but they rip me off with the shipping. Xoxide looks like a more intl' customers friendly, I'll contact them.

Edit: Lol, Frozen PC laughed when I asked for a quote, they said their site isn't built for less than 100$ orders. What a joke. Xoxide however, much more friendly, they're sending me a quote soon.










This.

EK's site is so weird... can't find it. They have a block with the same model name but it looks different?? :\ http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-gtx-6x0-series/ek-fc680-gtx-nickel-plus.html


----------



## itoxiczzhd

EK no longer make the old style blocks they only make the CSQ design ones.


----------



## adi518

Hmm..that explains. The CSQ stuff looks really weird. I like this block lowfat used.


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Edit: Lol, Frozen PC laughed when I asked for a quote, they said their site isn't built for less than 100$ orders.


Who did you talk to...?


----------



## adi518

Hmm it was someone called Mark. Replied from an iphone.


----------



## WebsterXC

Well that sucks, I'm really sorry that happened, usually they're pretty cool like that.

Anyways, I'm really enjoying your build. Mad props to the b0$$ cable management


----------



## YairKoren

*Sub'd*


----------



## Killhouse

Soobed!


----------



## rounsmith

Case like a boss :O


----------



## golfergolfer

any updates?







also how do you like your fittings I am looking at them and just was curious about what you have to say?


----------



## lowfat

Work has been too busy to work on it really. Might be able to do a bit today we'll see.









The paint chips rather easily on the fittings, but otherwise I like them. Especially the price.


----------



## adi518

lowtat! lowfat!


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Work has been too busy to work on it really. Might be able to do a bit today we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paint chips rather easily on the fittings, but otherwise I like them. Especially the price.


Ah no worries take your time I will still be here







And I think I will go with the fittings for the price its great


----------



## keonsg

awesome work bro. hope i am able to match your standards.


----------



## adi518

Lowfat, how do you mount these scythe heatsinks? My 3.5" Himuro just got here and I'm puzzled on how I'm going to mount it to my case floor.


----------



## lowfat

It sits on rubber mounts that came w/ the drive.It really isn't secure. I don't think I'll be it for my build either. I think I can get on the stock Lian Li drive cages to fit.


----------



## adi518

Didn't get the last part of your post. :\


----------



## lowfat

The Himuro Mini comes w/ 4 rubber pieces that are used to mount it to a 5.25" cage. You can sorta use them as feet instead like I did. But it really isn't secure.

I don't think I'll end up using the Himuro Mini though. I am going to use the stock 3 x 3.5 cage that came w/ my Lian Li. I can fit it between the pump and the PSU.

I hope that is better explained.


----------



## fl0w3n

Yo can you link me to the lens flip kit you got for ~$5 or w.e.?

I just ordered 100 clear Cherry MX switches for my Filco TKL, would like to be able to take some macro's of the soldering.


----------



## madbrayniak

How is this build coming? I have been waiting to see it done.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> How is this build coming? I have been waiting to see it done.


It is going rather slow. Haven't worked on it much. I worked on the tubing a bit yesterday. I didn't like a couple of the runs so I re did them.


----------



## evolveS

That is a work of art already! Great job, especially on the sleeving of the plumbing!


----------



## fl0w3n

How the hell you get that bottom run of tubing to bend like that? Almost looks hard plumbed


----------



## lowfat

I got the magic touch,


----------



## superericla

Looks like he got just the perfect length of tubing for the bottom section. That plus sleeved tubing equals the result shown.


----------



## ManiaKsLV




----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I got the magic touch,


HOLY MOTHER OF GOD... how did you do that I must know lol


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> HOLY MOTHER OF GOD... how did you do that I must know lol


Heating the tubing in boiling water. Use something to hold the tube in shape. Then rapidly cool it under cold tap water.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Heating the tubing in boiling water. Use something to hold the tube in shape. Then rapidly cool it under cold tap water.


Well well, awesome trick there. Thanks for sharing. But for those who are not sleeving the tubing, does boiling it distort the tube in anyway? Like cloud the tubing?


----------



## lowfat

The tubing turns cloudly when you cool it, but it turns back to the original colour after an hour or so.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> The tubing turns cloudly when you cool it, but it turns back to the original colour after an hour or so.


Cool. Well again thanks for sharing, I might give that a try.


----------



## Hokies83

I like the build.. it looks great!


----------



## adi518

I'm checking out the reservoirs on Koolance's web page. God awful annoying, every part needs to be bought separately and it took two hours to understand what is what and it's function. :\

Anyways, I saw that they have this res to pump base coupler thingie:

http://koolance.com/pump-nozzle-and-reservoir-base-for-pmp-400-60mm-od

Why not use that instead of mounting the res up in the middle of the radiator?


----------



## Mr Frosty

Please tell me you're going to have the case internals powder coated black? Plain aluminium will ruin this build


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> I'm checking out the reservoirs on Koolance's web page. God awful annoying, every part needs to be bought separately and it took two hours to understand what is what and it's function. :\
> Anyways, I saw that they have this res to pump base coupler thingie:
> http://koolance.com/pump-nozzle-and-reservoir-base-for-pmp-400-60mm-od
> Why not use that instead of mounting the res up in the middle of the radiator?


I already have the couplers but having the reservoir connected directly to the pump causes serious cyclone action. There is no easy way to eliminate it either. It is so bad that I am forced to run the pump at the lowest speed otherwise it pulls a lot of air in to the loop. Plus I like the way it looks currently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> Please tell me you're going to have the case internals powder coated black? Plain aluminium will ruin this build


Of course.I've powder coated almost every case I've owned in the past 8 years.









It will be a matte dark grey if I they can do it locally. Otherwise just a matte black.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

So sexy!


----------



## lowfat

No real progress pics but I played around w/ the new lens a bit. 17-40mm f4 L USM before anyone asks.


----------



## PCModderMike

Love the photos. Damn I've got to get me a proper camera.


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I already have the couplers but having the reservoir connected directly to the pump causes serious cyclone action. There is no easy way to eliminate it either. It is so bad that I am forced to run the pump at the lowest speed otherwise it pulls a lot of air in to the loop. Plus I like the way it looks currently.


A cyclone action..what da ya know... so do you imply that it's making the whole thing noisy and annoying? :\


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> A cyclone action..what da ya know... so do you imply that it's making the whole thing noisy and annoying? :\


If you keep your pump at a very low speed you may get away w/ it. Otherwise it will be noisy.


----------



## Pinesse

Hey lowfat where do you get those p-clamps? I properly find it here in the US. The ones I've found are too huge.


----------



## lowfat

I got all mine from MDPC-X but before they shrank their stock off a year ago. Honestly have no idea where you could get the smaller sized ones now.


----------



## adi518

About the cyclone again..... I saw an EK res (X2 res) and it comes with a small square plexi piece that goes right on the draining hole. I think that part suppose to stop the cyclones.


----------



## lowfat

Correct. There is no way to install the anti-cyclone pieces when you use the Koolance couplers attaching the pump directly to the reservoir. The standalone reservoir I have does have an anti-cyclone piece.


----------



## adi518

Hmm I see. Which brand of tubing do you use? I really liked what you did with the FT02 LC. Also what ID/OD.


----------



## lowfat

Tygon B-44-3 3/8" ID 1/2" OD.


----------



## adi518

Hmm... it doesn't cloud on you? Many complaints on clouding with Tygon tubing.


----------



## lowfat

It probably will cloud. One of the reasons I am using the sleeving.


----------



## lowfat

First up is how to create straight runs of tubing as well as nice clean bends.

First you'll obviously need some tubing.







I'll be using 3/8" (10mm) ID 1/2" (13mm) OD tubing since it works w/ SATA sleeve.


You'll need two difference sizes of rope. One slightly smaller than the inner diameter of your tubing and the other the same size as the inner diamter of the tubing.


Bring a large pot of water to a boil. Loop the smaller diameter rope through the tubing. Then throw it in the boiling water for a minuter or two. It should be soft and very pliable when you pull the tubing out of the water. Hold the tubing very tight and straight, even to a point where you are slightly stretching the tubing. Caution as the tubing and rope will be very hot. Then proceed to run the tubing under cold tap water. Keep it as straight as possible while you are doing this. Keep doing this until the tubing is as cold as the water running over it, which takes about a minute or so. You can pull the rope out of the tubing. The run of tubing should now be relatively straight. There may be a slight curve to the tubing, but no where near like before. But it will be nice and straight once you get it in your rig as long as the runs are the right length.


Now on to the bends. I use the following for my bends. I think they are made by Alphacool but I've had them so long I can't remember for sure. They aren't required though, just make it a bit easier.


For this you'll want to use the larger rope. Feed the rope through the tubing as much as possible. You likely won't be able to do more than a couple of inches since it will be very tight. You want it to make it through the whole bend though, otherwise it will collapse more than likely.


Then hold the end of the tubing in the pot of boiling water for a couple of minutes until it is soft and pliable. Hold the tubing in the position you want it. I use my 90 bend plastic pieces for this instead. The bend will come out a bit softer than what it was held in. So maybe try over bending the tubing ever so slightly. Then run it under the tap water like we did with the straight run.


See my worklog for more pics.







Almost every tubing run was manipulated this way.

Now on to sleeving the tubing w/ SATA sleeve.

First you'll obviously need some SATA sleeve. When you cut the ends of the sleeving do not pinch the sleeving at all while melting. They will likely be too small to fit over the tubing afterwards.


*You will need to use 3/8" (10mm) ID 1/2" (13mm) OD tubing and compressions. I do not believe anything larger will work.*


Slide the sleeving over the tubing. Line the end of the sleeving up with the end of the tubing. You want the sleeving to be tight but not too tight. Just enough to get rid of any of the waves out of the sleeving. If you have it too tight you will see the tubing underneath too much. You want the sleeving to be the exact same length as the tubing. So mark the sleeving where it reaches the other end of the tubing. Slide the sleeving off the tube a bit then cut and melt the end. Once again you don't want to pinch the sleeving or it will be too small and not fit over the tubing.


Before you slide the sleeving back over the tubing you'll want to throw the compression rings on. It will be too hard to do so afterward. Yes I am aware one of them was backwards in this pic. :lol:


Slide the sleeved tubing over the compression fitting. It may fray a bit but that is ok. The sleeving can not be over top of the compression ring threads though.


Tighten the compression ring in place. It shouldn't be too hard. It will be tight enough to hold the sleeving in place.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Thanks a ton for the informative post lowfat!


----------



## socketus

Wait a min ! you left the rope in !?! when do ya pull that out ?


----------



## JohnnyEars

Thanks for the howto Lowfat, I must try it sometime in the future +rep


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Wait a min ! you left the rope in !?! when do ya pull that out ?


The rope doesn't stay in, it's just to keep the tube from collapsing when you initially do the bend. Once it is cooled off and is holding how you want, you remove the rope.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

How's the build going mate, any progress?


----------



## ironcobra220

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


those little clips look so handy. where did you get those?
also i like what you did with the plasti dip. this build is so pro!


----------



## socketus

Those are ModSmart cable bundlers - can be found online at PPCS/FCPU/SIDEWINDERS - the usual places. 3 and 4 wire models.


----------



## lowfat

No progress. Don't have the free time I once had. Been catching up on some much needed gaming. The Asus 2P board is actually dead and needs to be RMAd, which I still need to send out.


----------



## NKrader

i never knew you had the same case as me


----------



## Thrasher1016

Submarine'd...









Very nice. I like the false "hard plumb" look. Very hot!










Thanks - T


----------



## MetallicAcid

Wow Lowfat, very nice build mate!


----------



## PCModderMike

Hey lowfat, how goes it?


----------



## DizZz

any updates?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> any updates?


No.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> No.


Bummer







Are you still planning on completing this build at some point or are you going to ditch it and move on?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Bummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still planning on completing this build at some point or are you going to ditch it and move on?


Yes I still plan on finishing it. Hopefully this summer. There will be some changes though. Will be using some cheap(er) videocard as I no longer find the CPUs fast enough to game w/.


----------



## madbrayniak

Sorry to hear about that Lowfat, I still look forward to seeing this build finished though.


----------



## lowfat

Pulled it out of the closet last night.


Going to be using the top radiator after all. Going way overkill on the rads this time. The 3x140mm up front, the 2x140mm up top, and a 4x140mm that hangs behind my desk.










Did a quick move job on the 24-pin.


Going to need some repairs and definitely going to need lengths adjusted. Have to wait for reservoir though. Which is coming from China so that will be like a month.










Backside. Can't reeally work on cleaning up the cables until I get the reservoir, board, and PSU in here.


Hopefully I can find some nice black countersunk m4 screws as this looks kinda goofy.


Thinking about throwing this 3 drive cage down here to fill up some of the space. Even though I haven't used SATA in my main machine for a long while. Also depends on where I am going to put the pump. Haven't figured that out yet.


Hopefully I can recycle some of these. The GPU cables are meant to be used w/ the double stack GTX680 power connector. Their lengths will pretty much only fit them. But who knows what the GTX780s will have.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

and it begins again!!!!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## MetallicAcid

Yes! Progress!!


----------



## mironccr345

Yes! Can't wait to see more progress.


----------



## lowfat

Not sure if you noticed or not but I removed 2P from the title.









'Downgrading' this machine to a 3930k X79 rig instead. Will use my X79-UD3 + 3930k instead. Since the board is colour natural, my sleeving should still look good.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Where is the 2P going to go? Have you go it fixed? Is it up for sale???









Jeffinslaw


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Where is the 2P going to go? Have you go it fixed? Is it up for sale???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Bought a better Supermicro board to use w/ the CPUs instead. Way more features, significantly cheaper, and only ATX.

I'll be selling the Z9PE-D8 after I actually RMA it.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Bought a better Supermicro board to use w/ the CPUs instead. Way more features, significantly cheaper, and only ATX.
> 
> *I'll be selling the Z9PE-D8 after I actually RMA it.*












Jeffinslaw


----------



## lowfat

Cleaned off all the stickers from the power supply.


Definitely looks better naked. Having the PSU facing up makes cable management significantly easier for this build.


Sleeved the rear fan.




Straightened out the 24-pin a bit. Quite a bit of slack that needs to be taken care off.


Spent all day working on the 24-pin. Cleaned it up significantly, only a few more wires need to get done. Hopefully work will be dead again tomorrow so I can finish.


----------



## derickwm

Updates 

Needs more...


----------



## lowfat

Not exactly for this build but I sleeved the fans for my server today. Will likely just continue posting pics for it in this thread.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-9.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-8.jpg.html

Got the new CPU block in today. Looks 11ty times better in person than the stock photos EK released for it. The frosted actually looks pretty good.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-2-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-10.jpg.html

BUT it doesn't match my setup. So......
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-4-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-3-2.jpg.html

Got some replacement keycaps for a Steelseries 7G that I had sitting in the closet for the past 2 years. I ended up warping the original keycaps when I tried to wash them. Water was too hot







. Unfortunately the 7G uses some non-standard keys so I had to use three of the stock ones :angry2:.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-8-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-6-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-7-2.jpg.html


----------



## mironccr345

Yes! Love the updates! Did you get you're keycaps from WASD? That color combo is looking real good.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Yes! Love the updates! Did you get you're keycaps from WASD? That color combo is looking real good.


Yes. I definitely wouldn't get the engraved caps if I were to buy again. You can barely see them. I personally don't need them but the plan was to fix the keyboard to sell, and people don't generally like blank key caps.

Threw the X79 in the Lian Li last night. Aircooled FTL. Those cable clamps will be staying until after I get the case complete. They really help w/ getting cable lengths correct.








Purolator lady was very generous to me this morning.


64GB of ECC.







The plan is to do a 50GB ram drive over a network.




2 NIC + IPMI










ZOMG.


----------



## derickwm

Are you no longer using the Z9?


----------



## PCModderMike

Well hello there updates. Glad I keep tabs on this thread.
You are a cable management connoisseur.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Are you no longer using the Z9?


Nope. It doesn't have what I want for features. Using an X79-UD3 + 3930k in the Lian Li. Then the Supermicro board posted above for the 2P server which will no longer be in the Lian Li, but a bench.


----------



## lowfat

I worked on my server bench over the last few days when I could. First I drilled some holes to mount some Lian Li drive cages.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-12.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-13.jpg.html

I spray bombed the bench and drive cages w/ some cheap paint I had laying around from work. The arcylic was in awful shape so even cheap paint looks better. Pretty much have the whole loop plumbed although the radiator isn't shown in these pics.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-2-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-3.jpg.html

My fill port.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-4.jpg.html

Where the pump and reservoir are mounted. Using a DDC-1T for this as I really don't need a high powered pump.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-5.jpg.html

Word to the wise, don't use an abrasive cleaner on acrylic. Not sure what I was thinking. Thankfully it doesn't look that bad with coolant in it. I may order a new one.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-6.jpg.html

The power button. I've had this bench for 3 years and it will be the first time I've had one. I've always used a screw driver to power on the boards.








http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-7.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-8-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-9-1.jpg.html

At first was just going to do 9 drives + SSD. But I have this cage so I think I'll add it. 14 drives should be enough for a while.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-10.jpg.html

O and the Infiniband cables that will be connecting these two machines. 40Gbps.








http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-2.jpg.html


----------



## derickwm

Nice


----------



## KillThePancake

Awesomeness


----------



## mironccr345

Update overload! Looking good lowfat!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I worked on my server bench over the last few days when I could. First I drilled some holes to mount some Lian Li drive cages.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spray bombed the bench and drive cages w/ some cheap paint I had laying around from work. The arcylic was in awful shape so even cheap paint looks better. Pretty much have the whole loop plumbed although the radiator isn't shown in these pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fill port.
> 
> 
> Where the pump and reservoir are mounted. Using a DDC-1T for this as I really don't need a high powered pump.
> 
> 
> Word to the wise, don't use an abrasive cleaner on acrylic. Not sure what I was thinking. Thankfully it doesn't look that bad with coolant in it. I may order a new one.
> 
> 
> The power button. I've had this bench for 3 years and it will be the first time I've had one. I've always used a screw driver to power on the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first was just going to do 9 drives + SSD. But I have this cage so I think I'll add it. 14 drives should be enough for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O and the Infiniband cables that will be connecting these two machines. 40Gbps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lowfat

WELP! So it seems these Extra Spicey models don't want to play nice w/ this Supermicro board. I have been unable to get the board to post.


----------



## WebsterXC

Could you maybe give a short explanation on those infiniband cables? Seems pretty cool. Ive just kind of jumped into the server world


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Could you maybe give a short explanation on those infiniband cables? Seems pretty cool*. Ive just kind of jumped into the server world*


So did I.

It is generally used for storage attached networks in data centers where cable runs are short. Current generation adapters cost thousand of dollars and switches are even more. My stuff is like 4-5 generations old but still ridiculously fast compared to consumer networking equipment. The cards were also a nightmare to get working in Windows 8. I spent well over 5 hours last night working on them until I was able to flash them to a current firmware and get hacked drivers to work. I also should have bought cards from a few generations newer as I might be missing some of the features I want. Specifically a ConnectX series 1 or 2. I spent around $250 for 2 adapters and 2 cables. I may end up selling the two adapters for a couple of ConnectX ones so I can take advantage of SMB 3.0 & RDMA, which would get my significantly faster network speeds and IOPS.

But now all of that doesn't really matter since both of these projects are halting until I can figure out how to proceed. The 2P Supermicro board won't work w/ these CPUs, and it is the only ATX 2P LGA2011 board. Meaning I lose the 2P or I can't use the bench that I just spend all the time working on. If I lose the bench that means I'll have to use the Z9P8-DE WS, which only fits in the Lian Li. Which means all the time I spent working on the cables recently was in vain and I'd need to start over. Or I just sell all the 2P gear, which would be disappointing.


----------



## derickwm

Sell CPUs. Buy some cheaper/same priced retail ones.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Sell CPUs. Buy some cheaper/same priced retail ones.


Most forums don't allow the selling of engineering samples. Plus have you actually looked at how crappy the lower priced LGA2011 2QPI CPUs are? For $500 I would be stuck w/ a pair of 1.9GHZ quads w/o HT.

Either way I already ordered a G34 6128 + single socket Supermicro to use as my server. Sent in the RMA request finally for the Z9PE-D8 WS. And when it comes back I guess I'll build another rig for it and use it as a dedicated folding box.


----------



## lowfat

Was thinking about doing this color scheme but ended up sticking w/ the shade 19 + black
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-14.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-2-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-5-1.jpg.html

The G34 board and 6128 came in.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-5-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-4-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-3-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-2-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-8-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-9-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-15.jpg.html

And just a few more pics of the CPU block and the reservoir that I cleaned up for the Lian Li.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-6-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-7-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-2-5.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-11.jpg.html


----------



## derickwm

That reservoir is a work of beauty


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That reservoir is a work of beauty


^

Frosted is quite nice.


----------



## lowfat

How the bench sits currently.












Pic of the reservoir after I frosted it up a bit. Doesn't look near as good as the Koolance one I posted earlier.


Will have to clean up a few wires here.





A few more pics of the CPU block.







I stole some of the black hardware from the Supreme HF. Hopefully I'll still be able to mount it on the board w/ the non-stock hardware. Then a pic to compare the old vs the new.


----------



## KillThePancake

I just absolutely love your pictures, the angle and focus is just perfect. Makes me wish I had a better camera







Instead I'll just enjoy your work lol. Loving the test bench.


----------



## lowfat

A few pics of the coolant I have mixed up. The shade is almost exactly the same as the grand bleu sleeving.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-17.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-18.jpg.html

And a few more pics of the bench WIP

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-20.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-21.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/tecnofront/export-19-1.jpg.html


----------



## MetallicAcid

Looking fantastic lowfat! Your attention to detail is impeccable!

MetallicAcid


----------



## WebsterXC

Damn I can't wait for finals!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Yah I'm going to have to flag some of your posts for pr0n. Damn... those photos...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Diablosbud

Wow, very nice computer. I aspire to have a sweet custom water cooling loop like this sometime in the near future







.


----------



## lowfat

Before:


After:


Kind of getting late to take great pics so I'll just post a few.

















And the reservoir mounted to the rad.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Those pictures are spectacular man! Is everything under natural light?

MetallicAcid


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Okay, what CPU block is that? That isn't the normal EK CSQ CPU block...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Okay, what CPU block is that? That isn't the normal EK CSQ CPU block...
> 
> Jeffinslaw


It is the Supreme LTX. I don't care about a degree or two difference in cooling. I think it looks a lot better than the Supremacy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Those pictures are spectacular man! Is everything under natural light?
> 
> MetallicAcid


Yes.

Here is a few more pics of the pump.




I started to polish the GPU blocks but they are taking a lot of work. Honestly have 3-4 hours of polshing in to the first block and I am not near happy w/ it yet.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I started to polish the GPU blocks but they are taking a lot of work. Honestly have 3-4 hours of polshing in to the first block and I am not near happy w/ it yet.


Wow, your patience is admirable.

Great job so far.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Wow, your patience is admirable.
> 
> Great job so far.


If I knew how much work they would take I would have just went w/ the regular clear acrylic.


----------



## mironccr345

Love the updates and the pics.


----------



## lowfat

More pics.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Anddddd I'm doing that for MurderMac for sure. Looks amazing. Hopefully mine will come out just as nice!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> How the bench sits currently.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of the reservoir after I frosted it up a bit. Doesn't look near as good as the Koolance one I posted earlier.
> 
> 
> Will have to clean up a few wires here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more pics of the CPU block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stole some of the black hardware from the Supreme HF. Hopefully I'll still be able to mount it on the board w/ the non-stock hardware. Then a pic to compare the old vs the new.


Love the finish of Silverstone PSUs....keep it coming lowfat.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Love the finish of Silverstone PSUs....keep it coming lowfat.


Actually won't be using that PSU for the server. Had to steal it for the Z9DE-P8 WS Stacker. The bench is going to be using an SFX Silverstone instead. It doesn't have the same finish.


----------



## lowfat

Got the other card polished and blocks mounted so a bunch of pics.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-15-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-19-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-20-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-21-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-18-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-16-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-17-2.jpg.html


----------



## socketus

DAMMITT !! you make circles LOOK SO GOOOD !


----------



## lowfat

Can't upload any DSLR pics as my rig is down but here are a couple of crappy ipad pics.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Polished blocks looking amazing! Sub'd


----------



## WebsterXC

I think you should make a small guide for this block polishing. I understand the concept, but would love a walkthrough guide. I think I speak for a lot of people when I say I want to try this on my build


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> I think you should make a small guide for this block polishing. I understand the concept, but would love a walkthrough guide. I think I speak for a lot of people when I say I want to try this on my build


l3p has a short guide on YouTube on how to do it. We don't have that specific type of polish in North America so you'll need to use a normal polishing compound instead so it is a bit more work.

I don't have the link since I'm currently on my iPad but there is a link in the MurderMac build thread. On the last page or two.


----------



## lowfat

Started to throw the loop together over the weekend.

Wanted to do 140mm fans up front but as you can see I can't reach the fan connectors afterward so I'll be sticking w/ the GTs.









http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-28.jpg.html

Replaced the Magicool + GTs up top w/ an HWLabs SR1 280 + medium speed Yates. Nothing beats an SR1 for aesthetics







. Uhh just realized how dark the pic is, will get a better pic of the radiator later on I guess. I also did my tube of the new setup. Might try to straighten it out a bit more but I think it looks ok. Still waiting on some parts for the blocks before I can do the rest of the loop up.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-27.jpg.html

The pump mounted.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-23.jpg.html

A few shots of the 24-pin. Excuse the dust.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-24.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-25.jpg.html

and a few randoms
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-26.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-22-1.jpg.html


----------



## PCModderMike

No excuses....clean that dust off before sharing your pRon shots.


----------



## KillThePancake

*Looks at this build log*
*Goes camera shopping with the intension of taking amazing photos like these*


----------



## SmokinWaffle

EK just posted a picture of your build on their Facebook page.









Link


----------



## derickwm




----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> *Looks at this build log*
> *Goes camera shopping with the intension of taking amazing photos like these*


You don't need a great camera for great pics. It is 90% knowing how to use light. 10% camera.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> EK just posted a picture of your build on their Facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link


Thanks for the heads up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*












And a few more WIP pics.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-30.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-31.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-29.jpg.html


----------



## derickwm

I want to see that res filled with some pastel dye


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> You don't need a great camera for great pics. It is 90% knowing *how to use light.* 10% camera.


Definitely have been learning that.
I'm certainly no photographer, but I've been getting the hang of my D3200 and lighting is always a big factor in getting good shots.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I want to see that res filled with some pastel dye


You might be waiting a while yet. I'll likely just use distilled until after the powdercoat job.

Got the last two pieces yesterday. Started to polish them up. Also have the EK badge a which murder job. I think I like it. Guess I'll have to pull them off all the other blocks now and go to town.









http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-3-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-5-4.jpg.html


----------



## lowfat

UPDATE OVERLOAD! Did a lot over the past few days and since my computer was down the entire time I couldn't make any updates. Expect a extreme amount of pics.

First I went and re did all of my blocks. I learned better polishing techniques and used better polishing products so I wanted to do them as best as I could. First was the LTX.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-9-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-18-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-32.jpg.html

Then I did some plasti-dipping. IO ports, water block parts, pcie slot covers, etc.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-6-7.jpg.html

And the outcome.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-3-5.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-2-7.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-8-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-4-3.jpg.html

Just some random shot

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-5-5.jpg.html

Dood I am not even half way done yet.









http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-7-7.jpg.html

Here is the outcome of the repolish of the first GPU block.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-11-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-10-3.jpg.html

The reflection off the top of the block.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-12-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-13-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-15-2.jpg.html

A pic comparing the new polished block to the first time I did it.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-8-5.jpg.html
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-17-3.jpg.html

Testing fitment
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-19-2.jpg.html

and the SLI bridge
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-20-2.jpg.html

sup
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-21-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-22-2.jpg.html

The original holes Lian Li had for tubing were too large for buckhead fittings so I'll have to do something my self.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-23-1.jpg.html

and then by the time I finished the tube light was failing so I only got this one pic.








http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-7-6.jpg.html


----------



## KillThePancake

EPIC.


----------



## Sethris225

Jesus christ. When this is finished I know exactly what site I'm gonna make a visit to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> You don't need a great camera for great pics. It is 90% knowing how to use light. 10% camera.


Also, that is so true.


----------



## deafboy

Absolutely gorgeous work. Very well done!


----------



## Diablosbud

I don't read build logs very often, but this has to be my favourite build I've seen yet. It must have taken great skill and thought to build this machine, congrats. I imagine it performs even better than it looks







.


----------



## PCModderMike

Wow that new polishing yielded great results. So nice!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

It's beautiful









Jeffinslaw


----------



## kylelols

looks like im late to the party! subbed!


----------



## WebsterXC

Absolutely incredible...your patience and dilligence is one of a kind


----------



## socketus

Behind every great work of art, there is some . . . ARRRRHHHDHHHH!!!!!!!



*Scary dood ! scary DOoD !!*

fantabulous, ultra-cool - I bring all my gfs here to see this log


----------



## lowfat

I appreciate the comments.









I was actually going to post some Infiniband benchmarks today but for the second time the board for my server came w/ bad DIMMs. First time had a single dead slot, the new one has two.


----------



## lowfat

Took a bunch of new pics as its current stage.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-15-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-8-6.jpg.html

The QDC bulkheads for the SR1 560 hanging behind my desk.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-5-6.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-11-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-2-8.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-33.jpg.html

Damn tube is in the way of my photograph.








http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-3-6.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-4-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-7-8.jpg.html

I said I'd get a brighter pic of the SR1 up top.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-6-8.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-9-5.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-14-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-13-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-12-3.jpg.html


----------



## Sethris225

So goddamn beautiful.

I tend not to like external rads though... Just a stupid opinion.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethris225*
> 
> So goddamn beautiful.
> 
> I tend not to like external rads though... Just a stupid opinion.


I hate ones that are strapped to the back or top of the case but mine cannot be seen. All you will see is two sleeved tubes.









Plus honestly I need more radiator than the 3x140 + 2x140mm I can fit in the case. With the fan speeds @ 800 rpm they just don't provide the temperatures I am happy w/.


----------



## Triniboi82

This is really top notch work, was gonna use acrylic for my next teardown but your sleeving idea is much better. Wish I came across your build just a lil earlier.

Unfortunately my country doesn't have plastidip anywhere locally so I'm gonna have to bring it in, I'm seeing amazon has it for between $8-$11US a can. What they charge you over there in Canada?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Unfortunately my country doesn't have plastidip anywhere locally so I'm gonna have to bring it in, I'm seeing amazon has it for between $8-$11US a can. What they charge you over there in Canada?


$20/can









But I found a Rustoleum alternative for $15/can. But I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Sethris225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I hate ones that are strapped to the back or top of the case but mine cannot be seen. All you will see is two sleeved tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus honestly I need more radiator than the 3x140 + 2x140mm I can fit in the case. With the fan speeds @ 800 rpm they just don't provide the temperatures I am happy w/.


I'm sure you'll be able to make it beautiful.









And makes sense. I happen to be obsessed with extremely low noise output extremely sensitive to fan noise* so I think I can understand...


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> $20/can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I found a Rustoleum alternative for $15/can. But I haven't tried it yet.


Ahh $20 a pop is a lil steep especially if you need a couple cans. Gonna be trying this, seems to have work well from the reviews.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Ahh $20 a pop is a lil steep especially if you need a couple cans. Gonna be trying this, seems to have work well from the reviews.


I have a can of white. IIRC it is ever so slightly off white. Not a bright white. But it is still matte.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I have a can of white. IIRC it is ever so slightly off white. Not a bright white. But it is still matte.


Yea I like the matte finish, white and green for me. I'll do my psu like yours, was gonna do a cover but this is a much better idea and maybe my backplates, not sure about that yet tho. Also getting an extra sli connector just in case it doesn't work out


----------



## Sethris225

Have you considered sleeving the SLI bridge? Like, have you tried it to see what it looks like?
On one hand it could help balance the color across the cards, but it could screw with the consistency of the sleeving (in that on the tubes it looks round but on the bridge it'd look flat).

Also, didn't the coolant used to be somewhat darker?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-17.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-18.jpg.html



Looks darker in the res...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-33.jpg.html



Camera screwing with it? Does it look darker in the blocks irl? Or maybe the acrylic does something to the reflected blue light before it reaches our eyes? (haha, you just mentioned understanding light)


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethris225*
> 
> Have you considered sleeving the SLI bridge? Like, have you tried it to see what it looks like?
> On one hand it could help balance the color across the cards, but it could screw with the consistency of the sleeving (in that on the tubes it looks round but on the bridge it'd look flat).
> 
> Also, didn't the coolant used to be somewhat darker?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-17.jpg.html
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-18.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Looks darker in the res...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-33.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Camera screwing with it? Does it look darker in the blocks irl? Or maybe the acrylic does something to the reflected blue light before it reaches our eyes? (haha, you just mentioned understanding light)


In its current state the SLI bridge matches my EK badges, the waterblock hardware, my PCIe slot covers, io ports, etc perfectly. Plus you wouldn't be able to use SATA sleeving on it. So I'd have to use black, which I am trying to avoid completely in this build.

The coolant in the machine isn't the coolant I will be using in the final product. I just added a few shots of blue to some distilled water last night to see what the blocks and reservoir look like w/ some colour. I am saving that 'grand bleu' pastel I mixed up when the build is complete. I will still have to do at least complete tear down before it is finished.


----------



## Sethris225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> In its current state the SLI bridge matches my EK badges, the waterblock hardware, my PCIe slot covers, io ports, etc perfectly. Plus you wouldn't be able to use SATA sleeving on it. So I'd have to use black, which I am trying to avoid completely in this build.
> 
> The coolant in the machine isn't the coolant I will be using in the final product. I just added a few shots of blue to some distilled water last night to see what the blocks and reservoir look like w/ some colour. I am saving that 'grand bleu' pastel I mixed up when the build is complete. I will still have to do at least complete tear down before it is finished.


Really? I thought most people used SATA sleeve for bridges... I think it'd probably look better as it is now rather than if it was sleeved though, anyway (especially if it had to be black sleeve).

Ah, kk.


----------



## ladcrooks

Well crafted take my hat off to you and very good photography


----------



## MetallicAcid

Definitely well done Lowfat!!!!

I am in awe of your fine build, sleeving, and photography! You are one of my biggest role models when it comes to computer builds and modding. You should be proud









MetallicAcid


----------



## derickwm

Looks really glad, not too excited about external rads though


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Definitely well done Lowfat!!!!
> 
> I am in awe of your fine build, sleeving, and photography! You are one of my biggest role models when it comes to computer builds and modding. You should be proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetallicAcid










Very much appreciate the comments. Honestly nothing I do is all that hard. All it takes a bit of OCD and a whole lot of patience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Looks really glad, not too excited about external rads though


It won't be seen seriously.







The radiator is mounted behind the desk leg. The two sleeved small diameter tubes won't look bad.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/misc/export-2_zps46a5665e.jpg.html

I meant to post this pic as well. Pretty horrible pic but it shows what I did w/ the mounting hardware. The stock LTX hardware is super ugly. So I use heatshrink over the spring as well as over the mounting bolt. The thumb nuts were stolen from one of my Supreme HFs then plastidipped.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/export.jpg.html


----------



## NKrader

i really like how clean and minimal desk looks other than rig


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very much appreciate the comments. Honestly nothing I do is all that hard. All it takes a bit of OCD and a whole lot of patience.
> It won't be seen seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The radiator is mounted behind the desk leg. The two sleeved small diameter tubes won't look bad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/misc/export-2_zps46a5665e.jpg.html


That chair









looks extremely comfortable and good for posture


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> That chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks extremely comfortable and good for posture


Honestly it isn't all that great, not for what I paid for it. I want to upgrade to an Herman Miller Embody but a $1200 chair is like the cost of two good GPUs.


----------



## Triniboi82

It does look expensive, $1200 for a chair! If I'm spending $ like that it'd had better make me breakfast in the morning









That'll actually work out to $7700 in my currency. It sucks I know.

Tappin on my GS4


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> That chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks extremely comfortable and good for posture


I'm impressed on how clean that setup is. My desk looks like









Really excited for these Infiniband benches and more details!


----------



## golfergolfer

Ohhhh I'm so glad this is finally popping back up in my subs! I remember when this build just started I had the 17th post







Been waiting for so long for you to get back to it







Cannot wait to see how it turns out wish I could come and see this work in real life lol. You are my favorite builder on OCN


----------



## lowfat

I was able to get the Infiniband network working over the weekend. It works however it doesn't perform all that well







. Unless I buy newer more expensive host adapters I really can't get more than 400MB/s out of them. These older cards don't support features w/ Windows so they are emulating 10Gbps ethernet adapters, with ridiculous CPU overhead. I'd have to spend probably $1000+ to get newer adapters and cables to get it working faster







. But I guess my dreams of a super fast network ram drive went down the drain. Not sure what I'll do a/ the 64GB of ram on my home server now.
http://hostthenpost.org


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I was able to get the Infiniband network working over the weekend. It works however it doesn't perform all that well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Unless I buy newer more expensive host adapters I really can't get more than 400MB/s out of them. These older cards don't support features w/ Windows so they are emulating 10Gbps ethernet adapters, with ridiculous CPU overhead. I'd have to spend probably $1000+ to get newer adapters and cables to get it working faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I guess my dreams of a super fast network ram drive went down the drain. Not sure what I'll do a/ the 64GB of ram on my home server now.
> http://hostthenpost.org


10gbit/s is only 1200mb/s basically 2 good ssd's in raid 0 just get that better than 60gb ram drive over 10gb/s ethernet


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 10gbit/s is only 1200mb/s basically 2 good ssd's in raid 0 just get that better than 60gb ram drive over 10gb/s ethernet


If I were to get new adapters I would be doing 4000MB/s + and it would rock at lower queue depths. Something where SATA SSDs aren't all that great.

I think this is about as good as I'll get it w/ the hardware I have. This is done w/ both machines running Win 8. iSCSI Target on the server w/ Starwind.

http://hostthenpost.org


----------



## Rbby258

4,000mb/s is 34gbit/s


----------



## Kumouri

Assuming a 4x QDR (Quad Data Rate, 10Gbit/s theoretical per channel) Infiniband setup he would be getting around 32Gbit/s theoretical after the 8bit/10bit encoding is taken into account. With a 4x FDR (Fourteen Data Rate, 14.0625Gbit/s theoretical per channel) he would be getting around 41.25Gbit/s theoretical after the 64bit/66bit encoding is taken into account.

With the numbers he's getting it looks like he has a 1x DDR setup (Double Data Rate, 4Gbit/s theoretical per channel), which is pretty low compared to most shipping hardware these days xD


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kumouri*
> 
> Assuming a 4x QDR (Quad Data Rate, 10Gbit/s theoretical per channel) Infiniband setup he would be getting around 32Gbit/s theoretical after the 8bit/10bit encoding is taken into account. With a 4x FDR (Fourteen Data Rate, 14.0625Gbit/s theoretical per channel) he would be getting around 41.25Gbit/s theoretical after the 64bit/66bit encoding is taken into account.
> 
> With the numbers he's getting it looks like he has a 1x DDR setup (Double Data Rate, 4Gbit/s theoretical per channel), which is pretty low compared to most shipping hardware these days xD


My cards are 2 x 20Gbps DDR however they'll only run in IPoIB, which has ridiculous CPU overhead. I need something that supports SRP and RDMA to get good performance out of them. Not sure I want to spend the ~ $1000 to get such cards + cables.

I was able to get a bit more out of the adapters but this seems to be about its limit.
http://hostthenpost.org


----------



## lowfat

I 'ProGrip'ed my Infiniband card. Rustoleums version of PlastiDip. I think I like it more even though it is harder to apply.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-2-9.jpg.html

Added a bit of Ice Dragon to the loop as well as some more dye. Once again this won't be the final colour. Was just curious.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_3951-1.jpg.html


----------



## socketus

as usual, LOOKS AWESOME !! your fotos surely articulate the effects. What's the notion behind plastidipping ? To vaporize any surface color/texture to 1 ? sorta reminds me of those long shots of passing spaceship exteriors with a monochrome surface, more or less.


----------



## lowfat

I just didn't want a green pcb sticking out like an eyesore. he card is in the pic above showing the new coolant colour but it can no longer be seen.


----------



## socketus

Ahh.. of course. Cool !


----------



## WebsterXC

Lowfat, how does Plasti-Dipping a card like that affect thermal performance? I mean correct me if I'm wrong, but people don't do this to motherboards because the Plasti-Dip inhibits the way heat is transferred, right?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Lowfat, how does Plasti-Dipping a card like that affect thermal performance? I mean correct me if I'm wrong, but people don't do this to motherboards because the Plasti-Dip inhibits the way heat is transferred, right?


You would want to mask off anything that produces a lot of heat.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> You would want to mask off anything that produces a lot of heat.


and pins...

Looks good though


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> You would want to mask off anything that produces a lot of heat.


So I guess plasti dipping just the mobo heatsinks is a bad idea? Correct me if I'm wrong but you did coat your heatsinks as well? Just got my dip & I'm ready to start painting like a madman


----------



## WebsterXC

I know for a fact you should keep the heatsinks untouched, especially if you're overclocking. The rest of the board though I have no idea


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> So I guess plasti dipping just the mobo heatsinks is a bad idea? Correct me if I'm wrong but you did coat your heatsinks as well? Just got my dip & I'm ready to start painting like a madman


You definitely can't do heatsinks. This stuff is an insulator. Best thing to do would be to pull off the heatsinks. Mask all of the hotter running components and all slots and connectors. Do your spraying. Pull off the masking tape. Apply your TIM then reinstall the heatsinks.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> So I guess plasti dipping just the mobo heatsinks is a bad idea? Correct me if I'm wrong but you did coat your heatsinks as well? Just got my dip & I'm ready to start painting like a madman


I would suggest getting some high heat resistant paint to paint the heaktsinks. Just my









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> I know for a fact you should keep the heatsinks untouched, especially if you're overclocking. The rest of the board though I have no idea


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> So I guess plasti dipping just the mobo heatsinks is a bad idea? Correct me if I'm wrong but you did coat your heatsinks as well? Just got my dip & I'm ready to start painting like a madman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You definitely can't do heatsinks. This stuff is an insulator. Best thing to do would be to pull off the heatsinks. Mask all of the hotter running components and all slots and connectors. Do your spraying. Pull off the masking tape. Apply your TIM then reinstall the heatsinks.
Click to expand...

Yes that was my plan to remove the heatsinks completely off the board and paint them. Thanks for making me aware of the properties of the dip.

Guess I'll skip painting the heatsinks all together then. I could live with it till my next upgrade. Thanks to both of you +rep

Tappin on my GS4


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> So I guess plasti dipping just the mobo heatsinks is a bad idea? Correct me if I'm wrong but you did coat your heatsinks as well? Just got my dip & I'm ready to start painting like a madman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest getting some high heat resistant paint to paint the heaktsinks. Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw
Click to expand...

I do have some rustoleum enamel & engine paint which I used on my rad but I'm not sure if it's non conductive which is why I was hoping to plasti dip it. Also thinking the paint may start to chip eventually due to the heat. No big deal tho, rather have a working mobo than a pretty paper weight

Tappin on my GS4


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I 'ProGrip'ed my Infiniband card. Rustoleums version of PlastiDip. I think I like it more even though it is harder to apply.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-2-9.jpg.html
> 
> Added a bit of Ice Dragon to the loop as well as some more dye. Once again this won't be the final colour. Was just curious.
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_3951-1.jpg.html


That coolant is looking good.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That coolant is looking good.


I thought so too.







Too bad it's not the final color.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I thought so too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad it's not the final color.


It isn't the same shade as the sleeving though. I mixed up a couple of non pastels today as I thought the transparency looked good before. I just didn't like the shade of blue. The middle is the pastel which I still think looks the best.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_3956-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_3959-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_3955-1.jpg.html


----------



## deafboy




----------



## PCModderMike

^
That pastel


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't the same shade as the sleeving though. I mixed up a couple of non pastels today as I thought the transparency looked good before. I just didn't like the shade of blue. The middle is the pastel which I still think looks the best.
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_3956-1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_3959-1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_3955-1.jpg.html


I'd go with the middle as well.


----------



## lowfat

There will be a few hardware changes here shortly. This is the first part to arrive.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4086-1.jpg.html


----------



## barkinos98

Why the 4670k man?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Why the 4670k man?


Sick of my 3930k & X79. Neither of my 3930ks clocks all that well and I CPU bottleneck all the time in the games I play. IB-E and the lack of X89 disappoints me. So I thought I'd try a delidded Haswell.


----------



## barkinos98

I should grow a pair and delid my chip man, its not hot but delidding sounds adventrous








mine gets around 70-75C at 43x, 1.2V (needs fine tune tho) under folding load so i didnt have the need for delid


----------



## lowfat

The hammer + vice method looks stupid easy. I did the razor blade method earlier this year on a 3770k and didn't like it.


----------



## barkinos98

it does look easy but im scared i'll mess the cpu and hammer the whole thing


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> it does look easy but im scared i'll mess the cpu and hammer the whole thing


I'll let you know how it goes.

Just picked this up @ the post office.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4129-1.jpg.html


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

That sure is... Classy.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> That sure is... Classy.


It is going to look considerably different now. The sleeving will be staying w/ the new hardware but I am moving to acrylic tubing so the sleeved tubing likely won't happen.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> It is going to look considerably different now. The sleeving will be staying w/ the new hardware but I am moving to acrylic tubing so the sleeved tubing likely won't happen.


Ah man! That sleeved tubing looked soooo good!!! What are you gonna use now?


----------



## lowfat

Primochill acrylic + compressions again.









I am thinking about doing a frosted look like my reservoir. Similar to how fakeblood did his but w/ a brushed look. http://www.overclock.net/t/1416485/build-log-project-ft03/140_20#post_20748811


----------



## Mobilizer

Oh, man... This is really beyond extreme!!

I love the color combination and hardware you prepared. Subbed!


----------



## barkinos98

I wish there was classies when i bought my 780; so much for being an early adopter :/
but i got it to run at 66C with 1149MHz core so its cool (the noise is not cool tho)


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I wish there was classies when i bought my 780; so much for being an early adopter :/
> but i got it to run at 66C with 1149MHz core so its cool (the noise is not cool tho)


I can't do more tha 1050MHz on my reference cards. This is under water.


----------



## barkinos98

yeah man, if mine were to be run at 100% i would use it around 1200mhz all day everyday but 100% is too much unneeded noise, hope to buy an ACX or something in the close future.


----------



## lowfat

Bunch of pics of the new card.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4137-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4138-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4139-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4140-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4141-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4142-1.jpg.html


----------



## socketus

JeebuS ! looks like one of those shots of a passing spaceship, with all the details of the surface easily seen. Great pix ;-)


----------



## KillThePancake

Oooohhh I want an ACX EVGA card sooo badly. Interested to see how the delidded 4670K will work out.


----------



## lowfat

Finally got the board.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4178-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4179-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4180-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4181-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4183-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4184-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4185-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4186-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4187-1.jpg.html


----------



## KillThePancake

OH MY THAT BOARD.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> OH MY THAT BOARD.


Oh my those photo skills! But we already knew that .








And the board does look sexy.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Oh my those photo skills! But we already knew that .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the board does look sexy.


Yes, his photo skills are very amazing, and they probably make that board look 10x better than it actually does lol


----------



## lowfat

Computer hardware is probably pretty much the only thing I use my camera for.









I honestly thought the board had yellow accents by the pictures I saw online. I must say I like the gold. Unfortunately it doesn't match my sleeving and coolant choices so it will have to go.

Won't be any work done on the case until EK releases their block for the Classified.


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

I love the gold. Should switch your blue sleeving to red and go for the Lotus F1 livery colors...


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Computer hardware is probably pretty much the only thing I use my camera for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly thought the board had yellow accents by the pictures I saw online. I must say I like the gold. Unfortunately it doesn't match my sleeving and coolant choices so it will have to go.
> 
> Won't be any work done on the case until EK releases their block for the Classified.


So you're getting rid of the board completely? I would just lightly paint the heat sinks like in your stacker build. Unless you're saying that the gold itself has to go.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> So you're getting rid of the board completely? I would just lightly paint the heat sinks like in your stacker build. Unless you're saying that the gold itself has to go.


No I mean just get rid of the gold on the heatsinks. I'll remove them the next time I have the board outside of the case.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> No I mean just get rid of the gold on the heatsinks. I'll remove them the next time I have the board outside of the case.


Ah ok, that's what I thought you were going to do


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Computer hardware is probably pretty much the only thing I use my camera for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly thought the board had yellow accents by the pictures I saw online. I must say I like the gold. Unfortunately it doesn't match my sleeving and coolant choices so it will have to go.
> 
> Won't be any work done on the case until EK releases their block for the Classified.


Early OCT


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Early OCT


I was originally told late Sept.









I'm dissapointed that it won't be a full PCB block too







. I guess it makes sense though. Even just just the stock cooling the card has some serious sag too it, probably the worst I've seen.


----------



## derickwm

Yeah we would have liked to make it a full PCB block but it's such a massive card and material thickness can vary too much. It'll still be a damn sexy block though :thumb:


----------



## lowfat

I was just reading over some of the worklog. Got a kick out of this lolol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I agree about the circles. Do not like them at all. Future builds of mine won't be using EK until they offer versions w/o the silly circles.


----------



## socketus

he he ... bit of a dodge there, future builds ... this build log has seen some changes. No charges to be filed


----------



## lowfat

Delidded the CPU today w/ the hammer vice method. Worked like a charm. Although the liquid pro was rather difficult to apply.

After being unimpressed w/ the Classified I went back to one of my reference cards. IMO the gains of the Classified aren't worth spending another near $200 on a block and backplate. I also ProGriped a bunch of stuff as the pics show. Also shown is my Yate Loon modded PSU. Had to drill out new holes for the fan since the new fan is slightly larger than the stock one. Also had to remove the soundcard. With it installed my Infiniband card wouldn't work. Guess there isn't enough bandwidth on Z87.









Was raining all day so some of the pics could have used more light.








http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4191-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4193-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4194-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4196-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4197-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4198-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4199-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4200-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4202-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4203-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4188-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4189-1.jpg.html


----------



## lowfat

Spent the entire day working on the rig again today. Started off regarding the PCIe devices to make it look a bit better. Then spent the next 8 hours working on the tubing. Honestly didn't have to waste a single piece of tubing this time. Even checked my lines w/ my level app.









http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4205-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4207-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4209-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4210-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4212-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4216-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4217-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4218-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4219-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4222-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4224-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4226-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4227-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4228-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4229-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4230-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4231-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4232-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4233-1.jpg.html


----------



## KillThePancake

Looking good!


----------



## alpenwasser

That is some major win right there!


----------



## socketus

wow. Its like you think about build possibilities ... like its a hobby or something ... devastating pix !!
I'm not sure I could ever stand a full pic of the case


----------



## lowfat

Pics of the entire case will come at the end of the build log.


----------



## PCModderMike

I had been keeping up with your Stacker so much I forgot about this log....the acrylic looks really good. Kind of miss the sleeved tubing though.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I had been keeping up with your Stacker so much I forgot about this log....the acrylic looks really good. Kind of miss the sleeved tubing though.


This weekend was pretty much the first times worked on this rig in a few months. I am going to attempt to modify the compression fittings to see if I can get sleeving to fit. But I'll need to order new fittings and I can't buy them in Canada, so it will have to wait. Also this isnt the final coolant colour. This is just my temp coolant. If the final coolant looks good I may pass on the sleeved tube altogether. Time will tell.


----------



## Wibble360

Tubing looks great. Do you have a guide / some tips on how to get those nice curves and 90degree angles?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wibble360*
> 
> Tubing looks great. Do you have a guide / some tips on how to get those nice curves and 90degree angles?


I'm sure lowfat has some great tips, as he's been doing really good work.
But here's a thread dedicated to acrylic bending you could check out.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1388300/acrylic-pipebending-101


----------



## lowfat

That thread is a good place to start. Primochill also has a video on YouTube. The one thing I can suggest is to always use the same circular object to do your bends. That way all the bends should be the same. I use an empty roll of medical tape. Also heat up a large portion of the tubing to avoid pinching at the bend.


----------



## luciddreamer124

This build is looking so amazing. Lowfat would you mind, in a couple sentences, summing up your process for polishing your blocks?


----------



## lowfat

I darkened up the coolant a bit today and worked on the GPU cables. O man do I hate GPU cables. They always look awkward to me no matter what. The last two pics were taking long after dark so they look rather bad.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4238-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4239-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4241-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4243-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4244-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4245-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4246-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4250-1.jpg.html


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> This build is looking so amazing. Lowfat would you mind, in a couple sentences, summing up your process for polishing your blocks?


Almost missed this post as you were posting the exact same time I was.

Wet sand w/ 1000 grit, 1500 grit, then 2000 grit. This is the most important step. Don't under do it but also don't over do it







. The blocks should be clear by the time you are done sanding. Then polish w/ a plastic polishing compound. I use Meguiar's PlastX. This is what gives it the glass like clarity. Don't use a polishing compound that isn't meant for metal as it will take like 5x as long and the outcome won't be as nice.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Thanks!


----------



## lowfat

So I went and remade one the cables w/ some extra length. I also put more tension on the cables by shorting the retention bars. And I can finally say I am happy w/ my GPU cables.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4252-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4253-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4254-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4255-1.jpg.html


----------



## socketus

thats tha trick ! much better - cable clips are further down, out of sight, and the light is better. I likes the sleeving colors, they've got that dark sinewy flow


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> thats tha trick ! much better - cable clips are further down, out of sight, and the light is better. I likes the sleeving colors, they've got that dark sinewy flow


I just use the clips to keep the wires straight while doing the cable management. After the wire is in place it shouldn't move anymore because of the tension on the cables from the bars at the back. The clips will come off after I get the case powder coated and I no longer need to move the wires around.


----------



## Striker36

I know I'm late to the game here but this build is sick and I think I might just have to stick around for a while


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36*
> 
> I know I'm late to the game here but this build is sick and I think I might just have to stick around for a while


Better late than never.









I darkened the coolant again today when I was swapping to a different GTX780 but unfortunately I forgot to take pics.


----------



## lowfat

This first pic is how the coolant actually looks. It is hard to get detailed pics of the rest of the system unfortunately unless I overexpose. I haven't done any actual new work on it.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4262-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4264-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4265-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4266-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4269-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4270-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4271-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4272-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4274-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4275-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4277-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4278-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4279-1.jpg.html


----------



## PCModderMike

Just lovely....really. Getting closer to the finished product, still anticipating the painted case. Guess that's going to be last? What about the loop, since it's all done are you going to somehow remove it all as a whole so the case can be painted?


----------



## lowfat

I have no problem pulling the system apart. I've done it so many times already to drill a hole here and there. Powder coating should happen in about 2-3 weeks. I have a handfuls of wires to do first. Have to figure out what to do with the front panel cables. I am thinking about ditching them all (I never use them) and installing a fill port in its place as it will save me a whole lot of wiring headaches. I still need to get off my @$$ and design some acrylic panels to cover up all the panels, this will be the last thing I do.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Those CABLES. Looks great!


----------



## lowfat

Trying to dye some cables and connectors. Ended up being the wrong ratio it seems as some of the connectors turned out blue. But all the wires tured out black.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4290-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4289-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4292-1.jpg.html

and a few more pics.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4283-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4282-1.jpg.html

Damn coolant is hard to photograph. This has just a very slight increase in exposure and it starts to look more pastel and less dark.









http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4286-1.jpg.html


----------



## KillThePancake

I think this is the first time I've seen an actual panel on that case in this log


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Those CABLES. Looks great!


Thanks. It really isn't hard to do w/ some patience and not being afraid to do a cable over if need be. The important parts are having the sleeving at tight as humanly possible. Tight sleeved cables can be trained to hold a position forever. Pair that w/ tight retention bars and really the cables will do anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I think this is the first time I've seen an actual panel on that case in this log


Hey I've had the front on for at least a month







.


----------



## andre02

Hi

What colour are you thinking of painting the case ? Black ?

I like what you've done so far, keep it up. I like the case you are using, i was set on a CaseLabs SM8 case, but now i'm considering this Lian Li also, they are similar in size with this one being thinner. What do you think of the CL SM8 as compared to this one ? The only thing is i can't find this one for sale, i think because it's a 2010 model, there are only newer models in my country.

Do you think a 480mm radiator in the top and a 240mm in the bottom is doable in this case ? The dimensions seem to allow it.


----------



## lowfat

Really comes down to personal taste IMO. I honestly do not like Case Labs design at all. There is too much empty interior space. Impossible to do really great cable management. But if you don't OCD like me they seem to be fantastic cases. In terms of quality Lian Li isn't near as good.

You would need to modify the top a lot but it does have the physical space to hold a 480mm.


----------



## eskamobob1

i very well may have passed it while scrolling through your thred, but would you mind posting/and or linking me to a guide to how your bent your tubes? i have never had any luck bending acrylic (i tend to kink it, cause it to bubble from too much heat, or get it too thin)


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> i very well may have passed it while scrolling through your thred, but would you mind posting/and or linking me to a guide to how your bent your tubes? i have never had any luck bending acrylic (i tend to kink it, cause it to bubble from too much heat, or get it too thin)


If you haven't watched this yet it would be a good place to start. Make sure you use something round to do your bends, never free hand them. Always use the same thing too. I myself use an empty roll of medical tape. Monsoon will be releasing some mandrel bending tools in the near future which will help considerably.





Purchased a 4770K to see if it clocks better than my 4670K. Before I ever powered it on I delidded it. Then lapped the IHS to a mirror finish. Pulled apart my EK CPU waterblock to clean it while I had it out. And to my surprise I noticed that the nickel plating had started to wear off underneath the o-ring.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-38.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-37.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-22-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-28-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-30-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-29-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-31-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-32-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-35.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-34-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-33-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-36.jpg.html


----------



## lowfat

Just took 11ty new pics. Ditched the pastel coolant for the good ol' transparent stuff. Started to get a little overboard w/ macroing.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-39.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-2-10.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-3-7.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-4-5.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-5-7.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-6-9.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-7-9.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-24-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-9-6.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-10-5.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-11-5.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-12-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-13-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-14-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-15-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-16-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-17-5.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-18-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-19-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-20-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-21-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-22-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-23-2.jpg.html

OK done.


----------



## eskamobob1

haha... welll i see someone likes playing with macro









and i have tried that meathod in the past and i heat up teh tube too much... i guess prctice makes perfect, so ill keep trying







... ty for the link to the video btw


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> haha... welll i see someone likes playing with macro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i have tried that meathod in the past and i heat up teh tube too much... i guess prctice makes perfect, so ill keep trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... ty for the link to the video btw


You have to keep the tubing moving and rotarting when you heat it. Never let it sit in the one spot ever. Heat up a section about 10 cm or so. You should notice that the tubing starts to bend on its own w/ gravity. Heat it up a few seconds more then bend. Bend *slowly* over the tool you are using for the mandrel bending. You may need to reheat it to finish the bend. If you hump up there is a good chance you'll need to scrap the tubing. You can't reheat the tubing after a failed bend. It will look like poop.


----------



## kpoeticg

Anybody have a towel?


----------



## madbrayniak

Man this has come out great!

I understand what you were saying about Caselabs cases being too big as well. You really have to put alot in them to really make them look "complete"

I have a M8 now and after I got it I realized just how much it needs to be a full case. That said though, I have some really great ideas in mind!


----------



## kpoeticg

Brotha, those polished tops are immaculate. Those macro pics are incredible too. Love the detail.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Man this has come out great!
> 
> I understand what you were saying about Caselabs cases being too big as well. You really have to put alot in them to really make them look "complete"
> 
> I have a M8 now and after I got it I realized just how much it needs to be a full case. That said though, I have some really great ideas in mind!


Well now that acrylic tubing is around I think I could manage to do a Case Labs w/o it looking too empty. M8 is about as big as I'd consider though. Anything w/ a motherboard tray larger than ATX just gets too hard to pull off IMO.

You have a build log?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Brotha, those polished tops are immaculate. Those macro pics are incredible too. Love the detail.


They are easy to do. But most people don't do enough wet sanding. Wetsanding @ 1000g and 2000g is extremely important. It removes all the tooling marks. The blocks will turn out slighlty foggy w/o it.


----------



## KillThePancake

Dem pics


----------



## rRansom

That lapping is just too awesome. I could use that as a mirror!


----------



## madbrayniak

No build log.

My current build is quite lacking at the moment and I have no water in it. I bought the M8 to start getting ready to move to water.

When I get ready to start building something I will post a log up though.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Dem pics


Thanks. I can get epic lighting now that it is winter. Having bright white snow everywhere makes for perfect lighting indoors during the day. Plus it is cloudly nearly ever day. The bad thing is I only get about 6-7 hours of light per day now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rRansom*
> 
> That lapping is just too awesome. I could use that as a mirror!


It really only took about 15 minutes while watching some Enterprise







. Wet sanded w/ one sheet of 800, one sheet of 1000, one sheet of 2000, then some Autosol polish.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> No build log.
> 
> My current build is quite lacking at the moment and I have no water in it. I bought the M8 to start getting ready to move to water.
> 
> When I get ready to start building something I will post a log up though.


----------



## socketus

whoa ! great finish ! funny, you and Father Fuzzy, both have great build and foto skills, both take a long time to finish a build, then both finish their builds within a few days of each other :weird:


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> whoa ! great finish ! funny, you and Father Fuzzy, both have great build and foto skills, both take a long time to finish a build, then both finish their builds within a few days of each other :weird:


Sorry but this is a long way from being done yet.









I have have to wire up some fans, all the front panel stuff, create a fill port, and the acrylic work. I'll be surprised if I finish before March.


----------



## socketus

oh ! my bad, thought the words seemed a bit premature on your last pic post.

guess I got blinded by those macros


----------



## iamkraine

Sexy work dude. How many attempts did you have to make to get that acrylic tubing just right?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> Sexy work dude. How many attempts did you have to make to get that acrylic tubing just right?


One







. I didn't waste a single run this time. Honestly the hardest two lines are the straight ones from the radiator to the reservoir and from the reservoir to the pump. It was ridiculously hard to get them to fit in place.

But this was the second system I did. My Stacker had much more difficult bends so I learned a lot from it.


----------



## She loved E

man this build


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Thanks. I can get epic lighting now that it is winter. Having bright white snow everywhere makes for perfect lighting indoors during the day. Plus it is cloudly nearly ever day. The bad thing is I only get about 6-7 hours of light per day now.


Could you recommend me a good camera, for a decent price? I can get all sorts of good angles and ok lighting, it's just that my camera on my phone is absolute garbage without *perfect* lighting and stillness.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Could you recommend me a good camera, for a decent price? I can get all sorts of good angles and ok lighting, it's just that my camera on my phone is absolute garbage without *perfect* lighting and stillness.


I'd look at used Canon or Nikon DSLRs. What kind of budget are you looking at?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> man this build


Thanks.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I'd look at used Canon or Nikon DSLRs. What kind of budget are you looking at?


$100-$200, more than likely.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> $100-$200, more than likely.


A Rebel XT or XTi would be in that price range. They are quite a few years old but it would be a good camera to learn on.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Could you recommend me a good camera, for a decent price? I can get all sorts of good angles and ok lighting, it's just that my camera on my phone is absolute garbage without *perfect* lighting and stillness.


Lol, I've been using this as a Tripod for my Galaxy S3 for the past few days. It helps ALOT, but an actually decent camera would make life much more simple for me


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> A Rebel XT or XTi would be in that price range. They are quite a few years old but it would be a good camera to learn on.


I'm seeing a lot of those on the 'bay, I'll consider picking one up. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Lol, I've been using this as a Tripod for my Galaxy S3 for the past few days. It helps ALOT, but an actually decent camera would make life much more simple for me


Was actually thinking of doing something like this with the 5S I'm saving for.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Lol, I've been using this as a Tripod for my Galaxy S3 for the past few days. It helps ALOT, but an actually decent camera would make life much more simple for me


Can you set a timer to take a picture w/ it? Like a 2 second delay?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Was actually thinking of doing something like this with the 5S I'm saving for.


It definitely helps if all you got is a camera phone. That's a PanaVise in the picture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Can you set a timer to take a picture w/ it? Like a 2 second delay?


Yeah, I use it all the time now. I've been doing ISO 100 with either 2 sec or 5 sec delay depending on the pic. Also White Balance is usually set to Incandescent and either Auto-Contrast or -1.0 Exposure

The Galaxy S3 Camera has a decent amount of Settings for a Camera Phone. The Timer gives you 2, 5, or 10 seconds. Focus has Auto or Macro. ISO has 100, 200, 400, 800. There's a bunch of other helpful options too. Dunno why i haven't messed with any of the other camera apps from the Android Market. Actually i think i'll do that before i finish my BE unboxing pics


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> You have to keep the tubing moving and rotarting when you heat it. Never let it sit in the one spot ever. Heat up a section about 10 cm or so. You should notice that the tubing starts to bend on its own w/ gravity. Heat it up a few seconds more then bend. Bend *slowly* over the tool you are using for the mandrel bending. You may need to reheat it to finish the bend. If you hump up there is a good chance you'll need to scrap the tubing. You can't reheat the tubing after a failed bend. It will look like poop.


Ty for the advice







... All of the tubeless builds I have done were either just straight tube with a ton of fittings or copper tubing (the copper was a very long time ago though). My first stage will probably be tubed, but this should be very doable to get done over the summer (assuming I don't get into rally instead







)


----------



## lowfat

ProGripped the backside of my sound card. I didn't like how all the silver solder points showed. Plus matte pcb > glossy.









http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-59.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-54.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-55.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-56.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-57.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-58.jpg.html


----------



## tsm106

That is cool man!


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Wow that looks amazing! How did you apply the progrip?


----------



## kpoeticg

Hell yeah. That looks great. I'd also like to know how u did that


----------



## lowfat

ProGrip is just like PlastiDip. Just need to mask off the parts that throw heat, heatsinks, connectors. Then spray it on. I am also doing my RevoDrive tight now. Can't post pics while the computer is down. Pretty much the same way I do the backside of the i/o connectors on the motherboard. I'll post an in progress pic to show what I masked off. O it also waterproofs the card in the rare case water drips on it.


----------



## rRansom

Someone's having fun with the macro. Great shots!


----------



## lowfat

A few pics of the Revodrive post Plasti-Dip.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-64.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-60.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-61.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-62.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-63.jpg.html


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> ProGrip is just like PlastiDip. Just need to mask off the parts that throw heat, heatsinks, connectors. Then spray it on. I am also doing my RevoDrive tight now. Can't post pics while the computer is down. Pretty much the same way I do the backside of the i/o connectors on the motherboard. I'll post an in progress pic to show what I masked off. O it also waterproofs the card in the rare case water drips on it.


Wow, now you're making me wanna PlastiDip some electronics. I saw a mobo dipped on ModZoo b4, but never knew for sure how safe it was. You're Revodrive and Soundcard look incredible now

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rRansom*
> 
> Someone's having fun with the macro. Great shots!


Yeah, lowfat's macro shots are pretty much what made me stress myself crazy trying to take better pics for my log


----------



## lowfat

You could definitely say I've grown slightly addicted to macros. There is so much cool small **** out in the world. Saw these the other day and was blown away what you could do w/ ghetto macro equipment.

http://www.booooooom.com/2013/11/20/photographer-alexey-kljatov-tapes-lens-to-camera-to-take-incredible-macro-snowflake-photos/

In other news I purchased a GTX780Ti tonight. Hopefully should get it next week.


----------



## KillThePancake

Makes me want to dip my wifi card... Hmm...


----------



## socketus

WoW ! I took a look at the Russian's page, then googled up snowflakes, impossibly accurate. I know, no two snowflakes are ever alike .... but WoW ! ghetto rig fo' sho !

You just gobbled up another nice piece of hardware with that ti


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, i didn't actually think those were real snowflakes til i read the comments. Pretty unbelievable


----------



## lowfat

This showed up in the mail today.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-79.jpg.html


----------



## rRansom

Oh my.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> This showed up in the mail today.
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-79.jpg.html


I didn't think they still sold cassette tapes


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I didn't think they still sold cassette tapes


They still sell them for data backups







. Although they are becoming less common.

I've already went and install the skyn3t bios. Already this beast is faster than my GTX780 w/ a 50% OC. Having an air cooled rig is very disapointing and loud though.


----------



## KillThePancake

780Ti is my dream card!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> 780Ti is my dream card!


Mine was a review card so I got it for a snazzy price. I was also able to modify my existing GTX780 block to fit. So the upgrade only cost me a couple of hundred. Well after I sell my GTX780 it will be.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-80.jpg.html


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Well after I sell my GTX780 it will be.


i offer 1$


----------



## LiquidHaus

Dude...

I don't even know what to say.

All this work is top notch. Everything is looking great.

I gotta see this acrylic tray


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> Dude...
> 
> I don't even know what to say.
> 
> All this work is top notch. Everything is looking great.
> 
> I gotta see this acrylic tray


I'll need to learn how to use Google sketchup before I'll get any acrylic work done.









One of the main reasons work on the Lian Li has trickled down to a crawl.


----------



## pcmonky

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4255-1.jpg.html[/quote]

How did you go about painting the motherboard io connections?

Thats exactly what I want to do, im guessing you taped off the mobo, io connections, and sprayed them?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmonky*
> 
> How did you go about painting the motherboard io connections?
> 
> Thats exactly what I want to do, im guessing you taped off the mobo, io connections, and sprayed them?


Pretty much, lay some masking tape around the io ports and the front of the ports. Then tape some newspaper over the rest of the board. Spray many thin coats of Plasti-Dip. Carefully remove masking tape. The PlastiDip can tear so you need to be careful and you may need a knife to help cut the tape off.


----------



## NKrader

these hardlines really make me wish i could afford watercooling!


----------



## iamkraine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> these hardlines really make me wish i could afford watercooling!


Its definitely expensive but if your'e passionate about it, its definitely worth it.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> Its definitely expensive but if your'e passionate about it, its definitely worth it.


i did it before, spent around 800$ before realizing that I still had alot to spend, cashed out and sold it all and decided air was good enough









@lowfat, plastidip ssd looks amazing btw


----------



## lowfat

No going back now.....








http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-18-5.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-19-4.jpg.html


----------



## KillThePancake

*Cringes at what's left of the back panel*

At least I know you'll make if awesome, interested to see where you're going with R-ATX.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> *Cringes at what's left of the back panel*
> 
> At least I know you'll make if awesome, interested to see where you're going with R-ATX.


Already have most of the plumbing and sleeving mapped out in my head. I really just want to show off the polished GPU block more.









If I can get the energy to get off my a** tomorrow I'll see if I can find some 1.5 - 2mm aluminum in town so I can attempt at cutting a new backplate.


----------



## lowfat

Picked up some 2.25mm thick aluminum locally.

Marked where to cut for the backplate. Going to nibble the entire thing.








http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-22-5.jpg.html

Hmm. Might even attempt to make a clean motherboard tray. Should be just enough.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-20-5.jpg.html

Cutting w/ the nibbler. This aluminum is twice the thickness of the 'max' size for the nibbler. It works but holy hell it hurts the hands.








http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-21-4.jpg.html


----------



## NKrader

how you gonna make clean holes where the pci card slides in? seems small and hard to do


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> how you gonna make clean holes where the pci card slides in? seems small and hard to do


I'd just do a single long slot. I definitely don't have the experience or tools to just a bunch of small ones.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-24-2.jpg.html


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Looking good!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## WebsterXC

How did you manage to cut so straight and clean with a nibbler?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> How did you manage to cut so straight and clean with a nibbler?


Read my other log from here on for a few posts.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1206604/forever-alone-ft02bw-server-edition/120_20#post_21390378

Honestly the reason I use a nibbler is because it is easy for me to cut straight. I suck w/ power tools.









Been filing for the last while. Finally think I am able to get an inside rounded edge that looks half decent.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-25-1.jpg.html


----------



## kpoeticg

Goddammmm that's ALOT of cutting to do with a nibbler. I love using my klein nibbler too, but i'd definitely use a jigsaw for those cuts. That's enough to burn through an entire blade









Wow, didn't know you had 2 logs goin at the same time. What nibbler is that? It looks like it works different than the Klein one i use. Those straight cuts look pretty sick


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Goddammmm that's ALOT of cutting to do with a nibbler. I love using my klein nibbler too, but i'd definitely use a jigsaw for those cuts. That's enough to burn through an entire blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, didn't know you had 2 logs goin at the same time. What nibbler is that? It looks like it works different than the Klein one i use. Those straight cuts look pretty sick


I actually have three builds going. I still have my 2P Stacker build on the backburner.

It is a Bessey nibbler. It is been heavily used so I bought a newer one on Monday. Also a Bessey.

Isn't the Klein nibbler one of the square nibblers? With those ones you can't do one continuous cut like these as far as I know. Those kinds are much harder to keep straight like this.

I don't have a garage and it is -30C outside so I prefer not to use power tools whenever possible.


----------



## KillThePancake

Your metal work never ceases to amaze me









Also gotta love the look of raw aluminum.


----------



## Aidan

Those inside rounded edges look really good to me









I tend to do those with a drill then dremel the straight lines to meet with the drilled holes and blend in with the file


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Your metal work never ceases to amaze me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also gotta love the look of raw aluminum.


Dood I am totally n00bing my way though this. My filing and metal working was definitely sub-par the last time I tried it.









I attempted to cut a window once and it was a complete disaster. I'm keeping things as simple as possible this time. I've already humped up once but thankfully I can flip the panel and it won't show.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aidan*
> 
> Those inside rounded edges look really good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to do those with a drill then dremel the straight lines to meet with the drilled holes and blend in with the file


Thanks, I've tried to drill out the corners when I remember.

Currently working on filing the top edge of the backplate. The top panel of the case interferes a bit so I had to make some modifications. The picture actually shows where I need to improve. Didn't notice it in person.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Goddammmm that's ALOT of cutting to do with a nibbler. I love using my klein nibbler too, but i'd definitely use a jigsaw for those cuts. That's enough to burn through an entire blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, didn't know you had 2 logs goin at the same time. What nibbler is that? It looks like it works different than the Klein one i use. Those straight cuts look pretty sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have three builds going. I still have my 2P Stacker build on the backburner.
> 
> It is a Bessey nibbler. It is been heavily used so I bought a newer one on Monday. Also a Bessey.
> 
> Isn't the Klein nibbler one of the square nibblers? With those ones you can't do one continuous cut like these as far as I know. Those kinds are much harder to keep straight like this.
> 
> I don't have a garage and it is -30C outside so I prefer not to use power tools whenever possible.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's definitely squared off. I never realized that other nibblers could work like you showed in the pic from your other log. I'm glad i saw that. Now i'm gonna have another tool to mess around with









I live an apartment, so my "garage" is located in my living room or kitchen depending how much of a mess i think i'm gonna make. Metal/Plexi shavings are easier to clean off the faux tile in the kitchen


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, it's definitely squared off. I never realized that other nibblers could work like you showed in the pic from your other log. I'm glad i saw that. Now i'm gonna have another tool to mess around with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live an apartment, so my "garage" is located in my living room or kitchen depending how much of a mess i think i'm gonna make. Metal/Plexi shavings are easier to clean off the faux tile in the kitchen


My garage is also my living room.







I keep a small glass desk in there when I am modding. It also is my studio.









EDIT: Success!



Next up is the new clean motherboard tray. Cutting a new motherboard tray should give me a significant improvement in cable management. Especially w/ the new idea for clamps I have.


----------



## KillThePancake

You may n00bing your way through, but that's definitely more worthy than n00b status!


----------



## iamkraine

are you keeping all 3 of the builds for yourself?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> are you keeping all 3 of the builds for yourself?


Yes







. Plus I have two other machines, an HTPC and a FreeNAS box. Although I do plan on ditching the HTPC once the Stacker is operational and actually running in its case.


----------



## iamkraine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Plus I have two other machines, an HTPC and a FreeNAS box. Although I do plan on ditching the HTPC once the Stacker is operational and actually running in its case.


Do you really use all of them? Seems like a lot of computers for one person.

Are they all watercooled?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> Do you really use all of them? Seems like a lot of computers for one person.
> 
> Are they all watercooled?


The NAS is on 24/7 as it gets used all the time. My gaming computer is on 24/7 since it runs [email protected] My 2P Stacker is on all the time as it also runs [email protected], it will double as an HTPC once I actually get it completed. My HTPC gets used all the time as it is the only form of media in my living room. The Forever Alone FT02 will run stuff critical to the other computers so it will also run 24/7. So ya I use them all







. I've tried downsizing but I always run in to problems that me realize 2-3 machines can't unfortunately do everything I want.


----------



## iamkraine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> The NAS is on 24/7 as it gets used all the time. My gaming computer is on 24/7 since it runs [email protected] My 2P Stacker is on all the time as it also runs [email protected], it will double as an HTPC once I actually get it completed. My HTPC gets used all the time as it is the only form of media in my living room. The Forever Alone FT02 will run stuff critical to the other computers so it will also run 24/7. So ya I use them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've tried downsizing but I always run in to problems that me realize 2-3 machines can't unfortunately do everything I want.


[email protected]? Scientific research?


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> [email protected]? Scientific research?


seriously ? folding - yah ! using your pc's spare cycles to crunch numbers for scientific research carriend on by the big schools and institutes .. competitions for folding EXIST


----------



## lowfat

Received a couple of DIYINHK PWM PCBs on Friday so I went to replacing the PCBs on some dead pump.

The new PWM PCB
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-30-3.jpg.html



The older style Toshiba-powered DIYINHK PCB
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-31-2.jpg.html

A stock DDC3.1-PWM PCB. Dead.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-32-2.jpg.html

With the PCB removed. Also one pump w/ the casing removed.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-33-2.jpg.html

Soldered on some extensions.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-34-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-36-1.jpg.html

Finished.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-37-2.jpg.html

As for my impressions? The PWM boards suck. They are less powerful at full speed. Noisier when slowed down. PWM range is horrible. The pump actually shuts off if you slow PWM down to 0%. If you set it to 100% it does nothing. You can't set it above 71% or it doesn't work.

I also did the modification to a DDC-1T. It is even worse. If you set it below 100% it just physically jumps around on the desk.


----------



## KillThePancake

So PWM PCB's = Fail?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> So PWM PCB's = Fail?


The DIYINHK ones yes.


----------



## kpoeticg

Wow, that's discouraging.


----------



## KillThePancake

Yeah, sorry to hear :/

Can the PWM PCB's run off of a motherboard header?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Yeah, sorry to hear :/
> 
> Can the PWM PCB's run off of a motherboard header?


I would suggest against it. Good chance it could kill the header and the motherboard.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I would suggest against it. Good chance it could kill the header and the motherboard.


So what is the point in running a pump with a PWM PCB? Can you hook it up with a 3 pin to a fan speed controller and call it a day?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> So what is the point in running a pump with a PWM PCB? Can you hook it up with a 3 pin to a fan speed controller and call it a day?


You hook up the 12V and ground wires to the power supply. Then the PWM and RPM to the motherboard. You can use Speedfan or other fan control software to control the speed of the pump.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> You hook up the 12V and ground wires to the power supply. Then the PWM and RPM to the motherboard. You can use Speedfan or other fan control software to control the speed of the pump.


Oooohhhh...

Total pump n00b here lol


----------



## lowfat

I have 4 working DDC pumps now. Still have 3 more that are dead.









Been painting some parts the last few days. A teaser of the reservoir. Did a resand of the acrylic w/ a lower grit as well.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-38-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-39-1.jpg.html


----------



## lowfat

Updated pics of the pump and reservoir.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-42.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-41.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-40.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-44.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-43.jpg.html


----------



## WebsterXC

Good lord those pictures are amazing!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Good lord those pictures are amazing!


Thanks.









Been working on the case a bit today. Mostly filing. I removed one of the sides of the 5.25" bay things. It will be reinstalled but cut down to only hold the front 5.25" covers in place. I hope to have the radiator supported by the one side only. That way you'll be able to see the radiator, reservoir, and pump entirely w/o them being hidden. Next up is cutting the new motherboard tray.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-50.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-49.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-48.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-47.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-45.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-46.jpg.html


----------



## rRansom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-39-1.jpg.html


Forgive me if you've already posted the answer to this but what color/coolant will you be using for the loop? I've seen someone do pastel with sanded acrylic and man did it look sexy! Keep up the awesome work, your shots are really something to drool at.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rRansom*
> 
> Forgive me if you've already posted the answer to this but what color/coolant will you be using for the loop? I've seen someone do pastel with sanded acrylic and man did it look sexy! Keep up the awesome work, your shots are really something to drool at.


I'll be reusing the coolant I did in this pic. But there is a good chance I'll be doing the same brushed acrylic for the tubing this time. I just need to do a test piece to see if I like it or not.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-18-4.jpg.html

Macro'ing some shavings. The face is about 1cm across to give you proportions.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-4-6.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-3-8.jpg.html

I cut the motherboard tray and doing some mockups to see about placement and fitment. Pretty sure I'll do it here. Gives me about an inch behind the motherboard tray to cable management.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-2-11.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-51.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-5-8.jpg.html


----------



## WebsterXC

Can't wait to see your trials on frosted acrylic tubing. Had that idea for my new build but decided against in.

Is frosting things just a matter of finding the right grit sandpaper and sanding in the same direction? Oh lowfat, how do you do the things you do?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Can't wait to see your trials on frosted acrylic tubing. Had that idea for my new build but decided against in.
> 
> Is frosting things just a matter of finding the right grit sandpaper and sanding in the same direction? Oh lowfat, how do you do the things you do?


If you want the frosting to have a directional brushed look like my reservoir you would use 400 grit and only sand in one direction. Wet sand paper is preferred. If you want frosting w/o the brushed look start w/ 800-grit then move to 1000. Possibly even 1500. Also only sand in a single direction.

Working on the motherboard tray.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-7-10.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-6-11.jpg.html


----------



## lowfat

Spend the evening continuing to work on the motherboard tray.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-9-7.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-8-8.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-10-6.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-11-6.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-12-5.jpg.html


----------



## KillThePancake

I love the look of that motherboard, guessing the work of plasti-dip? The heatsinks look especially nice.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I love the look of that motherboard, guessing the work of plasti-dip? The heatsinks look especially nice.


The IO ports and the trim piece on the mosfet heatsink were done in Pro-Grip, which is similar to Plasti-Dip but a bit better IMO. It is also only available in Canada as far as I know. I'd prefer to use the mosfet heatsink w/o the trim piece but the dumbasses @ Gigabyte used a superglue like substance and I haven't been able to clean the residue off underneath the trim piece.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> The IO ports and the trim piece on the mosfet heatsink were done in Pro-Grip, which is similar to Plasti-Dip but a bit better IMO. It is also only available in Canada as far as I know. I'd prefer to use the mosfet heatsink w/o the trim piece but the dumbasses @ Gigabyte used a superglue like substance and I haven't been able to clean the residue off underneath the trim piece.


Ah, alright. Thinking about picking up some plasti-dip for my case, but debating the worthiness on going that far with a flimsy Source 210.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Ah, alright. Thinking about picking up some plasti-dip for my case, but debating the worthiness on going that far with a flimsy Source 210.


I wouldn't plasti-dip the case but you can definitely do other things w/ it. It is completely removable so if it is a motherboard or whatever you could peel it off if you ever needed to warranty it. I've gone through at least 10 cans of Plasti-Dip and ProGrip over the last few years. Which sucks as in Canada it is 3x the price as it is in the US.


----------



## Simplynicko

very, very sexy


----------



## ikem

welcome to the upside sown Lian Li club.

did you state what grits you used to polish the CSQ?

I need to polish the Supremacy VGA uni blocks and a bridge.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> welcome to the upside sown Lian Li club.
> 
> did you state what grits you used to polish the CSQ?
> 
> I need to polish the Supremacy VGA uni blocks and a bridge.










But this isn't my first inverted Lian Li. I had a PC-V1000 about 10 years ago. Then a PC-A05B about 5 years ago.


Spoiler: Ancient pics



http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/computer/DFI NF2/XP-M rig/IMG_0598Large.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/computer/DFI NF2/watercooling1Large.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/computer/IMG_1882.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/computer/6307900GT1.jpg.html



I really wish I had another block so I could make a video of the polishing. I've got asked like 50 times how to do it.









Wet sand w/ 1000 grit, then 2000 grit. Spend enough time here. There should be no machine marks when you are done sanding. Then use a polish like Megiar's PlastX.

A few better pics of how the system sits now.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-14-5.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-16-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-15-5.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-17-6.jpg.html


----------



## ikem

looking good.

well my blocks came in the mail and just tried it. came out great. thanks for the help @lowfat


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> looking good.
> 
> well my blocks came in the mail and just tried it. came out great. thanks for the help @lowfat
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you open the block up and polish the inside as well? You could also polish inside the tube part by throwing some polish in a cloth stick it in and rotate.

I've been working on the cable management floor plan this afternoon. Seriously boring but it needs to get done. Making sure I won't be drilling unnessessary holes. As well trying to make sure all the holes drilled are in a straight line if possible.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-21-5.jpg.html

O and my modding koozie.










I think I may steal the grand bleu + black sleeving from my Stacker and use it for this build instead. The colour scheme looks way better.


----------



## Striker36

dude.... this stuff looks GREAT. and oddly enough it seems as though we keep getting similar ideas for our builds haha


----------



## lowfat

@DaveLT I got the new nibblers today. They are much better than my older DB23s. Except for one important thing, it isn't possible to use them on 2mm thick aluminum. The mouth just isn't thick enough. However neither of them is honestly supposed to be used w/ anything larger than 1.2mm.









@Striker36 Thanks. I do think we have similar tastes and build styles.

A few pics of the new and old nibblers. Plus the Bessey snips I also bought.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-24-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-23-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-22-6.jpg.html


----------



## ikem

om nom nom nom, i love nibblers. i have a pair of electric nibs and electric shears.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> om nom nom nom, i love nibblers. i have a pair of electric nibs and electric shears.


How thick of aluminum can they cut?

I finished off my backplate today. The one corner is ever so slightly off. But I can live w/ it.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-26-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-28-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-27-2.jpg.html


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> How thick of aluminum can they cut?
> 
> I finished off my backplate today. The one corner is ever so slightly off. But I can live w/ it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-26-2.jpg.html
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-28-2.jpg.html


i have these

not swiveling head though
http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW891-Gauge-Swivel-Shear/dp/B00004RHIY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1388181375&sr=8-5&

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW896-16-Gauge-Nibbler/dp/B00004RHJ3/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1388181375&sr=8-1&


----------



## lowfat

About 90% done w/ the holes on the motherboard tray. Still need to do the 4-pin connector cables for the pump/fans. But I don't exactly know where it will go yet so it will stay uncut. I won't be using spacers/standoffs for the cable management clamps this time. There will be two plates that go on each set of screws. One between the two layers of sleeving and one on top. Held in place w/ a pair of nuts. The screws will then be cut down to length. Doing it this way will allow for better tension. Plus being able to comb the sleeving since both layers of the sleeving will be separated at each clamp. Didn't realize some of the screws weren't in all the way and were leaning when I was taking the pics. The battery light on the camera was flashing I was in a hurry to get the pics taken. The plan is to cut off all the heads of the screws on the front side of the motherboard tray and use some metal epoxy to flush them. I have ordered some stuff that claims to be powder coatable.

I have also cut all the holes required for the cable pass-throughs. I tried to keep them as small as possible. Each one will definitely require the connectors to be removed for the cables to get through. I also attempted to counter sink the rivet holes w/ a 1/4" drill bit.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-37-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-35-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-34-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-33-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-31-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-36-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-32-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-29-4.jpg.html


----------



## socketus

wow, beautiful ! nice work esp on the countersinking.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> wow, beautiful ! nice work esp on the countersinking.


Thanks. The countersinking was probably the easiest part of the entire case mod.









I got the motherboard tray reinstalled in the case.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-39-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-40-1.jpg.html


----------



## KillThePancake

Very nice


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

I love inverted designs.

Makes looking at clear top video card water blocks SOOO much better.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Very nice


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I love inverted designs.
> 
> Makes looking at clear top video card water blocks SOOO much better.


Werd. Especially clear blocks w/ coloured coolant.









Finished the first set of cable retention clamps. Only 14 more clamps to make.









http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-41-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-42-1.jpg.html

My sleeving combs that I now use to clean and straighten out the sleeving when putting it the case. A good 10x better than those cheap 3 and 4 mod smart ones I was using in the past. Way easier to install and remove and significantly easier to work w/.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-45-1.jpg.html

And the outcome. Only took me about an hour to feel the 24-pin one cable at a time through the hole and straighten them out.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-47-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-46-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-44-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-43-1.jpg.html


----------



## ikem

Love it, I wish the v1200 had some room behind the mobo... it has like 1/8 inch... are you doing to paint or powdercoat the alu?


----------



## Striker36

I still need to figure out how I'm going to run my cables.... Ill be keeping tuned to this one for ideas.... I love that sleeving though. so much sexy


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36*
> 
> I still need to figure out how I'm going to run my cables.... Ill be keeping tuned to this one for ideas.... I love that sleeving though. so much sexy


Cable retention is the way to go if you want clean cabling w/o the use of thread or cable clips. Both of which IMO don't look good. Really they don't take long to make either.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Cable retention is the way to go if you want clean cabling w/o the use of thread or cable clips. Both of which IMO don't look good. Really they don't take long to make either.


I agree. though when properly done lacing cables can look great. I have a couple ideas on how I can make cable retention work with my new tray


----------



## lowfat

Horrible pic warning! I got the second set of clamps done. Good thing I am using 2mm thick aluminum as I had to reef on those nuts to get the cables down. On a 24-pin 1:1 cable each cable will need to pass over another cable once (if done correctly) if you want a straight cable. So I did the crossover between the two clamps here. Now the rest of the cable will be completely straight all the way to the power supply.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-48-1.jpg.html


----------



## iBored

Why not make a piece of aluminum for the top piece of the two clips ?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Why not make a piece of aluminum for the top piece of the two clips ?


Like a plate that covers up both? There will be a shroud that covers the entire backside after I am done. With a little window showing the SSD + a little window showing all the straight wiring. You'll see what I mean in a couple of weeks hopefully.


----------



## lowfat

Better pic of the crossover.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-53.jpg.html

Also got a new keyboard as a gift. Using the WASD caps from my other two keyboards. My 10-keyless Filco will have the reverse pattern once I feel like replacing some of the bad switches on it.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-49-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-51-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-52.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-50-1.jpg.html


----------



## Jeffinslaw

What keyboard is that? I really like the two-tone keys like you have done.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> What keyboard is that? I really like the two-tone keys like you have done.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


It is a Cooler Master Quickfire XT, which is OEM'd by Costar which also does Filco. I prefer my Filco tenkeyless but a lot of the switches are seriously broken. So I'll need to replace the switches before I move back to it. I also have a Steelseries 7G (also OEM'd by Costar







) but it has black switches versus the blues of my other keyboards. Which I don't like all that much. So I'll be giving it to a friend.

EDIT: Love the new AV.


----------



## lowfat

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-56-1.jpg.html

Last night I spent a few hours and cleaned the crap out of my Filco tenkeyless. It works a lot better now. Then I did a reverse of the colour scheme of my CM keyboard.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-58-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-57-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-59-1.jpg.html


----------



## lowfat

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-60-1.jpg.html

Continuing working on the 24-pin. Third set of clamps done.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-68.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-67.jpg.html

Time to adjust the lengths of the cables.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-66.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-65-1.jpg.html

....
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-64-1.jpg.html

My staple method of depinning.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-63-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-62-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-61-1.jpg.html


----------



## KillThePancake

I can only imagine how much of a pain that must be. Such meticulous work. Looks great in the end though!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I can only imagine how much of a pain that must be. Such meticulous work. Looks great in the end though!


Adjusting lengths of the cables is my least favourite part of the entire build.







Generally when I get to this part the project kind of sputters to an end for a few months. But this time I am doing it early one and will push through.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Adjusting lengths of the cables is my least favourite part of the entire build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally when I get to this part the project kind of sputters to an end for a few months. But this time I am doing it early one and will push through.


Definitely doesn't make me want to try sleeving lol









I finally found a project case, but not a Lian Li like I was hoping. Bought an old CM Scout from a friend for $20, who upgraded to a Storm Trooper. I hope it turns out half as good as your worklogs


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Definitely doesn't make me want to try sleeving lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found a project case, but not a Lian Li like I was hoping. Bought an old CM Scout from a friend for $20, who upgraded to a Storm Trooper. I hope it turns out half as good as your worklogs












Can't go wrong for only $20. It is made out of steel so it is much harder to do any metal cutting and filing. But it is still possible.

As for the sleeving, you don't generally need to adjust the lengths of the sleeving like this. It is only because all my cables are straped down so tightly.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong for only $20. It is made out of steel so it is much harder to do any metal cutting and filing. But it is still possible.
> 
> As for the sleeving, you don't generally need to adjust the lengths of the sleeving like this. It is only because all my cables are straped down so tightly.


Yeah, as soon as he told me $20 I told him I was sold.

If I were to do sleeving, I'd be just as OCD about it. It would have to be straight and even, even behind the motherboard tray. I'm just picky an particular about that lol.


----------



## lowfat

Half done.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-71.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-72.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-73.jpg.html


----------



## KoSoVaR^

handy dandy cable managment







!


----------



## KillThePancake

Glorious.


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-60-1.jpg.html


Haha FACE.


----------



## Striker36

Im actually looking forward to that part my self haha. it will give me something to do wile i save my pennies, nickles, and dimes for the video cards i want to throw in it

and that 24 pin curve at the bottom is SEXY......


----------



## lowfat

Repolish end the WC stuff. Ended up sanding everything down to 1000 g, then 2000, then the polish.


After polishing



Bunch of pics if the blocks/pump. Ended up removing almost every EK badge. The reason I kept them the first time was due to the fact that the area under neath wasn't finished. After a bunch of sanding it looked good. Although the circles are recessed.













Also painted the caps, the edge of the pcb, the power connectors, and heatshrinked the fan and led connectors.
















Frosted a tube. Didn't like it. Looks like I'll be sticking with clear.














Painted the battery.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

That is all.


----------



## Striker36

i don't like the circles at all..... but i want your circles....


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL, it's funny that you sand & polish all your frosted stuff and then frost all your clear stuff









Anyway, looks amazing bro. Keep up the great work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36*
> 
> i don't like the circles at all..... but i want your circles....


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOL, it's funny that you sand & polish all your frosted stuff and then frost all your clear stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, looks amazing bro. Keep up the great work


I have found the acrylic tubing is far harder than the reservoir acrylic. It doesn't sand at all like the reservoir. So it doesn't keep the brushed look well. I definitely will be staying with clear tubing because of it.


----------



## KillThePancake

Those blocks are beautiful!


----------



## lowfat

Few new pics.


----------



## Striker36

I STILL love that sweep at the bottom.....


----------



## Deornoth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36*
> 
> I STILL love that sweep at the bottom.....


Agreed. Smooth and absolutely perfect.

Love where this is going!


----------



## lowfat

Thanks. Worked on the. 8-pin a bit today.


----------



## saer

Question about the stuff you progripped/pastlidipped, wouldn't that make the components less capable of releasing heat ? Causing them to overheat ?

I would love to be able to do this but doesn't seem like a good idea








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> A few pics of the Revodrive post Plasti-Dip.
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-64.jpg.html
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-60.jpg.html
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-61.jpg.html
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-62.jpg.html
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-63.jpg.html


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Question about the stuff you progripped/pastlidipped, wouldn't that make the components less capable of releasing heat ? Causing them to overheat ?
> 
> I would love to be able to do this but doesn't seem like a good idea


I always mask off the parts that need to disperse heat. The only part of the RevoDrive that gets hot is the bridge chip. Which was masked off.


----------



## lowfat

Duplicate post.


----------



## lowfat

Working on the GPU cables and straightening out the cables on the back at the moment.


----------



## waffles3680

Wow, amazing work. I have been going through your builds the last few days and your craftsmanship is superb! I apologize if you have covered this, but I am curious; what tools do you use to make such clean cuts in the cases and finish them so professionally?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waffles3680*
> 
> Wow, amazing work. I have been going through your builds the last few days and your craftsmanship is superb! I apologize if you have covered this, but I am curious; what tools do you use to make such clean cuts in the cases and finish them so professionally?


I use a hand nibbler for all my cuts. It plus a whole lot of files.


----------



## ikem

i forget, are you going to paint or powdercoat?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> i forget, are you going to paint or powdercoat?


Definitely will be powder coated.


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Definitely will be powder coated.


good, so much better than paint...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Finished off the 8-pin. A few of the 24-pin wires are slightly too long. I'll fix them after the rest of the wires are in place. I believe I may have underestimated how many cables will be passthrough the back side of the motherboard tray.


You got a loose one, hope you fixed that.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You got a loose one, hope you fixed that.


It will likely be super glued in place in the final revision.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Massively subbed. Awesome log


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Massively subbed. Awesome log












Saw your current pics posted in another forum today. Cable management so far looks good and the lighting in your pics was perfect.









Got back from my vacation last night. Today being my last day off







. I worked on finishing the gpu cables. These were by far the most difficult I've done sue to their position. A couple of crappy pics since I am using crap lighting. Also in the pics is my new ram. I removed the visible labels and sharpied the edge of the PCBs.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-123.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-122.jpg.html

Not related to this build log but I bought a new tablet to replace my POS iPad mini. 8" Dell Venue Pro.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-120.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-119.jpg.html

And a teaser of the case for my next build.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-121.jpg.html


----------



## iamkraine

Lowfat, you never stop bro. Where do you get the cash to keep building?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> Lowfat, you never stop bro. Where do you get the cash to keep building?


his name is actually walter white, and he cooks for a living


----------



## iamkraine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> his name is actually walter white, and he cooks for a living


LOL start cooking meth just so you could build PCs. Thats a good premise for a show


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> Lowfat, you never stop bro. Where do you get the cash to keep building?


I've actually downgraded this rig in terms of cost.









Up until yesterday I hadn't spend more than $30 on this rig in 3 months. If you are referring to my next build. Then I already have everything for it and have had it for nearly a year







. The only thing I bought was a new heatsink and case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> his name is actually walter white, and he cooks for a living


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> his name is actually walter white, and he cooks for a living


Walter White's quality of work isn't even this good


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> Walter White's quality of work isn't even this good












Took a bunch of pics w/ some better lighting. I really have noticed that reverse ATX is much harder for me to take pictures of w/ natural light. The angles I need to a proper reflection just aren't possible w/ where I live at this time of year. The sun is always to the south and very low. I'll have to take it outside or wait till spring for really great pics.









http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-127.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-128.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-126.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-129.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-124.jpg.html


----------



## Jameswalt1

Awesome pics, love the cabling!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> LOL start cooking meth just so you could build PCs. Thats a good premise for a show


dont steal my idea, this is how im funding my gaming rig


----------



## KillThePancake

I think I spy a Fractal case


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I think I spy a Fractal case


Werd. Define R4 for my NAS. My current ITX one just isn't capable enough.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/Define/export-134.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/Define/export-131.jpg.html

Did this mockup last night w/ the radiators in place to give.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-136.jpg.html


----------



## KillThePancake

Oooh, lowfat and a minimalistic case...

Let the eye candy begin


----------



## lowfat

Just a few a more pics.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-11-7.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-10-7.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-13-5.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-9-8.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-8-9.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-7-11.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-4-7.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-5-9.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-3-9.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-2-12.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-69.jpg.html


----------



## Jameswalt1

What's your Camera setup Lowfat? T3i and what lenses?


----------



## rRansom

I really like it when a thread/build log is picture heavy. The pictures you have though. MAN! Awesome. I'm just starting to learn [more like struggle] how to take great shots and I'm learning that it's not that easy at all if you don't have the right resources. Might post a log here if and when I do a custom loop.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> What's your Camera setup Lowfat? T3i and what lenses?


T3i & a 17-40 f4 L.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rRansom*
> 
> I really like it when a thread/build log is picture heavy. The pictures you have though. MAN! Awesome. I'm just starting to learn [more like struggle] how to take great shots and I'm learning that it's not that easy at all if you don't have the right resources. Might post a log here if and when I do a custom loop.


Having great light is the most important thing. Having large windows that allow for a lot of natural light are important. They also need blinds so you can minimize direct sunlight on the object you are shooting. Lighting makes or breaks a photo. Not the camera.

This is from an iphone 4, which isn't exactly a great camera.



Edit: maybe that its a great example.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Nice, the 17-40 is a great lens, marred only by it's aperture.


----------



## rRansom

That is a great example! I usually work with a Canon digi cam [those small pocket cameras] and still learning how to get the best ISO and lighting. Let me see if I can whip up a couple.

Scrap that. Let me work on my PC before I whip up some glamour shots.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Nice, the 17-40 is a great lens, marred only by it's aperture.


Most of what I shoot is inanimate. So I shoot with a very high aperture anyways. At f11 the lens is crazy sharp.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Yeah if your shooting mostly inanimate subjects the aperture is a moot point, that lens is indeed crazy sharp.

Back on topic, I'm very impressed the the cable management bracket idea. Also from the straight on perspective the GPU and CPU cables have a very complimenting flow on the front side, it looks incredible. Can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## lowfat

Have the fan controller and SSD mounted. I have a Mushkin 480GB Chronos Deluxe on the way.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-16-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-17-7.jpg.html


----------



## kpoeticg

Great pics as usual


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Have the fan controller and SSD mounted. I have a Mushkin 480GB Chronos Deluxe on the way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-16-4.jpg.html


I've been considering the T-balancer for my build, do you like it? I haven't seen many people using them.


----------



## KillThePancake

What fan controller is that?


----------



## kpoeticg

mCubed T-Balancer BigNG. Haven't seen one in a build for a while.

I think they were the originators of the whole software/curve controlled cooling. They also have the whole accessory line like Aquaero's do. Just not as common anymore.

They're supposed to be good controllers, just don't bother with the PWM. When the controller was released, PWM was still kinda new. So they use 3-Pin PWM by pulsing the +V instead of the way it's done nowadays

BigNG

Accessories

Review


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> I've been considering the T-balancer for my build, do you like it? I haven't seen many people using them.


The software hasn't changed in 10 years. It is crap. But hardware wise the BigNG is very beefy. I've had it for 5 years but never used it. I also have two other T-Balancers that I haven't really used, one of them I bought back when Athlon XPs were still a thing







. I'd never ever buy one these days.

As for PWM, yes you generally can't use it with fans. A lot of fans will produce loud motor noise. Generally fans with sleeve bearings work. I also have a T-Balancer attenuator accessory that may assist as well.

I know I am going to have issues setting up the automatic fan control since the T-Balancer uses some archaic USB to serial driver. I know I sae a post where the guy was able to get it to work but I can't remember. But once I get it programmed ill never launch the software again.


----------



## kpoeticg

Even with the attenuator, doubt it fixes the issue much. I'd only use it for VC. Fans don't like having their +V Signal pulsed like that. 3-Pin PWM is for kinda PWM control of non-PWM fans.

I find the FanAmp and miniNG more interesting because you can set temp-based curve controls with pots & jumpers. Too bad they didn't include that on the BigNG. I've always assumed that Aquacomputer put them outta business by expanding on their idea. Dunno if there's any truth to that or not.

I can't even imagine how out-dated that software is LOL. I know you're supposed to be able to use SpeedFan and a few other programs to control it also...


----------



## lowfat

mCubed pretty much had stopped working on the T-Balancer before any other companies even started doing automatic fan controllers.

I have a MiniNG, it is pretty awesome. But it will be used in my Stacker. Although that has been pushed to the backburner for now.









After I have the fan curve the BigNG will control the fans (and pump possibile) based on coolant temps. Hopefully I'll never need to launch the software ever again after setup. I believe I have since found what I need to get the USB to serial driver to work in Win 8.

I have used the attenuator in the past w/ PWM on the original T-Balancer. It worked pretty damn well when I used it w/ 120x38mm Sanyo Denkis. I haven't tried it w/ GT's yet but it is easy enough for me to switch from PWM to voltage.


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn, i'm looking forward to your stacker build!!! I've been liking those since they were announced. Do you know what combination your going with?

That's good to hear about the Attenuator. I didn't really think filtering current could help 3-Pin PWM all that much. I'm sure if it can handle San Ace's it should be able to handle GT's just fine. I've only talked to a few people running T-Balancer's and they always said how great they are.

And yeah, the whole T-Balancer Series was before my time. I was just assuming what i said because i knew they'd been outta business for a while and it seems like they were trying to achieve something similar to what AC did with the Aquaero. I think i remember reading they released the original T-Balancer around 2004, so that's pretty damn innovative!!


----------



## lowfat

I mean the Stacker 832. Not the new crap. The build was almost done until I stole the sleeving from it for my Lian Li.


----------



## KillThePancake

Interested to see if you'll get the fan speed controller working right. If so I might have to scrounge around for one.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Interested to see if you'll get the fan speed controller working right. If so I might have to scrounge around for one.


an Aquaero 5 LT would be a better choice IMO.

Got the retention bars done for the SATA and 4-pin. Got most of the wires done for them. Just need to crimp new connectors on, then melt the shrink.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-18-7.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-19-6.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-20-7.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-21-7.jpg.html


----------



## KillThePancake

So with an aquero, I just plug my fans into it and its controlled by software via USB?

And I'm really gonna have to try this whole retention-bar thing for cable management sometime


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> So with an aquero, I just plug my fans into it and its controlled by software via USB?
> 
> And I'm really gonna have to try this whole retention-bar thing for cable management sometime


Yes for most part. You don't need to have USB plugged in 24/7. You really only need to setup the fan and pump curves once. Then they will be controlled automatically based on the temperature of one or more sensors plugged in.

For my BigNG I'll have just a single water temp sensor. If the water starts increasing in temp, the controller will automatically compensate and start increasing fan/pump speed.

I'm not going to lie about the retention bars. The cable management becomes a serious amount of work. I bet I have 50 hours of sleeving / cable management so far.

Got two new toys for the rig today. First is a Topre Realforce 87U. Been wanting one of these for nearly 5 years. The fit and finish of this keyboard is amazing. It is significantly heavier than my other mechanicals.





The other is a 480GB Mushkin Chronos Deluxe. Already pulled the label off.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Yes for most part. You don't need to have USB plugged in 24/7. You really only need to setup the fan and pump curves once. Then they will be controlled automatically based on the temperature of one or more sensors plugged in.
> 
> For my BigNG I'll have just a single water temp sensor. If the water starts increasing in temp, the controller will automatically compensate and start increasing fan/pump speed.
> 
> I'm not going to lie about the retention bars. The cable management becomes a serious amount of work. I bet I have 50 hours of sleeving / cable management so far.


Would it be worth using an aquero for air cooling? I move my PC around and keep it on all the time so I'm kinda "eh" about liquid cooling, although I'd love to do it, and I could have the funds necessary to do it soon as well. I'm just worried about reliability and portability. I already have an XSPC D5 res I scored for $10


----------



## lowfat

Do a watercooled build right and it should still be portable. I leave my water rigs on 24/7.

And no an Aquaero wouldn't be worth it for air cooling. You might as well just use PWM fans plus SpeedFan.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Do a watercooled build right and it should still be portable. I leave my water rigs on 24/7.
> 
> And no an Aquaero wouldn't be worth it for air cooling. You might as well just use PWM fans plus SpeedFan.


What precautions do you take to make sure they're stable/not leaking/reliable?

I want to go liquid because of silence, and when I had another 660 in SLi ( a friend's) the bottom card got to 98C during Far Cry 3 gameplay, while the top when to 87C. Not overclocked either.

Oh and that SSD looks classy as hell


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> What precautions do you take to make sure they're stable/not leaking/reliable?
> 
> I want to go liquid because of silence, and when I had another 660 in SLi ( a friend's) the bottom card got to 98C during Far Cry 3 gameplay, while the top when to 87C. Not overclocked either.
> 
> Oh and that SSD looks classy as hell


Must double check all your fittings are tight as that is where most leaks occur. Buy a reliable pump. Not much else really.


----------



## lowfat

Couple of updated pics with the Molex and sata cables done.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-28-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-27-3.jpg.html


----------



## lowfat

Nibbled a new false floor and front side drive bay cover. I must say that 14 gauge aluminum is about 20x easier to cut by hand compared to 12 gauge.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-30-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-29-5.jpg.html


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

So how many people do you think went out and purchased a nibbler after reading through this thread?







Good stuff, by the way.


----------



## luciddreamer124

When you adjust your cable lengths when they are already sleeved, to you just cut them shorter and then somehow redo shrinkless method?


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> When you adjust your cable lengths when they are already sleeved, to you just cut them shorter and then somehow redo shrinkless method?


Yes, it's not very difficult, even if sleeving is a bit tedious to cut with a cable inside, but a sharp knife will do. Thing is once you cut off the part that has sleeving melted tight, you can pull sleeving back a bit to make it thicker. Two or three cuts with a good edge, and you are ready. You can pull it back however far you need to strip and crimp the wire, then melt the sleeving back on. No big deal.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> So how many people do you think went out and purchased a nibbler after reading through this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff, by the way.


Hopefully a few. I know there have been tons of questions asked about them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> When you adjust your cable lengths when they are already sleeved, to you just cut them shorter and then somehow redo shrinkless method?


Pretty much. It isn't hard to redo the shrinkless sleeve. Just a lot of wasted time and crimps.


----------



## mironccr345

Love coming in here and catching up on the build. Looking food as always.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Love coming in here and catching up on the build. Looking food as always.












Using iOS? My iPhone phone always autocorrects to 'food' instead of 'good'.

Just because you said food I'll post my supper from the other night.









http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/Food/export-31.jpg.html
Got the false floor and the one drive bay shroud cover installed. Also got the front radiator installed. Just by dumb luck did the radiator sit flush w/ the shroud. But this makes it look out of place at the top part of the shroud. So if time permits tomorrow I'll cut a new should. This time extend the wide area of the shroud further down so it rad sits flush on both edges of the radiator.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-32-4.jpg.html

Then it is time to bend the new loop. With the Monsoon mandrels I should be able to put my old acrylic loop to shame.


----------



## socketus

ever the perfectionist ! ;-)

I saw that "looking food" post and waited .. and it was worth the wait ! nom nom !


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> ever the perfectionist ! ;-)


I know that if I didn't cut a new shroud I'd regret it down the road. That is how it went on my old builds. Something would bother me and I'd scrap the entire build







.

Nibbled a new 5.25" side cover. This one is a bit larger to fit the radiator a bit better. Also mounted the false floor properly.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-43-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-44-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-45-2.jpg.html

Then I mounted the front radiator.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-46-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-47-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-48-2.jpg.html

A few pics w/ the hardware reinstalled.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-49-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-36-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-38-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-37-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-39-3.jpg.html

The last few days I have been attempting to use the Monsoon mandrels. It hasn't been going so good. I went through 8 feet doing this single run and it still isn't right. It is 2-3 degrees off.









http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-42-2.jpg.html


----------



## KillThePancake

Gimmie!


----------



## lowfat

Finished first draft of the acrylic. Unfortunately I used all my tubing. Going to order another 30-40 feet.











Will get better photos tomorrow.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Looks stellar!


----------



## kpoeticg

Last 2 updates look extraordinary.......as always









Both those CPU bends look crazy, but that CPU => GPU just scares me LOLL. Great job lowfat, I don't even think i'd have the courage to attempt that bend!!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Looks stellar!


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Last 2 updates look extraordinary.......as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both those CPU bends look crazy, but that CPU => GPU just scares me LOLL. Great job lowfat, I don't even think i'd have the courage to attempt that bend!!


The updates near the end of the build are always the most fun. Every time I get something done now I can help but think 'holy poo this might actually get completed'









The CPU to GPU was a lot of work but only because the bend is off angle 3-4 degrees. So the 180 degree bend needed to a few degrees off center from the 90. It still isn't perfect. It will be redone when I get more tubing.

Here are a few pics w/ better lighting.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-58-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-59-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-60-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-57-2.jpg.html


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Nice clean build. Cannot wait to see the final result.


----------



## KillThePancake

Can't wait to see some liquid running through those tubes!


----------



## dropxo

I've been watching this build for a while, LOVE IT.
By the way what sort of reservoir is that? I really like the small end caps on it, and the brushed finish looks immaculate.
Looks great, the clean lines that run throughout, and the detail on the sleeving is beautiful.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropxo*
> 
> I've been watching this build for a while, LOVE IT.
> By the way what sort of reservoir is that? I really like the small end caps on it, and the brushed finish looks immaculate.
> Looks great, the clean lines that run throughout, and the detail on the sleeving is beautiful.


Thanks.

The reservoir is a Koolance 770ml. It doesn't come frosted. I did that myself by wet sanding it.


----------



## Anoxy

This build makes me so jelly.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> This build makes me so jelly.












Anyone could do a similar build with patience and planning IMHO.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone could do a similar build with patience*, AN INSANE AMOUNT OF TALENT* and planning IMHO.


Fixed


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> Fixed


I can not really agree. Nothing I have done really takes much skill.

If I wanted to be really precise I would say that laziness and being OCD about computer cleanliness is what really made this system what it is







. Being lazy allowed me to kick back and think of how to improve. The OCD made it so that if I humped something up I would do it over again until I get it right.


----------



## gr3nd3l

You call it laziness and OCD and I call it talent. Whatever it is I have to say it's inspiring.








Seriously your builds make me look at my future builds in a whole new manner and I start thinking how I can push myself to make the build that much better.

So for that I thank you


----------



## lowfat

A few WIP pics from today. Been working on tedious stuff like fan cables, drilling holes for pump, rad drain, filing down standoffs, and other crap I hate doing.









http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-67-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-63-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-62-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-64-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-65-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-66-1.jpg.html


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

Subscribing for some final results awesomeness =) Really good job, congratulations.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucas Bezerra*
> 
> Subscribing for some final results awesomeness =) Really good job, congratulations.


Thanks.

Finished the wiring for the pumps and front fans, power/reset, and temp sensor.

Going to redo the GPU and 8-pin cables. Think they will look a bit better if they are a tad longer.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-5248.jpg.html


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

subbed for awesomeness!! great build!!


----------



## lowfat

Somehow missed a few of the other pics from the last update.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-2.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-5264.jpg.html

Then this update. Dyed my radiator fans.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-11.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-10.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-9.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-8.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-7.jpg.html

Finished sleeving the top rad fans. Then reinstalled the system back in the case.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-14.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-13.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-12.jpg.html

First attempt at powering on was a failure. I made a mistake on the 8pin pcie cable. Fixed it and it posted. However one of my GT AP15s was smoking. I made a mistake on one of the fan extensions. Fixed it. Somehow the GT still works. It was the 12v and tach pins I mixed up so maybe I broke the tach on the fan. If so no big deal.

So I go to fill it. Leaks all over the place. Leaks from GPU block and two of the acrylic compression fittings. Silly Primochill fittings are hard to screw in. So I have to dismantle the loop to fix.


----------



## s0up2up

Just a weird question, but what do you use to form your acrylic bends?


----------



## iBored

I hope there's a window on both sides. Don't want to be hiding that awesome cable management now would we?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0up2up*
> 
> Just a weird question, but what do you use to form your acrylic bends?


Monsoon bending kit.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> I hope there's a window on both sides. Don't want to be hiding that awesome cable management now would we?


Yes there will be Windows on both sides.


----------



## s0up2up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Monsoon bending kit.


And you are using 12mm acrylic right? E22?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0up2up*
> 
> And you are using 12mm acrylic right? E22?


1/2"Primochill


----------



## lowfat

The rig is operational now







.

First time having an operational gaming rig since December. False floor vibrates a bit currently. Will need to add quite a few more mounting standoffs I think to fix that. Otherwise everything seems to be working great. Even the T-Balancer and software work. a:thumb:


----------



## hero1

Nice work lowfat.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hero1*
> 
> Nice work lowfat.


Thanks. You got my vote for BT MOTM.









Drained the water and refilled the loop w/ the blue.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-10-8.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-11-8.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-12-6.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-13-6.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-14-7.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-95.jpg.html


----------



## Jameswalt1

Really, really good looking. I love that blue you made.


----------



## Anoxy

Looks great. Didn't you say you were going to paint the case though? I mean, I like it how it is, but you said earlier you were.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Really, really good looking. I love that blue you made.


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Looks great. Didn't you say you were going to paint the case though? I mean, I like it how it is, but you said earlier you were.


It still is getting powder coated. After I get everything finished it will get torn down to be powder coated. Not quite there yet.


----------



## Anoxy

Word. Are you set on a color yet for that powdercoat?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey Lowfat!

Still loving your work. I just caught up with your thread after neglecting it for a month, and I got to say, it is still as inspiring as ever! I promoted your thread on my Facebook page.

/Best regards,
Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Word. Are you set on a color yet for that powdercoat?


Depends on the colours they have available. If they have a very dark grey I will go w/ that. Otherwise it will be standard flat black.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey Lowfat!
> 
> Still loving your work. I just caught up with your thread after neglecting it for a month, and I got to say, it is still as inspiring as ever! I promoted your thread on my Facebook page.
> 
> /Best regards,
> Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


Thanks.


----------



## KooTzz

Oh man, I'm really late to this party!









Love your work, such an attention to detail! Went trough all of the 69 pages yesterday and learned a lot!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KooTzz*
> 
> Oh man, I'm really late to this party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your work, such an attention to detail! Went trough all of the 69 pages yesterday and learned a lot!










Dood that is quite the undertaking. That is 750+ pics. I do on occasion go through my entire log. If you start at the beginning you can really see how much of a n00b I was at the beginning.


----------



## Dangur

Beautiful


----------



## KooTzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dood that is quite the undertaking. That is 750+ pics. I do on occasion go through my entire log. If you start at the beginning you can really see how much of a n00b I was at the beginning.


Yeah, well the pics are so damn amazing that I just sit back and enjoy







Everyone makes mistakes. How else are you going to learn, Right?









Looking forward to the next update!


----------



## Anoxy

Where's your drain port at?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Where's your drain port at?


I have two. One on the backside of the reservoir. You can see the Bitspower ball-valve slightly in some of the pics. I also have one on the bottom of the radiator. There is a hole cut in the case and the false floor to allow access to it. I fill and drain the loop from the radiator one.


----------



## lowfat

Originally I had always wanted to try sleeving over acrylic. But since the compression ring is so tight over the tubing you cannot generally fit the sleeving. I tried it w/ heatshrink back when and it looked super cheap. I can however get the Primochill fittings to work w/ sleeving and 12mm OD tubing (E22 & EK). It would require me to bend all new tubing though. Not something I'd like to do, especially since it could very well leak due to improper sized tubing.








http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-25-4.jpg.html

Sometime in the next few days I am going to try to widen out the center of the Primochill compression rings by 1mm. That way I should be able to fit the ring over the sleeving when using regular 3/8" ID 1/2" OD (13mm OD) tubing.


----------



## kpoeticg

Looks pretty slick


----------



## iamkraine

Looks really interesting. I wonder how it would look on places where the acrylic bends. It will probably get all scrunched up.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> Looks really interesting. I wonder how it would look on places where the acrylic bends. It will probably get all scrunched up.


Nope. It looked fantastic on a bend.


----------



## iamkraine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Nope. It looked fantastic on a bend.


In that case I would love to see a whole sleeved run.


----------



## lowfat

Still no actual work done on the Lian Li. I have ordered a new D5 PWM, CSQ EK top, and nickel pump casing. Going to polish the snot out of everything when it arrives. Then I'll take a part the system and continue working on it.

In the meantime I sanded and polished my Supreme HFs. One I tried to get as clear as possible. Wet sanded the black down to 800 grit and worked my way up. The inside of the black isn't flawless but most of the machine marks are gone from the acrylic.

The other I frosted. I wet-sanded w/ 400 grit to get the brushed look like my reservoir.

Without coolant I think the frosted block looks better. But w/ the coolant in the polished one shines.









http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-27-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-26-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-34-5.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-36-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-35-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-31-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-30-5.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-32-5.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-33-5.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-41-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-40-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-39-4.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-38-5.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-42-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-43-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-97.jpg.html


----------



## KooTzz

I agree. The frosted one looks absolutely sick! But the polished clear looks better with coolant in it. You should go with the latter!


----------



## failwheeldrive

Agree with you guys. The brushed one would look better with LEDS installed though. I like the brushed one a lot more than the frosted CSQ finish.


----------



## KillThePancake

I'm leaning towards clear, but I wonder what the frosted looks like with some led's


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KooTzz*
> 
> I agree. The frosted one looks absolutely sick! But the polished clear looks better with coolant in it. You should go with the latter!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> Agree with you guys. The brushed one would look better with LEDS installed though. I like the brushed one a lot more than the frosted CSQ finish.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I'm leaning towards clear, but I wonder what the frosted looks like with some led's


Thanks y'all.

I don't think I'll actually be using either block in this build. I think I like the matching CSQ LTX that I currently have. The frosted one will likely be used in my HTPC rebuild in an In Win 901. It looks pretty good w/ white coolant.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-2-13.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-3-10.jpg.html

And another pic showing the polished block w/ grand bleu coolant. Not exactly where this block will go.








http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-5-10.jpg.html


----------



## pcmonky

Polished block looks amazing


----------



## Beakz

They both look so amazing, could we see a pic of then in the rig?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beakz*
> 
> They both look so amazing, could we see a pic of then in the rig?


Those two blocks will never make it in this rig actually.


----------



## Beakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Those two blocks will never make it in this rig actually.


*gasp , why? The frosted matches the res perfectly! :O


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beakz*
> 
> *gasp , why? The frosted matches the res perfectly! :O


Actually I am going to be unfrosting the reservoir when I take the rig apart here soon.









My FCPU order came in today. A PWM D5, an EK top & pump case, and some more acrylic tubing.

This will be polished tomorrow. I think I may even well made a guide. I get a lot of PMs on how to do it so I think it is time for a guide.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-101.jpg.html

I gave the pump casing a bit of a polish w/ some Autosol. Although it was relatively shiny stock.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-2-14.jpg.html

Also set up my 'studio' wall. So my pics from now on should be a bit more professional'ish.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Also set up my 'studio' wall. So my pics from now on should be a bit more professional'ish.


Pictures of your studio? I would like to set up one as well so I appreciate any examples or inspiration







Pictures look amazing as usual! Nice polishing job as well.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Pictures of your studio? I would like to set up one as well so I appreciate any examples or inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures look amazing as usual! Nice polishing job as well.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Not really a studio. Just a wall







. Yesterday I went and bought a large white flat sheet. Ironed & starched it. Then tacked it to the wall for a white backdrop. That plus an old idea desk is my entire studio. The desk I will paint once the snow melts.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-3-11.jpg.html

Not sure I like the new pump mount EK is using for the D5.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-4-8.jpg.html


----------



## lowfat

Here were is a guide of sorts to how I polish my acrylic block tops.

Stock.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-23-5.jpg.html

In this pic you see the machine marks that we need to get rid of. They are on the inside of the block only. They must be removed to have glass like clarity at the polishing stage.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-16-5.jpg.html

First you use a heat gun on the EK badge. Get it nice and hot but don't melt the acrylic







. If you are not going to reinstall the EK badge you will need to sand the recessed circle at each stage.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-15-7.jpg.html

Start w/ 400g on the bottom of the block. Use a piece of glass to make sure you are sanding flat when you are doing the bottom. You don't want an uneven sand job and possibly get a leak. For the flat part of the bottom you will want to sand in two different directions. You don't need a lot of 400g. You will also need to use 400g on the inside machined areas where the coolant flows.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-14-8.jpg.html

Then move up to 800g. You can do the tops and side w/ this grit as well. Not too much pressure on the top though as you want to maintain the circles and print. By the end of 800g all tool marks should be gone. Once again sand in the coolant channels. Make sure to get the edges.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-13-7.jpg.html

Move up to 1000g. Do the entire block just like above.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-22-8.jpg.html

Rinse and repeat w/ 1500g (if possible) and 2000g. Should look similar to this at the end of 2000g.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-21-8.jpg.html

Now the polish. Use a good acrylic / plastic polish. Not a metal polish. It will cut polishing time by 10x. I use Meguiar's PlastX. You'll need some good polishing cloths too. Old t-shirts work.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-18-8.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-19-8.jpg.html

Now go to town on the polishing. Use a liberal amount. First polish w/ a wet part of the clock (wet from polish). Then move to a clean part and polish dry. Do clean in the threaded parts add polish to the threads and corkscrew in a cloth.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-20-8.jpg.html

Finished product.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-10-9.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-11-9.jpg.html


----------



## rRansom

Spoiler: WOW



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Finished product.
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-10-9.jpg.html






That block right there is a beauty! I know you probably hear this all the time but your works are amazing.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rRansom*
> 
> 
> That block right there is a beauty! I know you probably hear this all the time but your works are amazing.


Thanks. Here are a couple more w/ pump in place. I still need to take it apart to sleeve it though.









http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-26-5.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-24-5.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-25-5.jpg.html


----------



## iBored

Is that the mounting system it comes with?
Looks really awkward.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Is that the mounting system it comes with?
> Looks really awkward.


It doesn't come w/ it. They are seperate accessories. Unfortunately EK seems to have recently changed them. Their old style mounting was much less bucky. I might try to mount the pump w/o that big huge bulky piece.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

I know it's just a couple of posts within a bigger thread, but you should seriously own your very own "official acrylic polishing" thread in the water cooling section. So many of us have tried and succeeded or failed doing what you've made look like child's play. And for that, your polishing work is so deserving of it's own thread... YouTube videos are helpful, but your instructions are very precise and detailed... Plus we're use to seeing you around here, and the final results of your hard labor. So with that said, you should consider making a general acrylic polishing thread for everyone to follow, and display their work.

It's just food for thought...


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol, definitely concur that lowfat should have his own "How to do awesome stuff to all your awesome stuff" thread.

His polishing and frosting skills are insane, but so is his sleeving, photography, modding, and just building in general. I'd definitely sub to that


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Lol, definitely concur that lowfat should have his own "How to do awesome stuff to all your awesome stuff" thread.
> 
> His polishing and frosting skills are insane, but so is his sleeving, photography, modding, and just building in general. I'd definitely sub to that


Everything you are talking about has been discussed in this thread.


----------



## iamkraine

Great guide on polishing acrylic! Will you go into polishing nickle plating of graphics cards? How do you ensure that the loop wont get contaminated with the polishing compound? Is rinsing with distilled water enough to ensure this?


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> I know it's just a couple of posts within a bigger thread, but you should seriously own your very own "official acrylic polishing" thread in the water cooling section. So many of us have tried and succeeded or failed doing what you've made look like child's play. And for that, your polishing work is so deserving of it's own thread... YouTube videos are helpful, but your instructions are very precise and detailed... Plus we're use to seeing you around here, and the final results of your hard labor. So with that said, you should consider making a general acrylic polishing thread for everyone to follow, and display their work.
> 
> It's just food for thought...


I put it in my sig just to be able to find it later.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> Great guide on polishing acrylic! Will you go into polishing nickle plating of graphics cards? How do you ensure that the loop wont get contaminated with the polishing compound? Is rinsing with distilled water enough to ensure this?


Toothbrush it w/ soap and water after polishing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KYKYLLIKA*
> 
> I put it in my sig just to be able to find it later.


See more people just need to add links to my build log in their sigs.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Toothbrush it w/ soap and water after polishing.
> See more people just need to add links to my build log in their sigs.


Yeah, but it's not the same as having and entire thread where you show how it's done, and other people add their contributions by posting pictures of their own results in that thread. It just opens up a whole new discussion on the possibilities of acrylic polishing. Plus it's centralized in one location instead of people doing a search that comes up with multiple results from different, unrelated threads.

The beauty of it all is that you don't have to type in much to start the thread, because you could copy some of the posts you've already posted here on the process (like post #708). Or, other posts of when you did it with your GPU blocks, and CPU.

Sorry if I sound pushy. I mean no harm.


----------



## wthenshaw

Always late to the party







sub!


----------



## lowfat

So last night I kept on polishing the block. After nearly another two hours I think I have got the top looking about as clear as possible. Look at the inside of the block and notice how much light it reflects, this is why I suggest polishing the inside of the blocks.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-5-11.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-4-9.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-3-12.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-2-15.jpg.html


----------



## socketus

_*hav you no nubbins left, mon !!*_

looks like the inside of a swiss clock


----------



## Jameswalt1

Wow, that looks amazing


----------



## lowfat

http://www.overclock.net/t/1477681/polishing-acrylic-guide-tips-tricks/0_20

@ProfeZZor X @kpoeticg

Here is your thread.


----------



## lowfat

Took the rig down yesterday. Started by redoing the GPU block. Sanded it down to 400 grit. Then worked the way up to 3000. Then polished it again. Also repolished the nickel w/ some Autosol. Definitely happy w/ the outcome.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-19.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-18.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-17.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-15.jpg.html


----------



## wthenshaw

Beautifully done


----------



## KillThePancake

Drool...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Drool...


Quit it, you're making a mess!


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quit it, you're making a mess!


I'll clean it up later


----------



## lowfat

Sleeved the pump. Also repolished the pump bottom w/ Autosol.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-21.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-22.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-23.jpg.html


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## ProfeZZor X

Those crystal clear pump tops rival the most flawless precious gems on the planet... Okay, okay I might be going a bit overboard with that one, but they are quite exquisite and captivating to look at.


----------



## ladcrooks

i can see your a perfectionist


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Those crystal clear pump tops rival the most flawless precious gems on the planet... Okay, okay I might be going a bit overboard with that one, but they are quite exquisite and captivating to look at.


I quite often sit and stare at the pump block.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> i can see your a perfectionist


When it comes to my computer ya.

















http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-25.jpg.html


----------



## hftjmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quite often sit and stare at the pump block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to my computer ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-25.jpg.html










That color is amazing. Cant wait to see it in a build with the clear CSQ blocks and pump top. Really looking forward to seeing this build finish up.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hftjmac*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That color is amazing. Cant wait to see it in a build with the clear CSQ blocks and pump top. Really looking forward to seeing this build finish up.


That is the same coolant I have been using. It just looks much lighter in tubing. The purpose was to show how the reservoir is now no longer frosted.









Finished repolishing the LTX today.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-27.jpg.html


----------



## KillThePancake

I really need to get a loop in my PC and polish the blocks...


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I really need to get a loop in my PC and polish the blocks...


Polishing is so easy. Probably the less stressful modding. Just sit back and watch TV while sanding/polishing.

Pic w/ the CPU block in place.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-29.jpg.html

Had to modify the tubing a bit to fit, but not much work. I honestly think this monster pump/stand looks pretty decent here. Makes the case look slightly less empty.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-28.jpg.html

And the sleeved acrylic tube. Relatively confident this won't leak







. Had to drill out the compression rings a bit. The sleeving needs to be perfectly cut, perfect length, and a perfect melt. With this though it was relatively easier to install, it definitely won't pull out of place.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-30.jpg.html


----------



## failwheeldrive

You've got cojones, I'd be afraid to drill out the compression rings like that lol. Looking great as usual. Can't wait to see it finished and powder coated


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> You've got cojones, I'd be afraid to drill out the compression rings like that lol. Looking great as usual. Can't wait to see it finished and powder coated


Even Aldri will be done before then


----------



## failwheeldrive

Ouch lol


----------



## Hasty

Subbed. That attention to details is epic.


----------



## pcmonky

One of the cleanest and most meticulous builds I have seen.

Your build brings my next build ( aaprox. 3-4 years down the road) to another level.

After seeing all these custom builds, my next case will be a modified lian li although I'm quite happy with my caselabs SMH10









Keep the pics coming


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Subbed. That attention to details is epic.












Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmonky*
> 
> One of the cleanest and most meticulous builds I have seen.
> 
> Your build brings my next build ( aaprox. 3-4 years down the road) to another level.
> 
> After seeing all these custom builds, my next case will be a modified lian li although I'm quite happy with my caselabs SMH10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the pics coming


Although I am personally not a fan of Case Labs designs what reason would you choice a Lian Li? Honestly they have very few cases these days that I find attractive. They generally take a lot of work to look good. You will also be severely disappointed with the build quality coming from Case Labs.

I nibbled one of the other shrouds. Mockup of it installed in the case.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-31.jpg.html


----------



## pcmonky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> Although I am personally not a fan of Case Labs designs what reason would you choice a Lian Li? Honestly they have very few cases these days that I find attractive. They generally take a lot of work to look good. You will also be severely disappointed with the build quality coming from Case Labs.


I would choose Lian Li because after a lot of modification, custom paint, they CAN look amazing.

I thought this was a lian li case no? What case are you using for this build?

If not lian li, I have always loved the fractal design cases as well.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmonky*
> 
> I would choose Lian Li because after a lot of modification, custom paint, they CAN look amazing.
> 
> I thought this was a lian li case no? What case are you using for this build?
> 
> If not lian li, I have always loved the fractal design cases as well.


Yes it is a Lian Li but this one is one of the few ones I like. The newer versions I do not like quite so much. The only real reason I like Lian Li is because they have bare metal aluminum interiors. Modding aluminum is so easy.

Love my Fractal Define R4. Best stock powdercoating I have seen on a case. It wouldnt be modding friendly though since it uses steel.

Took a few more pics of my GPU block.









http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-38.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-37.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-36.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-34.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-33.jpg.html


----------



## ZHoob2004

I have to agree I often find their cases to be hit/miss when it comes to appearances. I'm pretty fond of my pc-q08, and I'm sure to do some modding on it eventually (full water loop perhaps?) but it looks pretty good as it is.

Still waiting on my new side panel screws though...


----------



## Nukemaster

Great work and pictures.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZHoob2004*
> 
> I have to agree I often find their cases to be hit/miss when it comes to appearances. I'm pretty fond of my pc-q08, and I'm sure to do some modding on it eventually (full water loop perhaps?) but it looks pretty good as it is.
> 
> Still waiting on my new side panel screws though...


I like a lot of their ITX cases. But their new full towers have a whole lot to be desired.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Great work and pictures.


Thanks for the comment.









Cut the backside shroud. Mockup of it in place.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-40.jpg.html


----------



## lowfat

So my goal was too have the case ready for powdercoating today. However I have misjudged how much work I had remaining







. I am truly getting very close though. New goal is after the long weekend.

The first shroud I cut to cover up the radiator mounting screws and the nasty stock aluminum ended up not looking right so I ended up cutting a new one that just covers the entire piece of aluminum (minus where the 5.25" covers snap in to place). Also have started working on flush mounting all the screws. All the screw heads for the cable management have been cut off. All of the scews have also been cut down to length. Used my cordless dremel which I must say is one of my favourite tools I have. I still need to make two more cable management retention bars as I was not happy w/ the way a few of the wires went. Still have to cut down all the standoffs as they are all slightly too long.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-44.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-43.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-45.jpg.html

The filler I will be using to cover all the cut down standoffs and cable management screws. This stuff was extremely pricey in Canada but it was the only stuff I could find that will hold up @ 350F.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-42.jpg.html

My pump top was the only acrylic I still had not polished and left the coating on the outside. It makes a huge difference.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-46.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-47.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-48.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-49.jpg.html


----------



## iBored

That pump top is eerily beautiful.


----------



## Beakz

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT! I don't check OCN for all of 2 weeks (big mistake I know, water cooling club is at like 2,500 posts I have to catch up on) and the case is going to powder coat?! Absolutely georgious! Now to get back to work on my r4... which has been sitting waiting to be painted.... for 2 months... *face-desk*


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> That pump top is eerily beautiful.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beakz*
> 
> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT! I don't check OCN for all of 2 weeks (big mistake I know, water cooling club is at like 2,500 posts I have to catch up on) and the case is going to powder coat?! Absolutely georgious! Now to get back to work on my r4... which has been sitting waiting to be painted.... for 2 months... *face-desk*


It is hard to keep up w/ those big threads if you dont stick with it every day. And just because I am getting it powder coated doesnt mean I am done w/ the build. Still have some things I want to redo.

I have not done any work on the case yet this weekend unforunately. Ended up spending yesterday organizing all my modding gear. This was seriously needed. I just had piles of crap in my modding area.

Today I setup my 'new' lighting. These pics were shot in jpeg, with auto white balance and no white balance adjustments in Lightroom.
Damn dust.








http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-56.jpg.html

Damn seems this one is ever so slightly out of focus.








http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-54.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-55.jpg.html


----------



## socketus

nonetheless, stellar work. Man ! I'd hate to guess what you do for a living, what with the way you throw yourself into the DEETAILS of your pc work. Mighty Awesome









that first shot's detail is DELIGHTFUL ... there. I typed it. Delightful.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Man ! I'd hate to guess what you do for a living, what with the way you throw yourself into the DEETAILS of your pc work.


ATM & POS field tech. I definitely do not put anywhere near the effort in to my job







. But it does leave me w/ a ton of free time generally. If I don't have any work to do I sit at home. Just like right now







.


----------



## socketus

lol. POS field tech. Like that qualification !


----------



## Ninhalem

Regarding the painting of your fans a few pages back, did you end up having to mask off the entire housing on the Phanteks or did you find a way to pull the blade assembly off? The reason I ask is that I'm in the middle of a long rebuild and have 2 more Phantek fans that need to be painted. I would love to know if there is a shortcut or if I'm in for another long masking and painting process.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninhalem*
> 
> Regarding the painting of your fans a few pages back, did you end up having to mask off the entire housing on the Phanteks or did you find a way to pull the blade assembly off? The reason I ask is that I'm in the middle of a long rebuild and have 2 more Phantek fans that need to be painted. I would love to know if there is a shortcut or if I'm in for another long masking and painting process.


I just dyed the fan blades. They are removable. You pop the blades off of the frames. No c clips to remove. Will find a youtube video of a similar fan.



. FYI this method does not work w/ Noctua fans







.

I will be postig a bunch of other random computer related photographs here in a bit. Damn EyeFi is transferring crazy slow. Always does w/ this tablet.


----------



## Ninhalem

Thanks for the post. I feel like an idiot spending an hour each masking off the fan housing on the fans I currently have.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninhalem*
> 
> Thanks for the post. I feel like an idiot spending an hour each masking off the fan housing on the fans I currently have.


I probably wouldn't have figured it out either if someone else did not point it out to me.

Anywhere is a bunch of random hardware photos. I really love the light I get in this room now.









http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-73.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-72.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-70.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-69.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-68.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-67.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-66.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-65.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-64.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-63.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-62.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-61.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-60.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-58.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-57.jpg.html


----------



## bob808

beautiful work and pictures! +rep to you good sir


----------



## KillThePancake

A lot of your pics would make pretty awesome wallpapers, just sayin'


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> A lot of your pics would make pretty awesome wallpapers, just sayin'


If you want a specific one, let me know if it is 16:9 or 16:10 you want.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> A lot of your pics would make pretty awesome wallpapers, just sayin'


It is true you have AMAZING pictures.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> If you want a specific one, let me know if it is 16:9 or 16:10 you want.


Could you post a 16:9 one of this?


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Could you post a 16:9 one of this?


^THIS^


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Could you post a 16:9 one of this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> ^THIS^


http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b110/tulcakelume/PCA77F/LTX.jpg









And a few more pics of all the polished blocks together.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-79.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-81.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-80.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-82.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-83.jpg.html


----------



## ZHoob2004

The foresight to fill those blocks with coolant before photographing them lets you really appreciate how good they look with all the polishing. I wonder if I could get anything like that to fit in my pc-q08...


----------



## Simplynicko

did you plasti-dip parts of the mobo?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> did you plasti-dip parts of the mobo?


Yes. Also did the IO ports on the 780Ti. Black is better.


----------



## iamkraine

Dont know if you have answered this or if anyone has asked but what kind of camera do you use to photograph your gear>?


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> Dont know if you have answered this or if anyone has asked but what kind of camera do you use to photograph your gear>?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1287144/lowfats-big-lian-li-inverted-edition/610#post_21662972


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> Dont know if you have answered this or if anyone has asked but what kind of camera do you use to photograph your gear>?


T3i w/ a 17-40 f4 L. Macros are done with the same lens just with a eBay extension tube.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> T3i w/ a 17-40 f4 L. Macros are done with the same lens just with a eBay extension tube.


i've had the hardest time using the extension tube on a 50mm f1.4 lens.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> i've had the hardest time using the extension tube on a 50mm f1.4 lens.


I only use the smallest piece of the extension tube set. On a prime lens it should actually be easier since there is no zoom. At 17mm the focal point is actually directly on the glass of the lens. 20mm it is about 1cm in front. It definitely takes a bit of time to figure out. However I went from a reverse mounted lens to this. Reverse mount was an absolute nightmare to use compared to an extension tube.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I only use the smallest piece of the extension tube set. On a prime lens it should actually be easier since there is no zoom. At 17mm the focal point is actually directly on the glass of the lens. 20mm it is about 1cm in front. It definitely takes a bit of time to figure out. However I went from a reverse mounted lens to this. Reverse mount was an absolute nightmare to use compared to an extension tube.


reverse mounts damage your lens's focus mechanism due to the fact that it attaches to the lens itself and then the weight of the whole lens rests on the gears that move the focus mechanism.

on a 50mm lens I could probably get away using the 20mm tube (you're using the 12mm tube).
In the beginning i was trying to use all 3 (20+36+12) but it was probably too much. i'll try it again with the 20mm tube.

btw, what aperture do you set it to? I was reading that you gotta be in the f11 to f22 ranges for good macro due to its effect on DOF.

honestly, i tried for a week with the 3 tubes then I gave up. tempted to try again.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> reverse mounts damage your lens's focus mechanism due to the fact that it attaches to the lens itself and then the weight of the whole lens rests on the gears that move the focus mechanism.
> 
> on a 50mm lens I could probably get away using the 20mm tube (you're using the 12mm tube).
> In the beginning i was trying to use all 3 (20+36+12) but it was probably too much. i'll try it again with the 20mm tube.
> 
> btw, what aperture do you set it to? I was reading that you gotta be in the f11 to f22 ranges for good macro due to its effect on DOF.
> 
> honestly, i tried for a week with the 3 tubes then I gave up. tempted to try again.


I used the reverse mount on a kit lens so I really don't care about it anyways. I also never use auto focus.

I have no control over aperture w/ the extension tube. This might be due to the fact that I use the $15 tubes







.


----------



## Citra

B
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b110/tulcakelume/PCA77F/LTX.jpg


Thanks!


----------



## lowfat

@Simplynicko I tried using the other parts of the extension tube. With all of them in place I had to be pretty much on top of what I was taking. I have a great deal of light and it was barely enough since the lens blocked pretty much all light.







This was the only picture I took because it was such a pain to frame.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-100.jpg.html

And just a few more macros with the smallest two extension tubes.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-93.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-94.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-95.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-96.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-97.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-98.jpg.html


----------



## hftjmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> @Simplynicko URL=http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-96.jpg.html][/URL]


The most beautiful Q I have ever seen


----------



## lowfat

I was going to post a pic of Q from Star Trek, but he isnt exactly beautiful, at least to me.









I actually did some work on the case.

Sanding the screw holes.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-107.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-106.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-105.jpg.html

Applying the Lab Metal. Stuff sure is not easy to apply.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-104.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-103.jpg.html

After it dries though it is hard as hell though. Very tough to sand. Pictured here are some screw holes from the original pump that I was no longer using so I am attempting to fix them. I grinded down some fan screws in the holes. Then Lab Metal'ed over them. Then sanded. I will be doing a second application tomorrow morning.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-101.jpg.html


----------



## Nukemaster

lowfat, Your macros look great.

So that is just an extension tube between the camera and lens?

That is one thing(macros) that my camera(trusty old D90) just does not do well. My girlfriends basic point and shoot(S8100) can nearly touch something and still focus(actually a good camera for the price if it was not for the fact that is has issues with some dark color focusing and has no manual mode).


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> lowfat, Your macros look great.
> 
> So that is just an extension tube between the camera and lens?


Thanks.









Yup. Just a $15 eBay extension tube. I honestly can not see myself spending the money for a high quality macro lens as I am very happy what I have been able to do w/ the cheap extension tube.


----------



## Nukemaster

Sometimes I just want a VERY close shot(that is when my girlfriend looses her camera for a bit). So I may look into one of those(so she will not leave with no memory card because I had it).


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Sometimes I just want a VERY close shot(that is when my girlfriend looses her camera for a bit). So I may look into one of those(so she will not leave with no memory card because I had it).


Do it.









I am pretty sure I paid under $15 including shipping for mine. You should be able to get crazy close. However the closer you get the more of a nightmare focusing is. If you look at the picture of the screws I posted only part of the screw thread is in focus. One millimeter and it is off.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

You'll be having this powdercoated, correct? When I had my case powdercoated, they sandblasted it first, and then I was able to use the JBWeld. They said it had to be done that way or else the JBWeld would be blasted off. Now I'm not sure if the stuff you are using is better than JBWeld.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> You'll be having this powdercoated, correct? When I had my case powdercoated, they sandblasted it first, and then I was able to use the JBWeld. They said it had to be done that way or else the JBWeld would be blasted off. Now I'm not sure if the stuff you are using is better than JBWeld.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Really they sand blasted it? I have had 5 or 6 other cases powder coated in the past and I do not believe they ever sand blasted it as far as I know.

I am surprised the JBWeld was able to hold up to the heat of the oven. I did some reading around Christmas and people were saying it can not hold up to the temperature used to cure the powder coat.

Even if they do actually do sanding blasting I think this should hold up. Even with 120 grit sand paper I have to do a whole lot of sanding to take it down.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure I paid under $15 including shipping for mine. You should be able to get crazy close. However the closer you get the more of a nightmare focusing is. If you look at the picture of the screws I posted only part of the screw thread is in focus. One millimeter and it is off.


I think it looks kind of cool in that picture. Wide open aperture always limits depth as well. It is kind of the nature of the beast.


----------



## 6mmruledlines

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Hey lowfat ultra big fan of your work If it's not too much trouble, I was wondering if you could post a 1920x1080 version of this photo. I think it looks amazing for a wallpaper and I would love to use it for my desktop if you'd allow it!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6mmruledlines*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey lowfat ultra big fan of your work If it's not too much trouble, I was wondering if you could post a 1920x1080 version of this photo. I think it looks amazing for a wallpaper and I would love to use it for my desktop if you'd allow it!


I already made a 2560 x 1440 one. 1920x1080 is still 16:9 so it will fit.








http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b110/tulcakelume/PCA77F/LTX.jpg


----------



## 6mmruledlines

oh damn that's insanely badass. thanks man haha I hope you realize this means your pc will be gracing the desktop of every computer I own


----------



## lowfat

If anyone wants any other pics for backgrounds let me know. Having my computer as someone elses background is ok with me.


----------



## deafboy

Sooooo sexy, mmmm.....


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I already made a 2560 x 1440 one. 1920x1080 is still 16:9 so it will fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b110/tulcakelume/PCA77F/LTX.jpg


That one is only 1024x756


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> That one is only 1024x756


Use this link. Hit the download button on the right hand side under media info.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/LTX.jpg.html

@6mmruledlines


----------



## KillThePancake

Now the link just takes me straight to the picture... Strange.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Now the link just takes me straight to the picture... Strange.


It does even now? It shouldnt anymore. Bloody 'ell. OCN has a limit on resolution on uploads. Will try hostthenpost.



EDIT: AHA! That one works. @Citra


----------



## KillThePancake

There we go! Thanks man!


----------



## deafboy

This thread makes me really miss my DSLR....


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> This thread makes me really miss my DSLR....


What are you using now?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> What are you using now?


My phone, lol.


----------



## lowfat

Done w/ the filling and sanding. What tedious and boring work.









http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-113.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-2-16.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-112.jpg.html


----------



## Jameswalt1

This is going to look so good. How much $ will the powdercoat run? And what's the turn around time?


----------



## 6mmruledlines

haha thanks @lowfat I figured out how to download it after you re-linked it and I was like doh I'm such an idiot. such beautiful work though I can't wait till you've finished it and hopefully I'll have new wallpapers to watch over me while I... do things at my computer


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> How much $ will the powdercoat run? And what's the turn around time?


I am budgeting around $250, which is more than any case hast cost me previously. There is a lot of small pieces though which is why i am expecting it to cost more. Generally takes about a week to finish.


----------



## lowfat

Worked on mostly boring things today. Added a few cable management standoffs to clean up a few of the wires as I didnt like the look of them. Also added a bunch more rivets to the back panel for better fit. Will not post pics of either since no one wants to see rivets.









I did however do this. I was damn near pulling my hair in frustration as EK seriously messed up and put the mounting holes behind the pump body.









http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-114.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-115.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-2-2-1.jpg.html


----------



## duckweedpb7

Top notch work lowfat, read through the whole build log and photography was fantastic throughout. Keep up the good work!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckweedpb7*
> 
> Top notch work lowfat, read through the whole build log and photography was fantastic throughout. Keep up the good work!










That is a long read. You likely went through almost half a GB of pictures.









Case is like 99% ready now. I am throwing it all together minus the cables to make sure everything fits before powdercoating. I can see a few things I need to file down as the side panel is extremely tight against the false floor.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-2-17.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-4.jpg.html

Also got nominated for Bit Tech MOTM for April. If anyone has an account there I would appreciate the vote. Although I would not blame you if you voted for the Stainless Tower. That is one sexy machine.








http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/mod-of-the-month/2014/04/29/mod-of-the-month-april-2014/1

Also if you have not voted for the OCN MOTM you should do so as well. More importantly you should vote for my other rig.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1479648/mod-of-the-month-april-voting-now/0_20


----------



## wthenshaw

You got my vote here on OCN


----------



## deafboy

Saw more over on BT.... that cable management. mmmm. Best of luck!


----------



## lowfat

I definitely will not be winning MOTM but I am ok with it.

Been working on patching most of the rivets on the backplate.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-15-1.jpg.html


----------



## Hasty

Wait.
Are you talking about this build for mod of the month or the server one? I'm confused.

Because this one looks like it's gonna be mod of the year once it's finished. It's just an amazing build and I'm dying to see the final result.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Wait.
> Are you talking about this build for mod of the month or the server one? I'm confused.
> 
> Because this one looks like it's gonna be mod of the year once it's finished. It's just an amazing build and I'm dying to see the final result.


This one was nominated or this months MOTM over on Bit Tech. But it will not win.

Thanks for the vote of confidence. Not sure it is MOTY material but I like to dream







. Speaking of which OCN could use a MOTY.


----------



## lowfat

Still working on the backplate. There was a large hole here previously.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-17-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-16.jpg.html


----------



## lowfat

STILL working on the backplate. Ended up going OCD overboard on it. Spent many hours filing, sanding, patching. Then repeat and repeat.









A few WIP macros. Getting relatively close to finishing it.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-22-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-3-2-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-2-5-1.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-1-23-1.jpg.html


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> STILL working on the backplate. Ended up going OCD overboard on it. Spent many hours filing, sanding, patching. Then repeat and repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few WIP macros. Getting relatively close to finishing it.


What apertures did you use for the top ones? they seem to have a decent DOF. Still trying to figure out the appropriate settings for macros with extension tubes.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> What apertures did you use for the top ones? they seem to have a decent DOF. Still trying to figure out the appropriate settings for macros with extension tubes.


I can not adjust aperture with my cheap extension tube. So it will be wide open, which is f4.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Excellent attention to detail as usual man. Always enjoy your build logs. You're up there with Aidan in terms of great photography and craftsmanship imo.


----------



## NvNw

Subedd! Awesome work!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> You're up there with Aidan in terms of great photography and craftsmanship imo.


Must be a Canadian thing.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> Subedd! Awesome work!


Thanks.









Unfortunately I haven't got much done on the system lately. I decided that I would go and patch over all the rivets on the back, even the ones that connect the motherboard tray to the frame. The 1/8" countersunk rivets are unfortunately not available locally. So I had to buy them online. And now I don't have the time to work on it for at least a month.


----------



## lowfat

Sup y'all. Back from my vacation to Alaska. Which was a blast. I'll post a few pics and link to the rest if you are actually intersted.









http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/Alaska Trip/export-1-3.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/Alaska Trip/export-77.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/Alaska Trip/export-69.jpg.html

(I'm on the far right)
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/Alaska Trip/export-1-69.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/Alaska Trip/export-1-36.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/library/Alaska%20Trip?sort=3&page=1

And now back to modding.







. Unfortunately I am still working on cleaning up the metalwork. Everything I think I am getting close to being done I find myself being unhappy w/ something else. After finishing this round of sanding I should in theory only need one more round of patching.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-2-18.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-5-12.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/export-8-11.jpg.html


----------



## greywarden

Sweet! I'll be there next week, for some military business. Where'd you go?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Sweet! I'll be there next week, for some military business. Where'd you go?


We drove. But out destination was Homer.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> We drove. *But out destination was Homer*.


Made me think of the Simpsons movie (that I watched again last week).









Glad you had a great time there. Alaska is on my bucket list of places to visit.

Now I see why I haven't heard from you on these boards lately. Makes sense now.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Made me think of the Simpsons movie (that I watched again last week).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you had a great time there. Alaska is on my bucket list of places to visit.
> 
> Now I see why I haven't heard from you on these boards lately. Makes sense now.


I haven't watched the Simpson's since like 1998.









That would be why I wasn't around. Internet access was patchy at best.


----------



## derickwm

Alaska is the worst. I've been here a month and still have 2 more to go


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Alaska is the worst. I've been here a month and still have 2 more to go


It is awesome. You just need to get out of Anchorage.


----------



## derickwm

I'm not in Anchorage.










Dat island life.


----------



## greywarden

Wow, you think Valdez sucks, I lived in Fairbanks for 3 years... saw -68F more than once haha.


----------



## derickwm

Not Valdez, ~900 miles to the west, out towards Russia. Good ol Dutch Harbor.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not Valdez, ~900 miles to the west, out towards Russia. Good ol Dutch Harbor.


Go fishing.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm not in Anchorage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat island life.


3% of America has it worse than you


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm not in Anchorage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat island life.


Holy hell that is terrible. I'm truly sorry.


----------



## lowfat

*The making of a 140mm Gentle Typhoon.*








Equipment required:
- Gentle Typhoon
- Bitspower / Bgears 120 to 140mm fan adapter
- painters tape
- hacksaw
- glue
- clamps
- heatgun

1.Take a stock GT.









2.Take heatgun to hub of the GT. Lots of good hot heat all over.









3. Pull blades off of GT.









4. Cover up the fan motor w/ some painting tape to prevent all the plastic crap from getting inside. Then take a hacksaw to the side of the fan. Do all 4 sides until the two pieces come apart.


















5. You'll need to cut a hole for the fan cable to passthrough the 140mm adpter. I screwed the fan together w/ a nut so I made sure to cut the whole at the right spot.


















6. Glue the two pieces together. Put the glue around the screw holes on the fan body. Then clamp it together. I used glue instead of screws due to clearance issues.









And a few pics of fan before I moved to glue.


















Comparing the new modded GT to the original + adapter.


----------



## cstkl1

Thats one sick fan..


----------



## skupples

Thanks for posting. very interesting work!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

That is so sweeeeeet! Will have to try that for the next build.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Frontside

Wow, that's THE FAN.
Too bad GTs are really hard to find these days


----------



## failwheeldrive

Yup, that's awesome. Looks cleaner than the original design imo.


----------



## Nukemaster

That fan mod looks so good.


----------



## lowfat

Thanks y'all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> Yup, that's awesome. Looks cleaner than the original design imo.


IMO the fan body on most fans is pretty ugly. Not sure why companies make a nice clean fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> That is so sweeeeeet! Will have to try that for the next build.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Do it. It pretty easy stuff if you have the tools.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontside*
> 
> Too bad GTs are really hard to find these days


True, you could easily do it w/ other fans. Just removing the blades is significantly harder on other fans. And what kind of enthusiast doesn't have stock piles of GTs?









A couple of pics w/ all three fans on the radiator.


----------



## lowfat

Got this beast in the mail today. Intel XF SR dual 10GbE.


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Got this beast in the mail today. Intel XF SR dual 10GbE.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice! i have been looking at getting a set like that and a nice switch. getting all 48 threads in a farm with a nice backbone.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> nice! i have been looking at getting a set like that and a nice switch. getting all 48 threads in a farm with a nice backbone.


My setup will be pretty simple. I'll likely just use one connection back to my server and possible one connection to my FreeNAS box.


----------



## Solonowarion

Those fans look so good. Worth doing just for the look even without needing to mod for 140mm rad.


----------



## iBored

@lowfat, just curious, what gear are you using to take these magnificent photos? especially motherboard shots.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Those fans look so good. Worth doing just for the look even without needing to mod for 140mm rad.


Thanks. I agree they do look quite a bit cleaner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> @lowfat, just curious, what gear are you using to take these magnificent photos? especially motherboard shots.


Canon T3i w/ a 17-40 F4 L lens. For lighting I use a sheet and a window.


----------



## lowfat

100% done w/ the interior I do believe. Should be able to drop it off @ the powder coaters sometime this week.


----------



## lowfat

Time to go a good solid paint job on the radiators. First on the SR1 I modified the fan brackets on one side so they were rounded versus square. The reason this was done will be shown at a later date. Then I cleaned and primed them. They are currently curing ATM.


----------



## iBored

Haha the rad looks like a 3D render.
Loving your work bro!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Haha the rad looks like a 3D render.
> Loving your work bro!


Thanks.









A couple of pics w/ the SR1 in place. The radiator is taped for M4 but I am in the process of moving to an m3 screw + nut. Radiator fins were painted gloss black. The rest of the radiator will be flat black.


----------



## lowfat

Felt like doing a bit of polishing while watching some TV this evening. Spent about 2 hours on it. Polished inside the screw holes this time.


----------



## Jameswalt1

So much win in those pix









One of those will appear on EK's Facebook page in 3...2...1...


----------



## socketus

JEEBUS !!

again with the fantastic looking polish job









you've taken it to another level !

ps. that was fun, i'm gonna save some pix


----------



## emoga

Great polishing job lowfat, can't wait to see how it all turns out


----------



## iBored

When this generation has gone, these are the works that will be seen in art museums.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> Great polishing job lowfat, can't wait to see how it all turns out


Thanks fellow Albertan.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> JEEBUS !!
> 
> again with the fantastic looking polish job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've taken it to another level !
> 
> ps. that was fun, i'm gonna save some pix


Thanks. If you want larger versions of the pics just ask.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> So much win in those pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of those will appear on EK's Facebook page in 3...2...1...


Thanks. It doesn't seem like anyone is around this weekend. All the better since they can post my reassembled pump instead.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> When this generation has gone, these are the works that will be seen in art museums.


If only the rest of the world saw it as art.









I finished off the rest of the pump (again) today. I sanded and polished the lip of the pump body. I painted the backside delrin piece of the pump matte black so it was a more even colour. Was also able to remove the painted crap off the impeller w/ some mineral spirits.







'


----------



## Jameswalt1

Seriously, good god, that is so good looking.


----------



## failwheeldrive

So gorgeous. Never get tired of your pics Brendon.


----------



## lowfat

Thanks.









Just thought I would post a before photo from when I did the original polish job.


----------



## hftjmac

How on earth did you manage to polish inside those tiny screw holes









Anyway great work. Your pics always blow my mind. Seriously excited to see what this will look like inside a build w/ all the case lighting.


----------



## George C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hftjmac*
> 
> How on earth did you manage to polish inside those tiny screw holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway great work. Your pics always blow my mind. Seriously excited to see what this will look like inside a build w/ all the case lighting.


I was just about to ask this^


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hftjmac*
> 
> How on earth did you manage to polish inside those tiny screw holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway great work. Your pics always blow my mind. Seriously excited to see what this will look like inside a build w/ all the case lighting.


I use a toothpick with the tip broken off. Then just wrap a polishing cloth around it. I corkscrew it in the the screw hole back and forth.


----------



## George C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I use a toothpick with the tip broken off. Then just wrap a polishing cloth around it. I corkscrew it in the the screw hole back and forth.


So I just read your polishing guide, really useful! sould have looked before I posted


----------



## Altair8800

I'd get rid of the water cooling, it just clutters up the cleanness of the build. Other than that small thing, it looks nice. The real important thing is how it runs.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Altair8800*
> 
> I'd get rid of the water cooling, it just clutters up the cleanness of the build. Other than that small thing, it looks nice. The real important thing is how it runs.


Not sure if you are A) nuts or B) jesting.









Had to mount the radiator and pump back in the system.









Why? Because I was looking at the Koolance reservoir and realized it doesn't look very good. So I stole the reservoir from my next, next build.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Altair8800*
> 
> I'd get rid of the water cooling, it just clutters up the cleanness of the build. Other than that small thing, it looks nice. The real important thing is how it runs.


Yeah I agree. He should slap Noctua NH-D14s on everything, would be so much cleaner


----------



## Hasty

Seriously if this doesn't end up mod of the year, I don't understand.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

I'd love to see a close up HD video of your pump by itself in a continual loop churning some Mayhems A2 on the inside - just like how we see those pictures posted above and below, but with acrylic tubes, and operational. As amazing as those perfectly clear pump tops are, I can only imagine how hypnotic they'd look with A2 in it.

'


----------



## MCCSolutions

The pictures are nice! Keep it up!


----------



## greywarden

Congrats on the Facebook post from EK


----------



## EXVAS3221

were do buy most of you stuff? thanks


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Awesome build. I was going to get this workstaion motherboard. But i skipped it and moved on to a DDR4 system. Keep up the great work man you are awesome!


----------



## dirty elf

wow, such polish, very clear


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> The pictures are nice! Keep it up!


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Congrats on the Facebook post from EK


Thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXVAS3221*
> 
> were do buy most of you stuff? thanks


NCIX for most of the hardware. FrozenCPU for most of the watercooling stuff. MDPC-X for the sleeving, screws, rivets.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Awesome build. I was going to get this workstaion motherboard. But i skipped it and moved on to a DDR4 system. Keep up the great work man you are awesome!


The Z9PE-D8 WS or my current Z87X-UD5H?

I haven't forgot about this rig. I will be powder coating it very shortly.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Thanks.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIX for most of the hardware. FrozenCPU for most of the watercooling stuff. MDPC-X for the sleeving, screws, rivets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Z9PE-D8 WS or my current Z87X-UD5H?
> 
> I haven't forgot about this rig. I will be powder coating it very shortly.


The Z9PE-D8 WS. Plus this build log is just simply awesome. Powder coat is fun.









You know I haven't found someone on this site by making cooling unit out of a R34 ac unit as running from the house and yet I would love to see someone make a unit that are sealed off and run a copper loop with R34 and run a small compressor pump and get a rad that cools it.


----------



## lowfat

OK this time for sure I am 100% done w/ the interior. The parts are cleaned and boxed up ready to be dropped off at the powdercoaters first thing in the morning.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> OK this time for sure *I am 100% done* w/ the interior. The parts are cleaned and boxed up ready to be dropped off at the powdercoaters first thing in the morning.


I'll be the 1st to call you a LIAR


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Alaska is the worst


Wow....Kind of feel offended here, born and raised in Alaska.









Anyways, I like how you did the case mod. :thumb especially the quality of the image.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Alaska is the worst
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....Kind of feel offended here, born and raised in Alaska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I like how you did the case mod. :thumb especially the quality of the image.
Click to expand...

I was too... I think it depends on "where". Alaska is known for its beauty and out door activities. I grew up on an Island that was only beautiful for about a week or two of the year and even then temps maxed out around 65 on a really rare day. Not many activities to do.


----------



## greywarden

I lived just outside of Fairbanks for 3 years and in my experience, only the people that were born and raised in AK, love it during the summer AND the winter. I do miss the crisp feeling of a -50F morning on occasion, but then I remember what it felt like after 10 minutes, and decide the lower 48 winter isn't that bad.


----------



## lowfat

Got some good/bad news. As you can see the pics the case is obviously powder coated. The bad news is the 'high temp' filler I used wasn't high temp enough it seems. Everything I patched was in vain, as it all melted. So you can see all the screw holes. It doesn't look terrible but not near what I imagined in my head. However this is my first major case mod so I am still learning. Next time I'll know better.









A few teasers.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Oh no!







I used JB Weld and it held up fine in the ovens. You should have used that. Much harder to sand but it it's fine in the ovens.


----------



## Buehlar

Don't beat yourself up too bad...it still looks awesome!








Why are you such long screws? Or maybe I'm missing something?...temporary use for the powder coating perhaps?

I know it's on the back but think it'll look much better with shorter screws to eliminate excessive threads.

Can't wait to see you finish this thing already!


----------



## Bart

Subbed! I gotta stop missing awesome builds on OCN!


----------



## Hasty

Still looks frigging awesome though!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Oh no!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used JB Weld and it held up fine in the ovens. You should have used that. Much harder to sand but it it's fine in the ovens.


I think the place up here uses the higher temp ovens, what I used should have worked. I'll try out JB Weld if I ever need a filler again. But likely I'll just avoid situations where I need a filler.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Why are you such long screws? Or maybe I'm missing something?...temporary use for the powder coating perhaps?
> 
> I know it's on the back but think it'll look much better with shorter screws to eliminate excessive threads.


Those screws had already been cut down to the lengths that are needed. Two pieces of 2mm thick aluminum, the sleeving and the nuts won't leave much open thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Subbed! I gotta stop missing awesome builds on OCN!


Good timing then as it is finally nearing completion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Still looks frigging awesome though!


Thanks.









Should get better pics today, but sunrise is still a few hours away yet. I forgot to charge the camera batter yesterday as I hadn't used it for a while.


----------



## lowfat

A few pics w/ the false floor, radiator, pump, reservoir, and PSU in place.


----------



## George C

Whats in the pump top to give it colour?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George C*
> 
> Whats in the pump top to give it colour?


A few drops of dried coolant from the pics I look of the pump last time.









Minus whale post a few more pics....









Since this is a high quality Lian Li case the power button fell off. And it took the solder points w/ it. So I had to glue it back on and fix.



And it installed in the case.


Taking my rig down now to transfer parts over to the Lian Li. So updates will be phone only for a while







. The case itself is pretty much 100% assembled as of writing this. Over the next couple days I plan on doing acrylic. Then hopefully will be able to power on sometime mid next week.


----------



## ZHoob2004

If you haven't already, email/chat with lian-li. I've found them to be really understanding about this sort of thing and will likely get you a replacement part.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Looks great Lowfat, cant wait to see it come together finally!


----------



## SneakyBeaver

Finally got it painted! It looks awesome!


----------



## Nukemaster

Mistake with the filler or not, it still looks great.

The repair to the switch is entertaining.


----------



## Gilles3000

Looking great man, nice to see you finally have it painted.









Imo, the molten filler issue isn't all that bad. If you hadn't told me, I'd probably never have noticed.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZHoob2004*
> 
> If you haven't already, email/chat with lian-li. I've found them to be really understanding about this sort of thing and will likely get you a replacement part.


That is good to heartheir support is good but my repair should work fine and last the life of the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBeaver*
> 
> Finally got it painted! It looks awesome!


Thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Mistake with the filler or not, it still looks great.
> 
> The repair to the switch is entertaining.


Thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Imo, the molten filler issue isn't all that bad. If you hadn't told me, I'd probably never have noticed.


I agree for most part. The very back of the case is the most noticeable part. With with the side panels on it won't really be though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Looks great Lowfat, cant wait to see it come together finally!


Thanks. Shouldn't be long now. Not having bare aluminum is keeping me motivated.

Here are a few progress pics. No Lightroom on HTPC so they are unedited.


----------



## morencyam

All that polished acrylic makes me want to ditch my copper acetal blocks for plexi nickle blocks


----------



## lowfat

Welp. I think I just killed my 780ti. Removed the volt mod and she no longer displays anything. So GTX980? Having to polish a new block will be a pain in the rear.


----------



## SneakyBeaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Welp. I think I just killed my 780ti. Removed the volt mod and she no longer displays anything. So GTX980? Having to polish a new block will be a pain in the rear.


Killed your 780ti and all you are worried about is the waterblock? D:


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBeaver*
> 
> Killed your 780ti and all you are worried about is the waterblock? D:


The card was a reviewers card so it has no warranty. So I'll need to buy a new card. It means all the excessive work I did polishing my current GPU block was in vein unless I buy another 780Ti.









Pretty sure I've decided on an Asus 980 Strix. Another review card. No EK CSQ blocks are going to be made for it so I'll just go regular acrylic and polish the snot out of it. Hopefully it should still look good with my other CSQ stuff.


----------



## Ninhalem

You are lowfat. You will find a way to make the most mundane object into a work of art.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninhalem*
> 
> You are lowfat. You will find a way to make the most mundane object into a work of art.










Thanks.

Was going to be doing acrylic today but since no gpu I am working on doing all the sleeving I can.


----------



## Jameswalt1

The cable routing in thing is truly drool worthy


----------



## dirty elf

how do you get them so perfect!?


----------



## Gilles3000

How is that even possible without stitching or cable combs?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> How is that even possible without stitching or cable combs?


If I can recall, he "trains" the cables into shape with some sort of jig until they hold the flowing curves he gets. He may correct me on that one though lol


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> If I can recall, he "trains" the cables into shape with some sort of jig until they hold the flowing curves he gets. He may correct me on that one though lol


Makes me feel kind of ashamed that the few cables I sleeved in my build won't even remotely stay together, but I guess it was a bit of a rushjob


----------



## lowfat

Thanks guys.

I do use cable combs, but only to comb as the cable as I push my way from one end to the other. I use two combs per 24-pin cable. One for each end. After the cable completed and the cables are trained I pop off the 24-pin connector then pull the comb off. Then replace the connector. If the cables were trained right I should be able to remove the 24-pin connector without humping up the trained cables. Or if you are a baller you could just snap the comb off. Unfortunately I only have two so that isn't a possibility for me.

The run is able to hold itself up because I made sure the sleeving was as tight as possible over the wire when I originally sleeved it. That and the retension bars holding the wires in place on the backside.



O and another pic I took this morning .


----------



## dirty elf

wow, stunning work with those cables


----------



## Hasty

I have never seen cables that perfect. That's just jaw-dropping.

... Actually the whole build is.

I find these photos so satisfying to look at. It's like everything is so perfect and clean.

That's some next level skills right there.

oO


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*


That's simply cable management perfection, absolutely stunning.

Also, thanks for the advice and technique. +Rep


----------



## Jhereg10

I feel suddenly inferior. Man so drool-worthy.


----------



## George C

I have no words...


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirty elf*
> 
> wow, stunning work with those cables


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I have never seen cables that perfect. That's just jaw-dropping.
> ... Actually the whole build is.
> I find these photos so satisfying to look at. It's like everything is so perfect and clean.
> That's some next level skills right there.
> oO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> That's simply cable management perfection, absolutely stunning.
> Also, thanks for the advice and technique. +Rep


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhereg10*
> 
> I feel suddenly inferior. Man so drool-worthy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no words...


Thanks everyone. I finished the other end of the cable this morning. This part was much harder since I had to get all the lengths as perfect as possible. Plus the run is longer with less support. I have removed all the combs from the run as well.


Next up is finishing up the EPS cable that I am redoing. Will be redoing the GPU cables when the new card arrives as well.


----------



## Alpha One

Too bad the coat is so orange peeled, it looks quite bad indeed, better luck next time. I think you need to hide those wires, they really make it look messy. I like the black you picked.


----------



## morencyam

I really hope that is sarcasm. Either that or you commented on the wrong thread. I think the powder coating looks amazing and the cable management is even better. I could only dream of building such a clean work of art


----------



## CPTMULLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpha One*
> 
> Too bad the coat is so orange peeled, it looks quite bad indeed, better luck next time. I think you need to hide those wires, they really make it look messy. I like the black you picked.


----------



## Jhereg10

Quote:


> I got me a hundred gigabytes of RAM.
> I don't feed trolls and I don't read spam.


-WAY


----------



## Tom Brohanks

This is awful


----------



## Tom Brohanks

I know this guy personally. I love his carpet.


----------



## Alpha One

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I really hope that is sarcasm. Either that or you commented on the wrong thread. I think the powder coating looks amazing and the cable management is even better. I could only dream of building such a clean work of art


I could say the same to you,but I will be more considerate.
Seriously, I dislike seeing wires in a computer, it's just how I personally like things, clean without any visible wiring at all. And the powdercoat is way too rough, it wasn't heated high enough, probably for fear of melting out the filler which it did anyways. I guess I am a bit more demanding in a build than some, live and let live.
Cheers!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpha One*
> 
> I could say the same to you,but I will be more considerate.
> Seriously, I dislike seeing wires in a computer, it's just how I personally like things, clean without any visible wiring at all. And the powdercoat is way too rough, it wasn't heated high enough, probably for fear of melting out the filler which it did anyways. I guess I am a bit more demanding in a build than some, live and let live.
> Cheers!


the powder coat is supposed to have orange peel. It hides surface imperfections. Link to your flawless super computer?


----------



## Alpha One

Here is a flawless supercomputer for you.



If you think that I will take a photo of one of my builds so you can pick nits with it to exact your 'revenge', you are mistaken.
I understand that you are taking this personally and it is not personal at all, just the way I feel about that particular build. Just accept that not everyone will like every build and go on from there.
Have a great day and never stop improving.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpha One*
> 
> I could say the same to you,but I will be more considerate.
> Seriously, I dislike seeing wires in a computer, it's just how I personally like things, clean without any visible wiring at all. And the powdercoat is way too rough, it wasn't heated high enough, probably for fear of melting out the filler which it did anyways. I guess I am a bit more demanding in a build than some, live and let live.
> Cheers!


So how does anything get power if you there are no visible wires? Windowless side panel? That would defeat the purpose of building an aesthetically pleasing rig.

I too would like to see your build if that's how you see things.

And I really hope you joined OCN for a reason other than to tell lowfat that you don't like his build.


----------



## Alpha One

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> So how does anything get power if you there are no visible wires? Windowless side panel? That would defeat the purpose of building an aesthetically pleasing rig.
> .


Wires, silly, but the key to aesthetics in my view is not leaving them visible, and I like cases with windows to show off that clean sleek wireless look.
It's probably more work than most will ever do for a build but the end result is quite worth it IMO. I also do my own custom lighting rather than buy ready made junk from manufacturers, Most folks won't bother doing the things I do, but for me it's fun and challenging.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpha One*
> 
> Wires, silly, but the key to aesthetics in my view is not leaving them visible, and I like cases with windows to show off that clean sleek wireless look.
> It's probably more work than most will ever do for a build but the end result is quite worth it IMO. I also do my own custom lighting rather than buy ready made junk from manufacturers, Most folks won't bother doing the things I do, but for me it's fun and challenging.


You seriously need to post some pictures of your build...it would obviously win Mod of the Month if it's as perfect and clean as you say it is...in fact, it would probably be the cleanest build on OCN...ever...so if your hesitant to post because you are scared of scrutiny, then why scrutinize? Honestly, my bet is this is all a sad attempt at trolling, in which I case, I would hope you learn to find your "excitement" elsewhere, OCN doesn't take kindly to trolls...


----------



## dirty elf

this thread is not the place to discuss this - the comments were made on what alpha thinks of lowfat's build and everyone is entitled to their own opinion

i like the cable management lowfat was able to achieve and the powder coating looks better than any paint job i've created

if alpha wants to show off his work, he will - in his own thread

otherwise lets all move along and not disrupt this build log any more than it already has been


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpha One*
> 
> Wires, silly, but the key to aesthetics in my view is not leaving them visible, and I like cases with windows to show off that clean sleek wireless look.
> It's probably more work than most will ever do for a build but the end result is quite worth it IMO. I also do my own custom lighting rather than buy ready made junk from manufacturers, Most folks won't bother doing the things I do, but for me it's fun and challenging.


***


----------



## Hasty

Well. Let's not get too personal. Maybe some of Alpha One criticism can be used to perfect the build even more.

This build is already so damn nice than I guess there is no reason to not push it to the limits of perfectionism.

Let's be constructive.


----------



## lowfat

Haven't done anything w/ the case for a few days as work and headlight modding has got in the way. But the sun and clouds cooperated for some better pictures. Still unedited. Life without a desktop kind of sucks.


----------



## dirty elf

i would like to see what an edited photo looks like


----------



## greywarden

Could you pull all the wiring out, that shtuff looks pretty ratchet.









Nice job man, I outsource my sleeving, only because I purchased materials once and ended up wasting 10 ft trying to do a fan and ended up destroying the fan in the process lol.


----------



## niketpla

too many wires


----------



## Laine

It's so hard not to go on a full out rampage reading the (non sarcastic) negative comments about things that surely goes straight over the top of their heads. Why even bother doing anything at all, you should just have bought a Mac and been done with it.

You know how good you are, and you know how good this build is. Top as always my friend!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirty elf*
> 
> i would like to see what an edited photo looks like


Mostly the same.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Could you pull all the wiring out, that shtuff looks pretty ratchet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job man, I outsource my sleeving, only because I purchased materials once and ended up wasting 10 ft trying to do a fan and ended up destroying the fan in the process lol.


Thanks. There is always waste when you are first learning to sleeve. Do it enough though practice and continue improving your method and it becomes super easy. I am at a point where it is relatively easy. It never even stresses my hands or my mind anymore. My only serious regret with cable management in this case is not making the holes large enough to pass connectors through.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> too many wires


Werd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> You know how good you are, and you know how good this build is. Top as always my friend!


Appreciate it Simon.









Been working a bit on wiring on the backside. Also took a few full system pics.








Not sure I will ever get sick of shooting this block.


8 pin so far. This one is quite a bit longer than the previous one. Added another set of retention bars over the non-powder coated pics from way back when. Will finish the cable after the GPU cables are made as I want to find a cleaner way to get the run done versus before.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Looking sweet! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Buehlar

Hands down...some of the best cable management I've ever seen.


----------



## Jhereg10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Hands down...some of the best cable management I've ever seen.


Agree 100%.

I hope lowfat won't be offended if I steal some of his bracket methods.


----------



## lowfat

Thanks guys.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhereg10*
> 
> Agree 100%.
> 
> I hope lowfat won't be offended if I steal some of his bracket methods.


I want people to steal my ideas. Or take them and try to improve on it. Tension on the cables makes training them so much easier. Even by hand it takes maybe 5 minutes to make a retention bracket, yet no one tries this method.


----------



## greywarden

Gods that looks amazing. I'd love my next build to look half as good as that.


----------



## Solonowarion

Lookin good Low. Whats Lian is that?


----------



## Alpha One

I remember sleeving was a good way to relax in the evenings when I did that step. I don't bother because it's a nicer look to make all the wires disappear so now I just cut them all to length. Nice job.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Lookin good Low. Whats Lian is that?


It is a PC-A77F. The last of the good full tower Lian Li's. All of their current lineup has HPTX trays, which IMO ruins them.

I am way to OCD about cable management to just hide wires out of sight. Even wires that will never be visible need to be sleeved and screwed to the chassis. I know if I ever left a wire not done it will end up bothering me a month after completing the build. I'd end up tearing down the entire thing to fix it. Probably a big reason why it is taking me so long to finish.









New GPU came late yesterday. Pulled the heatsink off already to see if a Thermosphere will fit. Which it will except that I can't use the bottom facing ports, which might be a deal breaker. I think the PCB is clean enough for this block to look good. Especially after I paint the caps and IO ports on the card black.





Damn this heatpipe is FAT.


----------



## Bart

How come you're not going full block on that thing? I assume the blocks aren't available yet?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> How come you're not going full block on that thing? I assume the blocks aren't available yet?


Mostly yes. Waiting on the block will likely put me months behind. And honestly the VRMs on GTX980s shouldn't require active cooling anyway.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> It is a PC-A77F. The last of the good full tower Lian Li's. All of their current lineup has HPTX trays, which IMO ruins them.


Thanks. The more I look at lian cases the mote im starting to like them. I want to move my build into a reverse atx but its hard to justify $5-600.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> How come you're not going full block on that thing? I assume the blocks aren't available yet?


lol Bart! Long time.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Mostly yes. Waiting on the block will likely put me months behind. And honestly the VRMs on GTX980s shouldn't require active cooling anyway.


What 980 did you pick up? I went back a few pages and couldn't find that info. I know Daz has a few Bitspower 980 blocks in stock, but I have no idea what models they fit, although I'll be finding out shortly since I have the itch to upgrade and destroy my credit line.









Solonowarion: hey man! Long time!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> What 980 did you pick up? I went back a few pages and couldn't find that info. I know Daz has a few Bitspower 980 blocks in stock, but I have no idea what models they fit, although I'll be finding out shortly since I have the itch to upgrade and destroy my credit line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solonowarion: hey man! Long time!


Asus GTX980 Strix. AFAIK there are no blocks for it yet. I like the Thermosphere and it looks good in the case. Polished the snot out of the stainless steel midplate on the block. Went through at least 5 sheets of 400, 600, 800. Then at least a sheet of 1000, 2000. Then some 3000. Then autosol.


----------



## Bart

Hmm, EK has a full cover block listed on the cooling configurator website, but maybe it isn't in retail channels yet. That Bitspower block on Dazmode.com also lists Asus 980s as a supported card, but it doesn't say Strix specifically. Not that I'm trying to force you to upgrade and waste all that work polishing that Thermosphere.


----------



## lowfat

Bitspower would only fit reference GTX980s. Supposedly the EK full cover will be out tomorrow. I'll stick w/ the Thermosphere though. I upgrade GPUs a lot since I have an obsession about getting the highest PPD per watt in [email protected] universals will allow me to change cards much easier. Will only need to do a couple of new acrylic bends instead of spending $150 - $200 CAD on a fullcover every time.


----------



## derickwm

Come on go full cover


----------



## ruggercb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Asus GTX980 Strix. AFAIK there are no blocks for it yet. I like the Thermosphere and it looks good in the case. Polished the snot out of the stainless steel midplate on the block. Went through at least 5 sheets of 400, 600, 800. Then at least a sheet of 1000, 2000. Then some 3000. Then autosol.


I'm really interested in your progress. I've two Strix 970s and I plan on watercooling them some time, sooner than later. I'd like to know how you get along with these universal blocks; they sure look good.

Do the mounting holes and all line up correctly?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruggercb*
> 
> I'm really interested in your progress. I've two Strix 970s and I plan on watercooling them some time, sooner than later. I'd like to know how you get along with these universal blocks; they sure look good.
> 
> Do the mounting holes and all line up correctly?


Yup, the only issue is that only tiny fittings fit on the back side. I don't think a dual bridge will fit either.


----------



## ruggercb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Yup, the only issue is that only tiny fittings fit on the back side. I don't think a dual bridge will fit either.


You mean that there's not enough clearance? The cards are too tall? Total W/C Noob here btw. I've been perusing EKs website trying to figure out everything I need.


----------



## lowfat

Yes the card is too wide. The bridge overhangs the PCB by a few millimetres. So two cards in SLI could work, but you will need to use Bitspower C47 connectors / crystal links to connect them. Any other fitting just ain't small enough to clear the PCB.


----------



## lowfat

Working on acrylic. The CPU to GPU was my first 3-bend run ever.. Before someone says something, the run is not warped, the sleeving is slightly crooked. Didn't have time to fix before my sunlight went away.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Looks good! The extended SLI fingers just look completely stupid but nothing you can do about that


----------



## Solonowarion

Looking good. Are you going to sleeve or bare the tubes?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Looking good. Are you going to sleeve or bare the tubes?


Sleeved tubing is here to stay. I think it makes it look more elegant.


----------



## Buehlar

Not a big fan of sleeved tubing, but you make it look amazing. Nice job


----------



## greywarden

I think that looks awesome! What size sleeving/tubing?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I think that looks awesome! What size sleeving/tubing?


It is Primochill 3/8" ID 1/2" OK tubing & fittings. The compression ring on the fittings had be drilled out slightly.

The sleeving is MDPC-X SATA sleeve. It is around 3/8" IIRC.


----------



## Solonowarion

Yeah I agree it looks really good. Just had to tear dow my build and take off the sleeves. All of my e22 was cracked. I avoided a big accident.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Yeah I agree it looks really good. Just had to tear dow my build and take off the sleeves. All of my e22 was cracked. I avoided a big accident.


I had some small cracks developing on some of the pipes that I used previously. This time I am doing my bends and lengths more precise Should take off some of the stress to the acrylic.


----------



## CPTMULLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Brohanks*
> 
> I know this guy personally. I love his carpet.


best post in the whole thread hands down


----------



## niketpla

You can't hide that tubing? you already have exposed cables why make it more poverty.


----------



## dirty elf

simple. elegant. beautiful.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirty elf*
> 
> simple. elegant. beautiful.


Just like every other lowfat build. Simplicity is beauty.


----------



## lowfat

Spent most of the afternoon trying to get the GPU to top rad bend done. Well I finished. Then I remembered the damn GPU block uses a jet plate and requires flow from a certain direction. The direction I am not using. Using the other port isn't possible.

I have always relied on being able to choose the inlet and outlet on my blocks to build clean loops. This is no longer a possibility with EK. IMO a 1-2C drop in temps isn't worth the hassle of forcing me water block a certain direction.

So now I'll have to use the block backwards and take a significant performance hit.


----------



## FrancisJF

The acrylic tube as reservoir holder or something is holding the reservoir?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> The acrylic tube as reservoir holder or something is holding the reservoir?


The reservoir is also being held in place with 4 screws and the stock mounting plate.


----------



## TRusselo

that sleeved tubing is really nice. never seen that before. does it require special or oversized fittings? where did you get them? and where did you get the sleeving?


----------



## Jameswalt1

In typical Lowfat style the bends and tube routing look absolutely clean on a pro level. Stellar stuff, love the sleeve too.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> In typical Lowfat style the bends and tube routing look absolutely clean on a pro level. Stellar stuff, love the sleeve too.


Appreciate the comments.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRusselo*
> 
> that sleeved tubing is really nice. never seen that before. does it require special or oversized fittings? where did you get them? and where did you get the sleeving?


See the post below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> It is Primochill 3/8" ID 1/2" OD tubing & fittings. The compression ring on the fittings had be drilled out slightly.
> 
> The sleeving is MDPC-X SATA sleeve. It is around 3/8" IIRC.


Sun is out so I took a couple of pics from the bend I worked on yesterday.


----------



## dirty elf

serene is a word i would use to describe this build


----------



## Buehlar

Pure elegance @lowfat


----------



## lowfat

Thanks. A few more pics w/ the reservoir reinstalled.


----------



## lowfat

Finished off the rest of the acrylic tonight. I totally expect to be 100% done by next weekend.


----------



## imersa

Now that's how you bend tubes. Looks great.


----------



## Jhereg10

That's just beautiful.


----------



## lowfat

Thanks guys.









Spent a lot of yesterday working on the GPU cables. I am about half done, the other end of the cable is still unterminated.


----------



## dirty elf




----------



## greywarden

That just looks so clean, great job.


----------



## lowfat

Thanks.









Terminated the other end of the GPU cables.



ProGripe'd the 10GbE card.





EDIT: Took a couple more pics.


----------



## Gilles3000

Once again, incredible cables man.









I was wondering, how's the painted revodrive holding up? Have there been any issues due to the paint?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Once again, incredible cables man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering, how's the painted revodrive holding up? Have there been any issues due to the paint?


Thanks.

I haven't used the revodrive pretty much all year.









It is a terrible drive IMO. TRIM doesn't actually work unlike what OCZ had claimed. Boot times are at least half as long now w/ my single Mushkin Chronos Deluxe. RAID0 has little to no gains when it comes to desktops. Plus it being on a SATA to PCIe bridge didn't help.

But the drive still works fine.

I want to buy an Intel DC PC3500 400GB if/when they ever get released. Assuming it is a PCIe 3.0 x4 card as that is all I have open. Of course I will plasti-dip it as well to get rid of the green.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I want to buy an Intel DC PC3500 400GB if/when they ever get released. Assuming it is a PCIe 3.0 x4 card as that is all I have open. Of course I will plasti-dip it as well to get rid of the green.


I think some retailers are going to have the P3500 in stock later this month, €500 for a 400gb drive is still not something I'd be comfortable paying for tho. But at least its a good chunk cheaper than the P3600/3700


----------



## imersa

Rear cable management looking great!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Phenomenal work. Dig that you kept it sparse and simple; always brings attention to that gorgeous tubing work. Kudos to you, man, very clever and artistic.


----------



## Ninhalem

Lowfat,

After going back and reading the build log from when you rebooted the project, I must say everything is turning out to be top notch work and a labor of love. If you didn't love your work, then this would not be possible.

I do have one suggestion. Maybe a page or 2 back (I'm not sure, I have pages displaying 50 posts at a time), you have a shot of the total case put together before you sent the individual aluminum pieces to be powder coated. There was a picture of the case feet/rollers. My opinion is that the rollers are the only knock against your work. The rollers have this look and feeling of inferior quality. I think industrial rollers would be a better fit on the case. Something maybe like these Single Swivel and Rigid Wheels from McMaster-Carr. I think this would look better on your case instead of the current.


----------



## lowfat

The castors I am using are black anodized aluminum ones made by Lian Li. They look a million times better than other ones IMO. I'll be done this project hopefully by Monday, where I'll make sure to include pics showing the wheels. I think they fit rather well.


----------



## lowfat

Finished off the last cable this morning. Had a couple of cable mistakes that I had to fix. My sleeved acrylic was leaking at first but after tightening all the compression rings it no longer leaked. Bleeding was a nightmare but now is complete.

Posting from the rig right now. Not sure if I will be cutting a window for the side panel or if I'll just leave it off 24/7.


----------



## TRusselo

you probably know about this but in "case" you didnt....

window panel for A77F
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14141/win-165/Lian_Li_W-LF2AB-1_Full-Tower_Window_Side_Panel_PC-Z70_70F_A71F_A77F_P80N_PC-Z70B_PC-P80NB_PC-D8000.html?tl=g43c241s616&id=HM8PzQIG&mv_pc=917


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRusselo*
> 
> you probably know about this but in "case" you didnt....
> 
> window panel for A77F
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14141/win-165/Lian_Li_W-LF2AB-1_Full-Tower_Window_Side_Panel_PC-Z70_70F_A71F_A77F_P80N_PC-Z70B_PC-P80NB_PC-D8000.html?tl=g43c241s616&id=HM8PzQIG&mv_pc=917


Even if I liked the weird hourglass shape it is OOS. Pretty much all the replacement A77F parts have been OOS since I bought the case in 2012.


----------



## TRusselo

ahh ok then. yeah the shape isnt my preference either.

hey just noticed youre in alberta as well. I live in edmonton, currently working up in ft mac for a couple weeks. hotel room and few thousand dollar gaming rig... yup its alberta.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRusselo*
> 
> hey just noticed youre in alberta as well. I live in edmonton, currently working up in ft mac for a couple weeks. hotel room and few thousand dollar gaming rig... yup its alberta.


I don't even want to know you are paying for a hotel for a month. Grande Prairie is expensive. Ft Mac is even more so.


----------



## TRusselo

telus is paying for the hotel. radisson 250 per night.
funny i had the option of going to grand prarie instead of ft mac.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I don't even want to know you are paying for a hotel for a month. Grande Prairie is expensive. Ft Mac is even more so.


...never thought I'd say this, but your prices make Vancouver look 'affordable', in a weird, relative sort of way...


----------



## TRusselo

i lived here.. in fort mac last year when i was working as a millwright, i was paying 900$ per month for a BEDROOM in a shared house. that was bare minimum. later i was living with a freind for the same price, and he was paying 3200 per month for the 3 bedroom 1.5 bath, single floor of the house. the basement was another 2 bedroom 1 bath getting over 2000 per month.. thats over 5000 per month the landlord was getting for this house. thats fort mac. thats why me and another guy rented the other 2 of 3 rooms for 900 per month... thats normal here. bunch of strangers struggling to afford a shared house.... thats why i no longer live here. just coincidence that my new employer needed me up here temporarily.

i win


----------



## lowfat

OK I lied. That is just ridiculous compared to Grande Prairie. At least twice what I'd pay here.


----------



## GrimDoctor

I had some time today so I sat down and went through this entire log. Amazing. You have truly inspired me sir! From your sleeving to your bends to your photography and sheer attention to detail. Even better, you include great pictures, explanations and even products that you use along the way to get those amazing finishes. I want to learn how to get those pro touches when building and this log pretty much had it all for me.

I'm even using a photo as wallpaper now










This all probably sounds like brown-nosing but it has helped me a lot and sparked some things for me to try now too!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I had some time today so I sat down and went through this entire log. Amazing. You have truly inspired me sir!


Thanks a lot. The whole point of posting a log is IMO so other people can learn and/or borrow ideas.









*
FINAL PICS!*


----------



## CasP3r

Looks beautiful, really clean build and great attention to detail. The number one thing for me is still that cable management, that is absolutely incredible.







How exactly do you measure the length of each cable and sleeve once you've clamped them down to get them line up so perfectly?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasP3r*
> 
> Looks beautiful, really clean build and great attention to detail. The number one thing for me is still that cable management, that is absolutely incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly do you measure the length for each cable and sleeve once you've clamped them down to get them line up so perfectly?


Thanks a lot.









My method hasn't quite been perfected yet. But I work my way from one end of the cable to the other. I intentionally make all the wires too long. After I get to the PSU end I train and measure as best as possible. Then I cut off all the remaining sleeve/wire right at the PSU. I then removed the PSU and started crimping and sleeving. Making sure that every crimp is in exactly the same direction and the cuts are precise. It is stressful due to the lack of room. I don't want to say how many times I said some very foul swear words.


----------



## Anoxy

Wow. So elegant.


----------



## CasP3r

I'm a little bit scared to see what you can do once you've perfected your technique...









I can imagine that being quite an intensive task to do. I was tired of seeing sleeving when I finally completed the cables for my build and yours are just on a whole another level. But I'd imagine it must feel pretty darn great to look at the final product now because it's been such a long process and a labour of love.


----------



## Jhereg10

I am unworthy.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Those cable management clips look so badass. I never thought I'd say that. This build.


----------



## Gilles3000

Congrats on finally finishing it man, it looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## NKrader

holy hell man, finished amazing!


----------



## Buehlar

Yes sir!


----------



## GrimDoctor

Outstanding


----------



## Triniboi82

Master of cable management


----------



## francisw19

OMG that looks amazing! Well done!
















It's kinda trippy...the cables are so well hidden I keep thinking something's not plugged in but it's all there! Awesome work dude!


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Exsqueeze me. Did you just posted a picture of empty case and says build complete?

Very very pretty.

There's so much room here, I think just the air alone would drop your temperatures by a hefty margin.


----------



## zalbard

Amazing job, very clean. And only took you two years!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Holy cow it's finished! Wow... you, stren, and derick finishing builds, I think the world is ending and you guys know something about it, that's why your builds are done.

Looks fantastic! Nice to see it finished.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## TRusselo

jeez... i still cant belive how those wires stay so nice without hidden drops of super glue... or is there?

i cant even get my wires to stay that straight with combs....

link to photo


----------



## lowfat

Thanks a lot everyone.









No I don't use glue.









The cables stay in place so easily because all the cables are precisily the right length. They aren't pushing against each other. I can pull out all the devices and the cables will still hold their basic shape.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRusselo*
> 
> link to photo


Can't get the link to work.


----------



## MunneY

Im not sure what s better.... the pc or the pictures.... ggwp


----------



## Jameswalt1

Final pics are dangerously sexy @lowfat!

Amazing looking build


----------



## dirty elf

wow.

thats all i can muster.... wow.


----------



## Hasty

And your post is now top1 in the PcMasterRace subreddit!

The finished product is even better than I dared to imagine it. This is the kind of builds that inspire people in the community to step up their game.

Congratulation for finishing this work of art, man.


----------



## lowfat

Thanks guys.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> And your post is now top1 in the PcMasterRace subreddit!
> 
> The finished product is even better than I dared to imagine it. This is the kind of builds that inspire people in the community to step up their game.
> 
> Congratulation for finishing this work of art, man.


Early this morning I was on the front page. Was pretty exciting







. The views it generated was crazy. 85K views in under 24 hours. If I combine all the views on all the forums I posted my log on, it adds up to around 275K. And that was over 2.5 years.









I learned a whole lot from this project. Can't wait to try out my improved techniques and new ideas on my next build. Unfortunately since I am not a baller that won't likely be anytime soon.


----------



## Jakewat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early this morning I was on the front page. Was pretty exciting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The views it generated was crazy. 85K views in under 24 hours. If I combine all the views on all the forums I posted my log on, it adds up to around 275K. And that was over 2.5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a whole lot from this project. Can't wait to try out my improved techniques and new ideas on my next build. Unfortunately since I am not a baller that won't likely be anytime soon.


Well hopefully with this display you can go get some sponsorship and keep the ball rolling


----------



## uaedroid

Bravo!


----------



## linuxfueled

Nice!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakewat*
> 
> Well hopefully with this display you can go get some sponsorship and keep the ball rolling


This.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

This is so sick dude. Im a HUGE classic black Lian Li fanatic. This makes my heart soar. Fantastic build


----------



## Kokin

Great work on finally finishing everything!

My favorite part has to be the GT fan mod, was it inspired by LRT's mod from last year? Linky


----------



## lowfat

Thanks guys.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Great work on finally finishing everything!
> 
> My favorite part has to be the GT fan mod, was it inspired by LRT's mod from last year? Linky


We actually got the our ideas from the same place. We both belong to a private computer hardware forum. There is a guy from Austria there that just does amazing work. His fans are beautiful. An example.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We actually got the our ideas from the same place. We both belong to a private computer hardware forum. There is a guy from Austria there that just does amazing work. His fans are beautiful. An example.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*


Ya exactly. That is all copper FYI. So hot.


----------



## Kokin

My mouth literally dropped. That is truly amazing work.


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Ya exactly. That is all copper FYI. So hot.


but how do you mount it.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> but how do you mount it.


This was just a test fan he made. In his cases the support far from the hub would be welded to his case.


----------



## Ninhalem

I nominated you for the current MoTM. If you feel like you've moved into the professional bracket feel free to decline the nomination. I'll make sure to nominate you again for the Pro bracket if that's the decision you make.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> This was just a test fan he made. In his cases the support far from the hub would be welded to his case.


Any chance we can get more pictures or maybe even a link to his build log? I'm intrigued


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninhalem*
> 
> I nominated you for the current MoTM. If you feel like you've moved into the professional bracket feel free to decline the nomination. I'll make sure to nominate you again for the Pro bracket if that's the decision you make.


Thanks.









But I was planning on waiting for next month.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Any chance we can get more pictures or maybe even a link to his build log? I'm intrigued


The site is a private one and from what I can find it is the only site he posts on. I don't want to overstep so sorry.


----------



## Gilles3000

No problem man.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> The site is a private one and from what I can find it is the only site he posts on. I don't want to overstep so sorry.


Maybe you could convince him to join OCN or BitTech. He'll have some new fans either way. Get it? Fans? Bahahaha. Haha. Ha. Ok, I'm done.


----------



## deafboy

Holy crap
















Love it!


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> This was just a test fan he made. In his cases the support far from the *hub would be welded to his case*.


now that would be awesome


----------



## Solonowarion

So clean it looks like a render.


----------



## GrimDoctor

@lowfat just saw your build featured in my local PC Case Gear, congrats


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> So clean it looks like a render.










Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> @lowfat just saw your build featured in my local PC Case Gear, congrats


Thanks for the headsup. I do like knowing where my rig was posted.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Thanks a lot. The whole point of posting a log is IMO so other people can learn and/or borrow ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> FINAL PICS!*


I would want to have an Idea of how chill the CPU will be on max over volt conditons
I am dripping and jellous of your Computer it can be more chill than my sounldess devil (without phase chill blocks)


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Ordinarily I would comment about reposting all of the photos into your reply... but in this case I think I could easily look at that set of final pictures every day for many weeks and still find things I didn't notice.

Not that it's surprising, but congrats on finally finishing what is easily the most technically beautiful build I've seen... period. It's not even a MDPC... more like a BDPC.


----------



## CryptiK

Holy




























man, that is gorgeous.


----------



## AlderonnX

You got my vote in MOTM... Holy Cow the attention to detail on the wiring...


----------



## derickwm

Nice work dude. Shared on EK page


----------



## PCModderMike

This build had fallen off my radar....good thing I creep on derickwm and saw he posted in here.









Fantastic looking build lowfat....all that work really paid off.


----------



## AlderonnX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> You got my vote in MOTM... Holy Cow the attention to detail on the wiring...


I shared the link to the final Pics Post on my Facebook! People were pretty impressed!


----------



## Kidam101

Quick question if anyone can answer, what fan controller is he using. I have been trying to find an horizontal solution for a long time (all the ones like modmytoyz are plugged at a 90 angle on the PCB


----------



## Ninhalem

He's using a mCubed T-Balancer BigNG. It's similar to an Aquaero 5 LT.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

We dont talk about the Family......

Great work Lowfat,lovely details and a clean finish...

....And something we have come to expect from you,looking forward to the next one.


----------



## wjturner78

Very clean


----------



## JCG

Holy crap. That cable management is beyond awesome.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Thanks a lot. The whole point of posting a log is IMO so other people can learn and/or borrow ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> FINAL PICS!*



Truly an amazing build. One of your best builds to date.


----------



## SamuelITRW

Saying "Wow" would be an understatement! This has the best cable management I have ever seen.

Awesome work man and can't wait for your next master piece


----------



## lowfat

Thanks guys.

This one better be my best to date as I've spent about 50x more work on this versus any other build I've done.


----------



## mironccr345

The FT02 build is still up there in terms of one of your best, imo. But this build takes the cake. Where, I don't know? But it's somewhere awesome.


----------



## OwaN

Everything about this build is bad ass... including your awesome photography! Do you think you could add a part list or something to the first post to make the whole thing a bit more concise? It seems like you changed parts multiple times throughout the build and 27 pages is a lot to dig through!


----------



## patmat974

WOW! What an amazing build. Well done


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwaN*
> 
> Everything about this build is bad ass... including your awesome photography! Do you think you could add a part list or something to the first post to make the whole thing a bit more concise? It seems like you changed parts multiple times throughout the build and 27 pages is a lot to dig through!


Thanks.









And good idea. I've updated the first post with its current specifications.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patmat974*
> 
> WOW! What an amazing build. Well done


Thanks man. Appreciate it.


----------



## pandaman101

It looks like theres no pins on the CPU


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pandaman101*
> 
> It looks like theres no pins on the CPU


FYI, Intel CPU's haven't had pins for ages.

Btw, @lowfat, are you participating in the CM Case Mod World Series?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> FYI, Intel CPU's haven't had pins for ages.
> 
> Btw, @lowfat, are you participating in the CM Case Mod World Series?


Nah. Scratch builds and Cooler Master cases only.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Nah. Scratch builds and Cooler Master cases only.


Oh, that's kinda lame, and hilarious considering this:



http://imgur.com/LecJaQc


A Parvum Case


----------



## daguardian

That cable management and the way the whole system flows with the help of the sleeved tubing is mesmerizing, awesome work


----------



## small island

Cleanest build I've seen...Has my vote for MOTM


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Congratulations on the MOTM win @lowfat


----------



## Hukkel

Congrats on winning the MOTM buddy. You certainly deserved it!


----------



## GrimDoctor

Well deserved, congratulation


----------



## Tunz

Congrats on the win!


----------



## daguardian

MOTM congratulations!


----------



## Bart

Congrats Lowfat!! Well done and well deserved!


----------



## lowfat

Thanks guys.









Appreciate the votes.


----------



## TheMentalist

Congrats man, this is one sick build


----------



## Gilles3000

Congratz Lowfat!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the votes.


That's ok, just make sure that you pay me what you owe me .... $1 a vote, so $100 total.









(Kidding. You DESERVE this win.)


----------



## cptnighthawk666

good job homeslice....nice rig


----------



## hollowtek

my god... someone get this man best porno of the year award.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

oh man, does it get any better than this? This is a nop notch build. I cant wait until I can make an entry worthy enough of MOTM. Sleeving the tubing looks phenomenal. I had debated doing that for my upcoming linux build. But now that I have great pics for reference, I know that it will look great


----------



## YP5 Toronto

So sick...so clean.... well deserved.


----------



## Ass Dan




----------



## The Nopers




----------



## Twosevenska

Read everything once and reading it again. Amazing work and a good source of inspiration. I think it's time for me to start thinking on what to do with my PC-A10A.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Yeah, especially mid-way was the best, and some awesome trix there with the fans re-constructed to 140mm, and the sleaved tubes/hoses.. was really cool idéa! Nice log!


----------



## Farystar S7team

How can this really get any better, this is just out of this world. COngratz man !!!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Couldn't be more well-deserved.


----------



## fil1p

Looks awesome! Incredible cable management and I like the color scheme!


----------



## hanzy

Beautiful!

Sir lowfat:
Hey, I recognize some of the images from your avatar to be from the Wheel of Time comics, but are they _all_ from the comics??


----------



## lowfat

Thanks everyone.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanzy*
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> Sir lowfat:
> Hey, I recognize some of the images from your avatar to be from the Wheel of Time comics, but are they _all_ from the comics??











Tam & the baby is one of the covers available for the first _Eye of the World_ comic IIRC. Lan & Moiraine is one of the _New Spring_ comic covers. Perrin w/ the hammer is the ebook cover from _Towers of Midnight_.


----------



## Deedaz

wow that is amazing work! Somehow I completely missed this build log until now







Is that cable sleeving on the tubing? It looks really good, loving the color scheme on this one.


----------



## jodybdesigns

OMG, this is hands down the cleanest build I ever seen in my life. The sleeves on the acrylic tubing, and how you have the PSU sleeves JUST PERFECT, with no combs.

So sexy....


----------



## Lord Xeb

Holy crap. Million Dollar PC!


----------



## snipekill2445

Wow, definitely never seen sleeving as tidy as you've got it, top stuff man!


----------



## warr10r

Awesome build Lowfat! Fantastic pictures, I love the clean look you gave your rig. You should be damn proud of that beast!


----------



## roguetrip

Great build. Need more work on the front, like a solid grill instead of the 5.25 bay vents.


----------



## lowfat

Thanks guys.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twosevenska*
> 
> Read everything once and reading it again. Amazing work and a good source of inspiration. I think it's time for me to start thinking on what to do with my PC-A10A.


PC-A10A would be a good canvas for case modding IMO. Keep the silver exterior but get the interior done in black. If you are good w/ a saw you could fit massive rads in the bottom section.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedaz*
> 
> wow that is amazing work! Somehow I completely missed this build log until now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that cable sleeving on the tubing? It looks really good, loving the color scheme on this one.


Yes there is sleeving over the tubing. Most sleeving designed for SATA sleeving will fit 1/2" OD tubing. I had to drill out all the compression fittings to make room for the tubing though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roguetrip*
> 
> Great build. Need more work on the front, like a solid grill instead of the 5.25 bay vents.


Thanks for you comment but I personally love the front of the case. I think it would look rather boring and plain w/ just a single piece instead of all the 5.25" covers.


----------



## jdstock76

Complete sexiness!!!! Great job!


----------



## edwardm

The cabling... So clean and neat, love it.


----------



## lmarklar

I've been drooling over how clean this build is for about a week now. I have a question for you if you have time! How did you get your cables so clean on the ends? Is that just you training the cables or is there something holding them together as a group aside from your clamps?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmarklar*
> 
> I've been drooling over how clean this build is for about a week now. I have a question for you if you have time! How did you get your cables so clean on the ends? Is that just you training the cables or is there something holding them together as a group aside from your clamps?


The most important part is having the sleeving extremely tight over the wire. This provides the cable w/ rigidity. Secondly since all the wires are the perfect length. So none of the wires are pushing each other out of place. Then the wires can be trained.


----------



## wjturner78

Lowfat have you ever thought about doing something like this? It's eltape under sleeving sorry about the pic quality I snapped them with my phone real quick


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wjturner78*
> 
> Lowfat have you ever thought about doing something like this? It's eltape under sleeving sorry about the pic quality I snapped them with my phone real quick


Interesting idea. Any pictures w/ a darker environment to show how well it lights up?

I don't have any lights in this build at all but I would consider doing that for my next build.


----------



## wjturner78

Just took this from my phone with the lights off... it glows extremely well. I'm also playing with sleeving my wires with an elwire in them but I'll have to show you that tomorrow


----------



## wjturner78

If you look closely at the usb on the d5 you can see the elwire under the sleeve


----------



## theshadowofsam

I looked back and couldn't find it, but did you get a full cover EK water block on a classified. If so, how did you do it?

Best build I've ever seen. Ever.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theshadowofsam*
> 
> I looked back and couldn't find it, but did you get a full cover EK water block on a classified. If so, how did you do it?
> 
> Best build I've ever seen. Ever.


I am using an Asus Strix not a Classified but no I am not using a full cover block. Just an EK Thermosphere.


----------



## theshadowofsam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I am using an Asus Strix not a Classified but no I am not using a full cover block. Just an EK Thermosphere.


Ah. I dont remember where I saw it. Thanks anyway!


----------



## wjturner78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Interesting idea. Any pictures w/ a darker environment to show how well it lights up?
> 
> I don't have any lights in this build at all but I would consider doing that for my next build.




i really like how it looks once installed


----------



## Nukemaster

looks good.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Beautiful.


----------



## andvidia

I hope to be successful


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wjturner78*
> 
> i really like how it looks once installed


I wonder how it will look with black sleeving. I'll probably try this out in my next build.


----------



## wjturner78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I wonder how it will look with black sleeving. I'll probably try this out in my next build.


ive been playing with different sleeving and colors. it shows up better using plastic sleeving but if the color of the eltape isnt the same as the sleeving its gonna show through which might look good if contrasting colors is part of the theme. black sleeving and purple tape i thought looked good cause the purple was dark enough to not shine through the sleeve and bright enough to "pop" when turner on.

ive also been playing with elwire heres what i did to my ram


----------



## Tarifas

Beautiful, Bravo


----------



## wjturner78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I wonder how it will look with black sleeving. I'll probably try this out in my next build.


im gonna hook up my ram sticks to en elsequencer and see what fun i can have programming some flashing , chasing , dancing effects. i think it will look really cool and its almost un-noticable when off


----------



## patmat974

Where would you find elwire and eltape?


----------



## wjturner78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patmat974*
> 
> Where would you find elwire and eltape?


amazon and frys electronics is where I got mine. There's tons of sellers online. I'm purchasing my sequencer from sparkfun


----------



## patmat974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wjturner78*
> 
> amazon and frys electronics is where I got mine. There's tons of sellers online. I'm purchasing my sequencer from sparkfun


Thank you for the data.


----------



## sage101

This has to be the best cable management I've seen in my life internet included.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Incredible detail... as mentioned, the wiring is hands down amazing. Great work, and thank you for sharing this piece of inspiration.









*Quick question: What power board are you using on the backside for your 3 and 4-pins?*


----------



## lowfat

Thanks guys.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> *Quick question: What power board are you using on the backside for your 3 and 4-pins?*


The board on the back is a T-Balancer BigNG fan controller. It is ancient tech but it works fine for controlling my 3-pin fans.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The board on the back is a T-Balancer BigNG fan controller. It is ancient tech but it works fine for controlling my 3-pin fans.


Thanks for getting back to me on this! Hmm, one last question. What type of Plasti-Dip did you use on those back plate components? Really awesome look... I've heard Plasti-Dip before from other builds, but I really love this black.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me on this! Hmm, one last question. What type of Plasti-Dip did you use on those back plate components? Really awesome look... I've heard Plasti-Dip before from other builds, but I really love this black.


I use Rustoleum Flexidip. It is IMO a superior product.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I use Rustoleum Flexidip. It is IMO a superior product.


Time to pay my local Lowes store a visit







Thanks!


----------



## lowfat

Getting ready to do some small hardware upgrades to the Lian Li.

i5-6400. Definitely will be delidding and overclocking.


32GB DDR4. Meant to buy 16GBx2 but it seems I messed up. O well. When I am ready to upgrade to 64GB I'll just have to sell these off. I will either be painting them or pulling the spreaders off.


Asus Z170-A.




256GB Samsung 950 Pro. This is the reason I am upgrading. I've been wanting an NVMe drive since they were just rumours. Current board doesn't support NVMe booting, even w/ drives like the Intel 750.


Pulling off the white pieces on the motherboard to strip and dip.


I can't believe Asus is still using a nasty dark brown soldermask. What is this, 2012 or something? I had thought this was matte black like the Gigabyte boards.


----------



## NKrader

the long awaited update!


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Why did we not upgrade to an i7?
what is the hold back for going I7 on the 6XXX series intel.

I'm not into intel so it would be helpfull if you explained to me

4770k Was I7
and upgrading to I5 latest cpu would mean were getting more performance than old I7?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Why did we not upgrade to an i7?
> what is the hold back for going I7 on the 6XXX series intel.
> 
> I'm not into intel so it would be helpfull if you explained to me


Price and/or he doesn't need hyperthreading, are the first things that come to mind.

The I5 6400 is a pretty great bargain now that you can overclock non K skylake too.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Why did we not upgrade to an i7?
> what is the hold back for going I7 on the 6XXX series intel.
> 
> I'm not into intel so it would be helpfull if you explained to me
> 
> 4770k Was I7
> and upgrading to I5 latest cpu would mean were getting more performance than old I7?


Like Gilles3000 said, price. $270 CAD versus $580 CAD for the 6700K. I don't do anything CPU intensive except for gaming on this rig. I've really only played a single game that actually benefited from moving to 8 threads. That definitely isn't worth the extra $300.


----------



## Nukemaster

Love the ram image.

The red is intense. Did you edit that to bring out the color like that?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Love the ram image.
> 
> The red is intense. Did you edit that to bring out the color like that?


Just the basic adjustments that Lightroom automatically does when it imports my photos. +10 contrast, -10 highlights, -10 shadows, +15 clarity. No adjustments to colours at all. I'd never do that as I don't believe that ever looks good.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Like Gilles3000 said, price. $270 CAD versus $580 CAD for the 6700K. I don't do anything CPU intensive except for gaming on this rig. I've really only played a single game that actually benefited from moving to 8 threads. That definitely isn't worth the extra $300.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Price and/or he doesn't need hyperthreading, are the first things that come to mind.
> 
> The I5 6400 is a pretty great bargain now that you can overclock non K skylake too.


I see,
Save up money to get faster storage right? M.2 drive


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> I see,
> Save up money to get faster storage right? M.2 drive


I just wanted the cheapest possible 4 core overclockable system that could support NVMe. It wasn't till AFTER I bought this stuff did I realize I could have bios modded my current system to use NVMe Intel 750s.










The trim pieces pulled off.


Heatspreaders came off ridiculously easy. These G.Skills have nice thick aluminum spreaders so they didn't bend at all.










Painting the edges of the PCBs to get rid of that nasty yellow edge.


3D printed something to 'assist' with delidding. Honestly it isn't very good.










A couple of pics of the naked board.






Dipped the IO cover. Flat black base coat w/ single coat of a metallic pearl I mixed up. Looks fantastic. Sun was already down when I took the pic so better pics will have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Bart

Damn man, you take such awesome pics!


----------



## lowfat

Delidded the CPU w/ the vice method as the tool I printed didn't work.







Polished up a Supreme HF as I'll be using instead of the LTX.


----------



## Deedaz

Amazing work on that polish job


----------



## Gunfire

Nice! Stoked for the update, time to update the system specs in your sig, eh?


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Is it delided and running delid without IHS?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Supreme HF is still my favorite CPU block. Looks fantastic!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## lowfat

Thanks y'all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Is it delided and running delid without IHS?


No I reinstalled the IHS. I don't think the gains are worth the risk.


----------



## KG101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Thanks y'all.
> No I reinstalled the IHS. I don't think the gains are worth the risk.


Did you remove the black gasket glue goop from both the cpu & The ihs this time ..
That is a very important step I see a lot of it left it seems hooook it up rub that ishh off it brothaaaa


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG101*
> 
> Did you remove the black gasket glue goop from both the cpu & The ihs this time ..
> That is a very important step
> 
> Kinda asked you that in PM, earlier bro.


I've removed enough of it that if I sit the IHS on the die, you can see a gap around the entire IHS. So enough of it is definitely removed. I've done quite a few delids before. This is my 5th IIRC.


----------



## derickwm

Nice polish man. Going to have to do that one of these days for the blocks in the MKII


----------



## Spenning

That EK block looks bloody gorgeous mate. Awesome photography as always


----------



## lowfat

Thanks guys.

So last night either my SSD or my SATA cable died. Either of which requires me to pull the motherboard







. So I am pulling the rig apart a few days early I guess.

Old w/ the new.


Nickel on the LTX is stained rather heavily. This is the last I'll definitely ever be using dye. IMO it takes away from the polished blocks anyways.


Just a random pic of the new ram. I must say it looks super clean w/ the sinks off.


Decided I needed to take some better pics of the Supreme HF showing its detail.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

How thick is the copper base on the aupreme hf? 5mm thick?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> How thick is the copper base on the aupreme hf? 5mm thick?


Milled from ~6.2 mm thick copper. But I can't measure the inside depth.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

WOW, thats thick.

I thought the block with the thickest copper base would be 5MM, but heres a 6.2MM made from EK waterblocks


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Just a random pic of the new ram. I must say it looks super clean w/ the sinks off.


have you done this before? i hate the look of the the heatsinks on my corsair vengance pro sticks... thinking of removing and painting or just leaving them off. I know most issues with RAM and heat are a myth, but i have never seen a system running with naked RAM before. will this be an issue with overclocking?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> have you done this before? i hate the look of the the heatsinks on my corsair vengance pro sticks... thinking of removing and painting or just leaving them off. I know most issues with RAM and heat are a myth, but i have never seen a system running with naked RAM before. will this be an issue with overclocking?


I have done it before with some G.Skill DDR3. Didn't overclock with it. I have my doubts it will affect clocking at all though. Especially with DDR4 as it is so low voltage. After I get the rig running, I will get ram temperatures with an ir gun. Although this is rather cheap ram so I doubt I'll be getting high clocks with it.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

If you want to remove ram heat sinks, make sure you heat gun it or heat it up somehow.
Watch some tutorials.

If you don't heat up the ram, the doubble sided tape will ripp of your chip.
When you remove the heat sink


----------



## lowfat

Pulled apart the Thermosphere. Looking rather nasty.


After polishing.








Taking the the pump out to clean and polish was a ridiculous amount of work. Had to disassemble pretty much the entire case. Had to remove all the radiators, the case roof, remove 10 rivets, remove false floor, power supply, depin both pump cables, then finally was able to access the area to remove the pump.









Spent a lot of yesterday on the pump. Started by polishing up the pump motor. Can't have no dull metal in my rig.










Then on to the pump top. This was the CSQ top however CSQ wasn't in my theme no more so I hit the sandpaper hard. 5 sheets of 40 grit, 2 sheets of 60g, then one sheet each of 100, 150, 220, 400, 600, 800, 1000, 2000, then finished w/ 3000g. Then machine/hand polished w/ PlastX. Then machine/hand polished w/ Carpro Reflect. Then 1 coat of Carpro Cquartz. Then 2 coats of Carpro Reload.









This is how much material was taking off the pump top. To give scale, that is about 5 inches across.


Macro.


The top in all its polished glory.








And a couple of group photos.


----------



## Gilles3000




----------



## RoostrC0gburn

when browsing any lowfat build log, i find myself continually asking myself, 'how is this possible? how did lowfat do it?'


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Wow the plastic is so shiny its like diamond, reflecting allot of light.


----------



## catbuster

Very nice polish


----------



## Spenning

That ram







and then you bring forth those block??















Why don't EK make them like this?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> That ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then you bring forth those block??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't EK make them like this?


The ram unfortunately has a bad stick. Getting errors in memtest. Really should have tested before popping the spreaders off







. I've ordered a 2x16GB set to replace them. Also G.Skill so they should still have the clean matte black PCBs.

It really isn't possible for a manufacturer to sell optically clear machined acrylic parts. Even w/ really expensive machinery there will always be tooling marks where the acrylic was milled. Really the only way to remove these marks is w/ sanding/polishing. Their newer parts are significantly more clear than the blocks of 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Spenning

I can't imagine what it would look like with clear acrylic and polished copper. I dare you to try it out sometime


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> I can't imagine what it would look like with clear acrylic and polished copper. I dare you to try it out sometime


The problem w/ copper is that it oxidizes w/ it is in contact w/ air rather quickly. I am not sure if the automotive protectants I use will help with that. I'll more than likely stick w/ acrylic and nickel for my builds though.

Installed the new board in the case to see what needs to be done to get it to work. This is probably the biggest issue. On the Asus board the 8-pin is reverse to how it was on the Gigabyte. This is going to be a huge headache. Will likely need to build a new cable from scratch.


Just a random shot of the CPU block.










24-pin connector was about 3-4 cm lower than the Gigabyte. However it still is holding its shape. Even just slightly more and it would start to deform I think. Got lucky here.


GPU sits in the same slot so the cables are still good obviously. Rather surprised how after 14 months the cables are still holding their shape perfectly. You can see the front panel power/reset cables are pretty much in the same place as the Gigabyte board as well.


----------



## BlackAcid

Super Hyped to see the update. I loved it before, and I am sooo gonna love it now!


----------



## Spenning

I'm just amazed by your attention to details. Everything here is top notch :thumbsup: I read through the whole thread last night for the second time. It still amazes me how magnificent your work is,


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Seeing that you took so much material off the pump top, make sure your fittings still sit flush and create a good seal with it before filling the loop!


----------



## Spenning

What pump is that actually? It doesn't look like the laing d5 I get up when I search for it on google.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> What pump is that actually? It doesn't look like the laing d5 I get up when I search for it on google.


It is a PWM D5 w/ EK CSQ top and EK nickel pump cover.


----------



## Spenning

Thanks. would polishing this be as great? barrow pump top


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> Thanks. would polishing this be as great? barrow pump top


It could be if you are willing to put the time in to it.


----------



## lowfat

Reinstalled the false floor, pump, and power supply this morning. It took at least 2 hours for me to figure out how to do it again.


----------



## thrasherht

I love absolutely every part of your build.
It is truly magnificent.

However I think if I had to pick anything to critique, it would be the fan on the PSU.
I can't put my finger on it, but I feel like it needs something. It isn't bad, just I have this gut feeling it could be made more awesome.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> I love absolutely every part of your build.
> It is truly magnificent.
> 
> However I think if I had to pick anything to critique, it would be the fan on the PSU.
> I can't put my finger on it, but I feel like it needs something. It isn't bad, just I have this gut feeling it could be made more awesome.


I did replace the stock fan on the PSU w/ a 140mm Yate Loon. I like the way it looks but I hate seeing the wires inside. Thinking about spray painting the insides of the PSU.









So I got my new ram the other day. So I've spent most of the last week overclocking and troubleshooting. So I didn't get much work done. Was able to clock the 6400 to 4.725GHz very easily. But the system would become unstable when idling so I had to drop the blck down to 170, so 4.6GHz.








http://hostthenpost.org

The 'sinks' are extremely thin. They should come up w/ pretty much no effort.


Took this picture of the pump from a different angle to show how the actual pump body shines.


I did get the radiator cleaned and reinstalled though. Shamelessly throwing in some more pump pics since I like taking pictures of it.


----------



## catbuster

Pump looks awesome, cant get tired of pictures


----------



## jodybdesigns

Hey @lowfat. I saw you mention what you used to polish your acrylic. But I can't find it. What did you use? I have some scratches on my rezzie and I have been using Mothers on the outside, but I have no where near that nice crystal effect you have going. What did you use? And you did do it by hand right?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> Hey @lowfat. I saw you mention what you used to polish your acrylic. But I can't find it. What did you use? I have some scratches on my rezzie and I have been using Mothers on the outside, but I have no where near that nice crystal effect you have going. What did you use? And you did do it by hand right?


There is a link in my sig to a guide.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> There is a link in my sig to a guide.


Ah yep there it is! Thanks!

*edit* Nice guide. Did you hold the sandpaper onto a piece of block to have a complete even flat sanding surface? I see you used a mirror to "tell" if you have a flat surface. I have done bodywork on cars and I have some good body work tools laying around is why I ask (but I imagine they wouldn't hurt regardless)


----------



## lowfat

Took the rig down again yesterday to put it back in the Lian Li as I need hardware in their to do the remainder. Just need to do the 8-pin and one bend.

I will have to take the entire thing apart one more time when the replacement SSD comes from Mushkin. Which hopefully shouldn't be more than a week or so.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> Ah yep there it is! Thanks!
> 
> *edit* Nice guide. Did you hold the sandpaper onto a piece of block to have a complete even flat sanding surface? I see you used a mirror to "tell" if you have a flat surface. I have done bodywork on cars and I have some good body work tools laying around is why I ask (but I imagine they wouldn't hurt regardless)


Didn't see your edit at first. I sand on a piece of glass for the flat edges.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Holy crap those tubes! Is that a giant paracord?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> Holy crap those tubes! Is that a giant paracord?


It is PET sleeving. Specifically MDPC-X Grand Bleu SATA sleeving. SATA sleeving will fit over 1/2" OD tubing. For acrylic tubing the compression fittings need to be modified.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> It is PET sleeving. Specifically MDPC-X Grand Bleu SATA sleeving. SATA sleeving will fit over 1/2" OD tubing. For acrylic tubing the compression fittings need to be modified.


Ah yep I have seen that. Nice to know it fits tubing. Thanks


----------



## lowfat

A few more pics after I finished bending the last pipe. Hadn't done any acrylic bending in 1.5 years so it took pretty much most of an afternoon.

















Just waiting for the SSD to come back from RMA. Finish the 8-pin. And I also ordered another 32GB of ram today.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Why are the water tubes sleaved up? Whats the story behind the astheics of sleves water tubes


----------



## Spenning

Just magnificent


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Why are the water tubes sleaved up? Whats the story behind the astheics of sleves water tubes


Easiest way to match the colour of the rest of the system. It is unique, AFAIK I haven't seen anyone else sleeve acrylic tubing yet. And I also get coloured tubing w/o having to use dye.


----------



## willemdoom

Looks beautiful, what kind of interesting expansion cards are you running?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Looks beautiful, what kind of interesting expansion cards are you running?


Top is a 240GB OCZ Revodrive 3. Card below that is an X-Fi Titanium HD. Then below that is an Intel XF SR 10GbE NIC.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Easiest way to match the colour of the rest of the system. It is unique, AFAIK I haven't seen anyone else sleeve acrylic tubing yet. And I also get coloured tubing w/o having to use dye.


That means this pc is unique







Nice


----------



## lowfat

V1.1 of Big Lian Li is complete. Well minus the 32GB of ram I ordered 2 days ago.

i5-6400 @ 4.7GHz. Asus Z170-A. Asus GTX980 Strix. 32GB G.Skill DDR4 @ 2800MHz. Silverstone ST1000G. Lian Li PC-A77F. 256GB Samsung 950 Pro. 480GB Mushkin Striker. 240GB OCZ Revodrive 3. Intel 10GbE NIC. Creative X-Fi Titanium HD.

EK Supreme HF. EK Thermosphere. EK D5 w/ CSQ top and nickel pump cover. HWLabs 280 SR1. Coolgate 420. Primochill fittings & tubing. XSPC Photon.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## BlackAcid

Beatiful. Greetings from AB!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Great job as always









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Spenning

A whole new level of beauty. Congratulations man, you broke my jaw when it dropped


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Why are the water tubes sleaved up? Whats the story behind the astheics of sleves water tubes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easiest way to match the colour of the rest of the system. It is unique, AFAIK I haven't seen anyone else sleeve acrylic tubing yet. And I also get coloured tubing w/o having to use dye.
Click to expand...

u wot m8










Need to work on mine a bit though. Ugly heatshrink is ugly.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> u wot m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to work on mine a bit though. Ugly heatshrink is ugly.


I've seen the rig. Didn't realize the tubing was sleeved tho.









Throw the compression sleeve in a vice and slowly use a stepped drill bit to widen the hole. One you are getting close, flip the compression sleeve and drill from the backside. Keep trying to fit a piece of acrylic through w/ sleeving over top of it often so you don't end up drilling off too much material from the compression ring. Afterward file it smooth so the compression sleeve doesn't cut the sleeving.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> u wot m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to work on mine a bit though. Ugly heatshrink is ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the rig. Didn't realize the tubing was sleeved tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw the compression sleeve in a vice and slowly use a stepped drill bit to widen the hole. One you are getting close, flip the compression sleeve and drill from the backside. Keep trying to fit a piece of acrylic through w/ sleeving over top of it often so you don't end up drilling off too much material from the compression ring. Afterward file it smooth so the compression sleeve doesn't cut the sleeving.
Click to expand...

Cheers! Will have to give it a shot for an upcoming project. Sadly the above machine has been in Intel's hands for quite some time and probably wont' be getting it back.


----------



## Spenning

I'm sure it has been asked before, but I'm just curious about what sleeve you actually use. it's grand bleu and shade 19? or am I wrong?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> I'm sure it has been asked before, but I'm just curious about what sleeve you actually use. it's grand bleu and shade 19? or am I wrong?


Grand Bleu and black. Shade 19 looks like this.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/tulcakelume/media/PCA77F/_MG_4253-1.jpg.html


----------



## KG101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I've seen the rig. Didn't realize the tubing was sleeved tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw the compression sleeve in a vice and slowly use a stepped drill bit to widen the hole. One you are getting close, flip the compression sleeve and drill from the backside. Keep trying to fit a piece of acrylic through w/ sleeving over top of it often so you don't end up drilling off too much material from the compression ring. Afterward file it smooth so the compression sleeve doesn't cut the sleeving.


oooo dat is jus tewteww much


----------



## valleyman86

Quote:


> Throw the compression sleeve in a vice and slowly use a stepped drill bit to widen the hole. One you are getting close, flip the compression sleeve and drill from the backside. Keep trying to fit a piece of acrylic through w/ sleeving over top of it often so you don't end up drilling off too much material from the compression ring. Afterward file it smooth so the compression sleeve doesn't cut the sleeving.


@lowfat I am working on this now. When you got the sleeve in did you slip it over the top of the first o-ring? How far in around the o-ring did you go to prevent compromising the seal? Thanks in advance for any advice on this.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valleyman86*
> 
> @lowfat I am working on this now. When you got the sleeve in did you slip it over the top of the first o-ring? How far in around the o-ring did you go to prevent compromising the seal? Thanks in advance for any advice on this.


It goes between the compression ring and the top oring. I leave about 5mm inside the ring. With the Primochill fittings you can fit about 10mm and still be able to screw down the compression ring. What is important is the edge of the sleeving is smooth. Otherwise it will catch in the threads and the ring will be very difficult to screw down.


----------



## valleyman86

Awesome! Thanks for the advice. I bought a bitspower and a koolance fitting to test and play around with before I commit to a full set of fittings. It seems the koolance has very little room but sounds like you actually pushed it in passed the o-ring and the limitation was more with the threads? I was thinking I needed to put it in like 1-2mm to minimize compromising the seal. I haven't gotten the bitspower fitting yet so ill see what it is like later.


----------



## WebsterXC

Just logged in after months of inactivity to comment on this! I subbed to this almost two years ago; I was lurking and was very pleased to see this worklog was still going.

As always, great work Lowfat. By far the cleanest rig I've ever seen, I can't get over the epic cabling


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valleyman86*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks for the advice. I bought a bitspower and a koolance fitting to test and play around with before I commit to a full set of fittings. It seems the koolance has very little room but sounds like you actually pushed it in passed the o-ring and the limitation was more with the threads? I was thinking I needed to put it in like 1-2mm to minimize compromising the seal. I haven't gotten the bitspower fitting yet so ill see what it is like later.


The sleeving just bunches up on top of the o ring. As long as the oring is still seated where it is suppose to be it shouldn't leak.


----------



## Spenning

Thanks for the quick answer Lowfat. I'm still deciding on my colour scheme. Are you okay with me stealing some ideas?


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> Thanks for the quick answer Lowfat. I'm still deciding on my colour scheme. Are you okay with me stealing some ideas?


This whole forum is about stealing each others ideas







And I mean this in a very positive sense


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Just logged in after months of inactivity to comment on this! I subbed to this almost two years ago; I was lurking and was very pleased to see this worklog was still going.
> 
> As always, great work Lowfat. By far the cleanest rig I've ever seen, I can't get over the epic cabling


Thanks bro.









Started a new build if you are interested.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1594903/queen-of-dreams-ocd-2xe5-2670-esxi-server/0_20
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> Thanks for the quick answer Lowfat. I'm still deciding on my colour scheme. Are you okay with me stealing some ideas?


Feel free. Almost everything I did in this thread, I documented on how to do it. I wouldn't have done so if I didn't want people to attempt it.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not Valdez, ~900 miles to the west, out towards Russia. Good ol Dutch Harbor.


Old posts but worth the mention - the man below has a point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Go fishing.


I lived in Dutch Harbor for a little over a year. All I did was work and fish. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Blackbird89

Oh wow!! How did you do these cables to begin with? do they all need to be covered individually plugged out and re connected??


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackbird89*
> 
> Oh wow!! How did you do these cables to begin with? do they all need to be covered individually plugged out and re connected??


Read from here for a few pages. You should get the general idea. The cables were made from scratch inside the case. It is impossible to remove them from the case w/o taking the connectors off, which was a bad idea when looking back at it. To remove the combs after I was done, I did have to once again remove the connectors and remove the combs.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1287144/lowfats-big-lian-li-motm-jan-2015-finished-again-mar-09-2016/540_20#post_21479704


----------



## GamersCare

What crimper and stripper do you use?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Was sleeving the pumps when I realized the wires were to small to do properly. Soldered on some 20 awg wire instead of the 22. First pump went well enough.
> 
> 
> Second pump unfortunately did not go well at all. Upon pulling it out I noticed the soldermask was missing in parts and the trace was lifting up and broken. Not sure how it was still working (maybe it wasn't?).
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned up up and tried to repair the PCB but it would just short out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't really need two pumps, so I could drop down to a single pump w/ no affect on performance. I'd just lose the redundancy. I also have replacement PCBs I could install, but I'd lose PWM which is important to me as I like my quiet I can make the pumps run.
> 
> And I'll throw in a few pics of my crimper and stripper.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamersCare*
> 
> What crimper and stripper do you use?


In that post I was using some cheap crap strippers. I now use Knipex strippers and I still use the same MDPC-X crimpers.


----------



## GamersCare

Oh okay. Do you use the knipex strippers that only go down to 6mm to 12mm?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> In that post I was using some cheap crap strippers. I now use Knipex strippers and I still use the same MDPC-X crimpers.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamersCare*
> 
> Oh okay. Do you use the knipex strippers that only go down to 6mm to 12mm?


I use the 12 62 180s
https://www.amazon.com/Knipex-1262180-Adjusting-Insulation-Strippers/dp/B003B8WB5U

Honestly the consistency of my sleeving went way up due to them. They get a perfectly straight, exact same length strip every time. For computer wiring I keep it set to the shortest setting.


----------



## GamersCare

Those are what I almost bought, but they strip at the very least 6mm or more and I thought it was advised to strip about 3mm? Do you cut some of the wire after you crimp?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I use the 12 62 180s
> https://www.amazon.com/Knipex-1262180-Adjusting-Insulation-Strippers/dp/B003B8WB5U
> 
> Honestly the consistency of my sleeving went way up due to them. They get a perfectly straight, exact same length strip every time. For computer wiring I keep it set to the shortest setting.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamersCare*
> 
> Those are what I almost bought, but they strip at the very least 6mm or more and I thought it was advised to strip about 3mm? Do you cut some of the wire after you crimp?


They cut to 4.5mm at the lowest strip setting, which is perfect. These are what Lutro0 and MCPC-X use to sell for strippers.


----------



## GamersCare

Oh weird. The description says 6mm. It looked like it had marks staring at 6mm on the side of the strippers.

Do you crimp them partially then finish the crimp after sliding it over wire? Or do you do it all at once?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> They cut to 4.5mm at the lowest strip setting, which is perfect. These are what Lutro0 and MCPC-X use to sell for strippers.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamersCare*
> 
> Do you crimp them partially then finish the crimp after sliding it over wire?


Don't even know what that means.








Quote:


> Or do you do it all at once?


All at once.


----------



## GamersCare

Lutro0 made a video with NVidia about pre crimping to three clicks, sliding the terminal over the wire, then crimp.
That way wasn't working for me at all. I'm having a really hard time getting both ends straight with each other. Where did you learn how to crimp?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Don't even know what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All at once.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamersCare*
> 
> Lutro0 made a video with NVidia about pre crimping to three clicks, sliding the terminal over the wire, then crimp.
> That way wasn't working for me at all. I'm having a really hard time getting both ends straight with each other. Where did you learn how to crimp?


I learned myself. Wasn't any guides out there when is started sleeving. What crimpers are you using? Big differerence between the MDPC-X crimper and cheaper crimpers. The first crimpers I bought weren't any good, all the wings would end up being bend all over the place.

1. Cut wire w/ a sharp pair of flush cutters.
2. Strip wire to 4.5mm.
3. Insert crimp in to crimper. Without inserting the wire, you click the crimp until the wings of the crimp just start to bend. Which happens a single click has full seated. At least this is true w/ the MDPC-X crimper. I am not sure how it is w/ the Lutro0 crimper, but it is a good crimper, but I believe it is designed for 16AWG wire.
4. Flatten the stripped part of the wire with your fingers. You shouldn't need to twist it. Once flattened it should slide right in to the crimp w/ no force. If there is any force pull the wire out and twist it slightly.
5. Crimp. I like to release the crimper a single click early as I find that crimping all the way till it releases on its own, bends the crimp, thus weakening it.


----------



## GamersCare

I have the MODDIY and Mainframe Customs crimpers. The MFC are milled out while the others are not.

1. Doin it
2. I'll buy he knipex
3. How far do you stick it in? Do you go as far as to make the jacket fright up against the small wings of the terminal?
4. Do you crimp down to the point where the little wings are also turning in? That's why you have to flatten the wire to slide it in? I would take pictures of how I'm doing it but I'm at work. Lol
5. That makes sense. Both crimpers of mine bend it a bit if I crimp all the way down

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I learned myself. Wasn't any guides out there when is started sleeving. What crimpers are you using? Big differerence between the MDPC-X crimper and cheaper crimpers. The first crimpers I bought weren't any good, all the wings would end up being bend all over the place.
> 
> 1. Cut wire w/ a sharp pair of flush cutters.
> 2. Strip wire to 4.5mm.
> 3. Insert crimp in to crimper. Without inserting the wire, you click the crimp until the wings of the crimp just start to bend. Which happens a single click has full seated. At least this is true w/ the MDPC-X crimper. I am not sure how it is w/ the Lutro0 crimper, but it is a good crimper, but I believe it is designed for 16AWG wire.
> 4. Flatten the stripped part of the wire with your fingers. You shouldn't need to twist it. Once flattened it should slide right in to the crimp w/ no force. If there is any force pull the wire out and twist it slightly.
> 5. Crimp. I like to release the crimper a single click early as I find that crimping all the way till it releases on its own, bends the crimp, thus weakening it.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamersCare*
> 
> I have the MODDIY and Mainframe Customs crimpers. The MFC are milled out while the others are not.
> 
> 1. Doin it
> 2. I'll buy he knipex
> 3. How far do you stick it in? Do you go as far as to make the jacket fright up against the small wings of the terminal?
> 4. Do you crimp down to the point where the little wings are also turning in? That's why you have to flatten the wire to slide it in? I would take pictures of how I'm doing it but I'm at work. Lol
> 5. That makes sense. Both crimpers of mine bend it a bit if I crimp all the way down


The stripped cable goes in far as it will go, 4.5mm.

Like before I insert the wire? No. The crimp only gets bent w/ one click of the crimper, the outer wings bend ever so slightly.

I flatten the stripped part of the wire so that it goes in the crimp w/ zero force. The crimp isn't circular like the wire. So flattening helps it slide right in.


----------



## GamersCare

Okay great. I'll give that a try. Any technique of keeping the terminals to face the same way to avoid twisting?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> The stripped cable goes in far as it will go, 4.5mm.
> 
> Like before I insert the wire? No. The crimp only gets bent w/ one click of the crimper, the outer wings bend ever so slightly.
> 
> I flatten the stripped part of the wire so that it goes in the crimp w/ zero force. The crimp isn't circular like the wire. So flattening helps it slide right in.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamersCare*
> 
> Okay great. I'll give that a try. Any technique of keeping the terminals to face the same way to avoid twisting?


http://www.overclock.net/t/662039/cable-sleeving-gallery-discussion/13600_20#post_25755828


----------



## GamersCare

That's exactly what I was going to try myself. Lol
Just waiting for cable combs to show up
Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/662039/cable-sleeving-gallery-discussion/13600_20#post_25755828


----------

